# Good news for Intel G965 Users who use integrated graphics



## yesh1683 (Jun 12, 2007)

*-

Download Latest Drivers for Intel onboard G965 chipset which uses X3000*
 
*Latest Drivers*

*Windows XP 32 Bit
***downloadcenter.intel.com/download.aspx?url=/16954/a08/GFX_XP32_14.37.0.5009_PV_Intel.exe&DwnldId=16954&ProductID=2930&lang=eng

* *Windows Vista 32 Bit*
**downloadcenter.intel.com/download.aspx?url=/16956/eng/GFX_Vista32_15.12.0.1599_PV_Intel.exe&DwnldId=16956&ProductID=2930&lang=eng

* *(The vista drivers are more Stable, the games that hang or restarts in XP are played well in VISTA)
* 
*These are some of the games I have personally ran on my G965 onboard*

*Crysis [@800 low settings]*
*Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare [@800 with mid to high with some eye candy on]*
*HellGate London [@800 mid to high]
Lost Planet Extreme Condion DX9 (updated version plays well at 640 @low)
* *Half Life 2 Episode 2 [@800 mid to high]*
*Clive Barkers Jericho [@800 medium settings]*
*Bioshock [@640 low to mid]*
*Need For Speed Pro Street [@800 with all settings mid with AA off and smoke off]*
*Gears Of War [@640 all settings low]
The CLUB (@800 all settings mid runs very well at 30 FPS)
**RAINBOW SIX VEGAS 2 (640x480 @ low settings around 10 FPS in VISTA and around 15 FPS in XP Some verired problems explained in page 14)*
*GRID (640x480 all settings to low around 15 FPS)*
*Devil May Cry 4 Demo* *(640x480 @ low around 25 FPS)*
 *Incredible Hulk (1024x768 @high settings around 20FPS)*
 *FRONTLINES: Fuel Of War* *(800x600 @ Very Low around 15 FPS Still looks good)*
*Assassins Creed (@640 all low)*
*Medal Of Honour Air Bourne DEMO* *(default settings cant change resolution and settings in demo)*
*Kane & Lynch Dead Men Demo (800x600 @ low around 15 FPS)*
*Bionic Commando Rearmed (800x600 @ 25 FPS)
Crazy Machines 2 (1024x768 @ 15 FPS)
Crysis Warhead (800x600 all low around 10 to 15 FPS

** Some Old games I Tested*

*Infernal*
*GRAW** 1 & 2*
*GTR2*
*Project Snowblind*
*Painkiller*
*Collin McRally 2005*
*Rainbow Six Lockdown*
*NFS Carbon & Mostwanted*
*Chronicles of the Riddick escape butcher bay*
*CrashDay*
*Splinter Cell Chaos Theory*
*Just Cause*
*Test Drive Unlimited*
*Xpand Rally Xtreme*
*GTA San Andreas*
*Doom 3*
*Quake 4*
*Virtua Tennis 3 [only mini games are playable]*
*Devil may cry 3 Special edition*
*Call Of juarez*
*Brothers In Arms Earned in blood *
*Splinter Cell Double agent *
*Hitman Blodd money *
*FEAR* *[Benchmarks on* ***PAGE 5**]*
*Uber Soldier*
*Transformers the game *
*Serious Sam 2 *
*Jade Empire *
*Driver 3*
*Harry Potter Order Of Phoenix*
*Pirates Of the Carrabian at Worlds End*
*OverLord*
*Ratatouille*
*FarCry with 1.4 Patch*
*Company Of Heros*
*Lost Planet DX9 Demo [The updated demo will play at 15 FPS @ low to medium]*
*Painkiller Overdose*
*F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate Demo*
*The Witcher Demo*
*Penumbra*
*Conflict Denied Oops*
*LOST* 
*Quake Wars Enemy Territory*

*VISTA EXCLUSIVE GAMES **(Both run Fine)*
*HALO 2 *
*SHADOW RUN *

*GAMES TESTED BY OTHERS*

*Bully scholarship edition
dead space
Fallout 3
 NFS-Undercover
Silent Hill Homecoming*
*PURE*

*GAMES THAT PLAY AT VERY LOW FPS (Under 5 FPS)*
*Death Track Resurrection Demo (640x480 everything low Very low FPS around 1 FPS)
Mercenaries 2 World in Flames (all low around 3 FPS)
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky **(all low around 3 FPS)*
*Virtua Tennis 3** [Matches are played in slow motion, i mean low FPS]*

*Unfortunately These GAMES are NOT PLAYBLE*

*CMR DiRT [Just shows splash screen and exits]*
*Two world**[**Game starts but shows movies and but wen loading scene comes the PC restarts]*
*ARMA Armed Assault [Not playable PC restarts]*
*Lost Planet DX10 Demo [Non playable gives error]*
*Timeshift Demo [if i doubleclick the hour glass symbol comes for a while and nothing happens]*
*Soldier Of Fortune Payback [Shows a black screen and exits to desktop]
 

If anybody played other games post here with settings and post some screen shots if possible


NOTE: To play Medal Of Honor Airborne game U should edit some entries
Left click shortcut on desktop and click properties and in the target field put single space and then dxlevel 81 so ur target line should like below
"F:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Medal of Honor Airborne Demo\UnrealEngine3\Binaries\MOHADemo.exe" dxlevel 81
Thanx for *galakfryar *for providing this tip*


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 12, 2007)

WOW! thats awesome.
_
Saste main kaam hojayega for me _


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 12, 2007)

Age of Empires* 3


I m able to play that even on my 845.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ me 2.. But great news nevertheless..


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 12, 2007)

Just Now tested NFS Carbon Demo itz also playable with my old drivers the game was not starting at all

and also tested TIMESHIFT demo (OLD ONE which they didnt released) it looks great and playable whitout any trouble

FINALLY,, Intel have won the Integrated grapihics war,,, I think?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 12, 2007)

Its a good news for X3000 GMA users... 

Off Topic,

Poor me Stuck with 6200


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 13, 2007)

This news does sound good. You mean to say that this driver is valid for DG965RY motherboard?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2007)

Wooohoooo.Finally these bums come up with a decent beta release which supports Hardware T&L support.Hope this gets the job done to run NOLF2.Been waiting for this like hell & have missed out on a lot of game because of it.



> Just Now tested NFS Carbon Demo itz also playable with my old drivers the game was not starting at all


Thats strange I ran NFS carbon without any hitch on this motherboard with the stocked drivers included on the motherboard Disc.

BTW how did you go about installing them? Did you uninstall the older version from control pannel/Device manager or directly updated the current ones?

What other games did you test which previously did not work on your system & with this update it did?

I had several crashes owing to this problem.Which included the likes of Hitman Blood Money,NOLF2,Far Cry(graphical glitches),F.E.A.R,Resident Evil 4,Cold Fear & heck even Doom 3.



> This news does sound good. You mean to say that this driver is valid for DG965RY motherboard?


Of course.I own the 965RY as well which is based on the 965 series having GMA X3000 onboard.This was an update which Intel had planned months ago but had got delayed a bit too long.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 13, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> This news does sound good. You mean to say that this driver is valid for DG965RY motherboard?


*This driver is valid for all G965 based MBs even mobile version i mean laptop based on G965
All the motherboards having integrated X3000 graphics only 

But  GMA 3000 is not capable of hardware TnL Q963 Boards
ONLY GMA X3000 is capable of Hardware TnL G965 Boards

*



			
				allwyndlima said:
			
		

> BTW how did you go about installing them? Did you uninstall the older version from control pannel/Device manager or directly updated the current ones?
> 
> What other games did you test which previously did not work on your system & with this update it did?
> 
> ...


*I didnt uninstalled old drivers 
Strangely If u start setup  it will pop up message saying that 
"the driver installed in system is newer than this" Do u want to install old drivers?"
I selected yes install anyway


I Tested the Game "PAINKILLER"
This game requires 100% 3d card capable of Hardware TnL
With old drivers the game poped up message saying hardware TnL card required
Now with beta drivers I played game at 1024x768 @ high settings without any problem that too very smooth @over 40 FPS

They listed ** Elder Scrolls* IV:  Obliviion as playable*
* Looking at this i guess all games will be playable

Still i will check many games and post the results here later
I will check these games

Hitman blood money
GRAW 
INFERNAL
and many others


*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2007)

^hey thanks for the update man.Will download this driver ASAP.The only thing bothering me was that when I had downloaded the latest drivers for Intel 965 earlier(not this version) it had several wierd issues wherein the response to the keys was very slow in all games.It was like I was tapping one key & the action would take place 2-3 secs later.I tried to remove those drivers & re-install my old ones but sadly nothing helped until a freh format. 

This is the only reason I wanted to know how you went about installing these set of drivers.As soon as I get it will keep you updated with what games I tried out from my side as well.And oh yes Painkiller had shown(or rather is still showing)me the same error.Hope the update works for most of the games. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Edburg (Jun 13, 2007)

can someone compare X3000 with AMD 690G and/or nvidia 6200....in performance in games....b/w does X3000 have h/w accelerated HD video playing....

And wasnt G965 released about a year ago when core 2 duo proccies were launched ??? And only now working TnL drivers and still beta......shhhhh...shame on u intel


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh yeah ......... u can start the games in this but u cant run them on fair settings ... right !!!


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 13, 2007)

Is it better than the onboard nVidia GeForce 6100 ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2007)

^well only partially better than it.I have seen quite a few games run a bit better than this chipset on the Nvidia 6100.If only these drivers had been released earlier then we would have known the true potential of this chipset.Till now most of the game that I have tested & have worked have been satisfactory with their frame rates.Will try this update & let you know if it's completely better than Nvidia's 6100 or not.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Here are the game updates Which i have tested

The Games which are completely playable with smooth framerates

Ghost Recon Advance Warfighter [800x600, medium seetings, dynamic shadows off]
INFERNAL [1024x768, very high settings]
JUST CAUSE [800x600, medium settings]

All games AA and AF are set to off all the games can b played at that settings very smoothly 
You can set the graphics quality high and play but ocassionally frame rates drop

I was really surpriced with GRAW game it looks really good in fact slightly better than my frends XFXs 6600 card believe me its true


The results i saw in these games i Can compare that scores between nvidia 6600 and 6600GT [my frend has 6600 non GT & we tested same games at same settings, in some games x3000 has slightly better framerates eg GRAW, JUST CAUSE, [but not in all games]]
This will do even better job with final version of drivers

SADLY THESE ARE STILL NOT PLAYABLE NEXT VERSION DRIVERS WILL PLAY THESE GAMES

HITMAN BLOOD MONEY
SPLITER CELL DOUBLE AGENT

Both games will start and we can browse the main menu and set graphic options and all but if we start the new game the loading screen comes for a while and then PC restarts i tried graphics quality set to low at 640x480
*



			
				GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> Is it better than the onboard nVidia GeForce 6100 ?


*Itz way better I think*



			
				allwyndlima said:
			
		

> ^well only partially better than it.I have seen quite a few games run a bit better than this chipset on the Nvidia 6100.If only these drivers had been released earlier then we would have known the true potential of this chipset.Till now most of the game that I have tested & have worked have been satisfactory with their frame rates.Will try this update & let you know if it's completely better than Nvidia's 6100 or not.


*Well still you havent installed the drivers?


*

*One Tip Do Not play the game at Default settings

If u choose defaults in graphic settings The game will take highest settings and AA and AF will b set to max {Well i think the game thinks it has 8800 }
*


----------



## Tanmay (Jun 14, 2007)

Yep its great news. . .but still BETA ! ! GMA X3000 was launched like in Sept-Nov and still they're not done with Final Drivers. Intel totally sux in the Graphics Department !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *Well still you havent installed the drivers?*


Yeah right on my crappy 48Kbps internet line I would probably choke myself. That's the reason I haven't downloaded it yet but have give the link to my friend who would get it done by tomorrow so will collect it from him once done.

Dam! Bloodmoney still does not run.CURSES!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 14, 2007)

can you guys check for *Test Drive Unlimited*, *CMR DiRT [demo]*, *GTR2*


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 15, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> can you guys check for *Test Drive Unlimited*, *CMR DiRT [demo]*, *GTR2*


*

Tested CMR DiRT and GTR2

GTR2 Is playable at high settings at 1024 resloution

But DiRT is not playable but the game starts and displays a splash screen as DiRT and exits 
[DiRT game is actually cannot b played on even 6600 it requires minimum 6800, on 6600 it does not even start it gives error]

My frend has Testdrive unlimited and i will check that tomorrow and let u know
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 15, 2007)

ohhh thanks a lot man

i really appriciate your help.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2007)

Hmm...I think there's an x3000 somewhere that I might use for a little bit of gaming. Is there any H.264 acceleration that's possible with these new drivers?


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 16, 2007)

Tats a good thread... helps a lotta ppl...


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 16, 2007)

Thnx dude...This thread was really helpful


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Today tested following games

TESTDRIVE UNLIMITED
Playable but some weird problems it can be played at low settings at 640 res and also at high settings at 1024 on both settings the FPS remained same around 20,, but after finishing 1 st level the game behaves starangely the screen freezes here and there and agains resumes or sometimes PC Restarts

TWO WORLDS
Game starts but shows movies and but wen loading scene comes the PC restarts

XPAND RALLY XTREME
Fully playable at defaults at 1024

ARMA ARMED ASSAULT 
Not playable PC restarts

COMPANY OF HEROS
Game starts and shows screens while loading restarts



*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Hmm...I think there's an x3000 somewhere that I might use for a little bit of gaming. Is there any H.264 acceleration that's possible with these new drivers?



*No hardware decoding  for H.264 
But there full harware decoding for MPEG2 and VC-1
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 16, 2007)

^thanks buddy


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 16, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *Today tested following games
> 
> TESTDRIVE UNLIMITED
> Playable but some weird problems it can be played at low settings at 640 res and also at high settings at 1024 on both settings the FPS remained same around 20,, but after finishing 1 st level the game behaves starangely the screen freezes here and there and agains resumes or sometimes PC Restarts
> ...


 DAM! So many restarts. Makes me think twice before installing it.Don't want to wind up messing up the HDD with this update.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 16, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> DAM! So many restarts. Makes me think twice before installing it.Don't want to wind up messing up the HDD with this update.





			
				Intel Wesite said:
			
		

> *The following is the list of gaming titles that have been validated with this graphics driver for playability. Individual performance may vary depending on system configuration and game settings. Testing on additional titles or benchmarks is not recommended and is outside the scope of this release.*



*So u will b fine with games that Run*


_

_


----------



## spikygv (Jun 16, 2007)

how is x3000 compared to radeon x200 onboard ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 16, 2007)

i just checked 4 games-

CMR05 - crashes.
NFS MW - corrupted gfx. (the reflection is messed up)
GTA SA - runs fine.
RACE WTCC - runs fine, but again gfx. corruption, i cant see the FULL car, in pause meu, its completely visible, but not while racing.

now gotta test- NFS Carbon, Oblivion, Outrun.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 17, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i just checked 4 games-
> 
> CMR05 - crashes.
> NFS MW - corrupted gfx. (the reflection is messed up)
> ...


*Thanx for ur update

But CMR05 is playable at high settinngs @1024 [i played demo]

And also I ran NFS MW at maximum settings with all reflections set to high with AA & AF off @800 no trouble at all runs fine 

Ya i wanted to know how Oblivion ran I dont have that game so test at all possible settings

Have u updated ur windows and have u installed DX9 april edition?

Today i tested Call Of juarez U can enter in to menu but restarts  wen loading scene finishes

*

*s18000rpm & allwyndlima

Plz visit the below thread and tell whether u also noticed same thing or not?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=527418#post527418
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2007)

no problem with MW, just the gfx. (reflection) is a bit boxy

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfsmw000.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfsmw003.jpg


[see the boxy reflections on the hood]

=======

My XP is not updated, but DX9 is latest (april release- digit).

will post more on RACE-WTCC, CMR05 after XP update is done.
& on Oblivion, i'll update by wednesday. 

bt my config- Intel 965WH, P4 3.06GHz, "2 x 512" Corsair DDR2 800 (running at 533).
Win XP Pro. (fresh install)



			
				yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *s18000rpm & allwyndlima
> 
> Plz visit the below thread and tell whether u also noticed same thing or not?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=527418#post527418
> *


 sorry dude, but i have a P4 , so cant help you.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 17, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> sorry dude, but i have a P4 , so cant help you.



*Nice pics there

May b **allwyndlima will help me he as he as got C2D*


----------



## goobimama (Jun 17, 2007)

does the 965RY board have a PCI-e graphics slot? I was wondering i I could stick a 7900GT in there...


----------



## upendra_gp (Jun 17, 2007)

Please tell me a good motherboard having this chipset!


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 17, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> does the 965RY board have a PCI-e graphics slot? I was wondering i I could stick a 7900GT in there...



*yes it has got **t**he PCI Express x16 slot so u can plug in any graphics card*



			
				upendra_gp said:
			
		

> Please tell me a good motherboard having this chipset!



*There are plenty
ASUS should be an good one*

*ASUS
*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=332&l4=0&model=1314&modelmenu=1P5B-V
P5B-VM

INTEL
DG985RY

MSI and GIGABIT also have these mobos



**in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=332&l4=0&model=1314&modelmenu=1


----------



## upendra_gp (Jun 17, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *yes it has got **t**he PCI Express x16 slot so u can plug in any graphics card*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is their cost?
Will they really able to handle the games mentioned at the start of this thread?
are they a bit future proof?


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 18, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> what is their cost?
> Will they really able to handle the games mentioned at the start of this thread?
> are they a bit future proof?



*Intel board costs around 5200/-
Asus boards cost over 6000/-
Asus offers better features and performance

They will handle the games mentioned at the start of the thread but most eyecandies turned off 

I doubt it will b future proof

If u are a Gamer, then u need to get PCi-express graphics card best buy will b 8600GT as it is DX10 ready and costs around 6000/-

If u need best onboard graphics solution then this mobo is best buy

*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2007)

^CMR05 runs (had to re-install), but lags heavily when played at even 800*600 resolution

dunno whats wrong. XP still getting updated.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 18, 2007)

@Yesh: Sorry buddy I didn't install those drivers till now.Had a bad exprience with the earlier update(Intel's last driver update & not your T&L beta one) that I had tried out on my mobo.The games became extremely low on response.Like I said earlier,it would take around 2-3 seconds for the actual action to take place after the keypress.And the stupid thing is I was not able to switch back to my old driver(present on motherboard disc)& it would persist with the same problem.I had to format XP completely to get back my old drivers.So I am heavily doubtful about this driver update on the beta drivers.If I get the same problem again then I am dead as I have huge data on the same driver which I can't afford to loose. 

Let me see if I can get it updated though.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 18, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^CMR05 runs (had to re-install), but lags heavily when played at even 800*600 resolution
> 
> dunno whats wrong. XP still getting updated.



*I Tested demo and it played fine on 1024 @ high settings
I will test the full version game and see
If possible u check the demo version*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2007)

strange. when i run CMR05 on "Windows 2000" compatibility mode, it runs fine at 1024 resolution..

but if i turn ON Anisotropic Filtering, the game starts to lag. 

well this is just a Beta driver afterall, so no complaints.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 18, 2007)

NFSMW gfx lags when i just installed these drivers..so had to use the older drivers which i received from the CD


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2007)

for me it was the other way around. using the stable drivers (frm CD), MW lagged even in 640resl.

but i'm able to run it at higher settings (1024....), same for GTA SA.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Today tested DOOM3

Well it played amazing i played at1024 that too at ULTRA SETTINGS **all turned on only AA & AF off it gave around 15 FPS still playable only just a little bit lag

I wonder how intel releases the final drivers

Intel had done an great Job

Here screenshot
 *img162.imagevenue.com/loc688/th_44890_Doom3_2007-06-19_10-50-59-00_122_688lo.JPG
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 22, 2007)

can someone confirm that Counter Strike Source works with this Beta Drivers?

whenever i launch CSS, i get BSOD

do i have run it in compatibilty mode, coz i tried & it doesnt run, but takes 100% CPU usage but doesnt even launch.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> can someone confirm that Counter Strike Source works with this Beta Drivers?
> 
> whenever i launch CSS, i get BSOD
> 
> do i have run it in compatibilty mode, coz i tried & it doesnt run, but takes 100% CPU usage but doesnt even launch.


*Sorry buddy I dont have counter strike game to test

Today I checked  Rainbow 6 Vegas and it is not playable but intel has listed in playable games
Game starts and we can setup in menus but wen loading screeen comes Pc restarts [same as hitman and double agent]

Plz if u have that game can u check ???
*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> will post more on RACE-WTCC, CMR05 after XP update is done.
> & on Oblivion, i'll update by wednesday.



*Buddy where is oblivion today is already saturday 

Have u tested that*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 23, 2007)

sorry, but i was getting lots of BSOD with CS 

i'll get the Oblivion 2morow & report back


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> sorry, but i was getting lots of BSOD with CS
> 
> i'll get the Oblivion 2morow & report back



*Then wat about Rainbow 6 Vegas Do u have that game?

I dont get BSOD screen some games just restrarts 

By the by have u updated ur BIOS? Itz alos important*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 23, 2007)

ya, updated it today, but i get BSOD when  "Optimal Default" setting is loaded in BIOS.

i have to set the HDD configuration to *IDE* mode (out of SATA, AHCI [only for vista]), then only i'm able to log in.

with BIOS update, i didnt see any difference, sometimes even MW gets slower(as usual).

maybe my proc. cant take full (or atleast half) advantage of the RAM.

for me Carbon runs at playable FPS @ 640resl only.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ya, updated it today, but i get BSOD when  "Optimal Default" setting is loaded in BIOS.
> 
> i have to set the HDD configuration to *IDE* mode (out of SATA, AHCI [only for vista]), then only i'm able to log in.
> 
> ...



*My guess is also with proc wont taking full adavantage of ram

i have set the Video memoty settings in BIOS to following values

under ADVANCED
VIDEO CONFIGURATION

DVMT Mode <DVMT>
IGD DVMT Memory <maximum DVMT>
IGD Aperture Size <256 MB>

Setting memory to maximum DVMT will force the graphics memory [shared] to 320 MB 
so it will be 320 mb video memory shared for graphics
this way i got good performance in espcially vistas aero style 

to fully utilize this 320 mb video memory the intel recommends 1.5 GB of RAM
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 23, 2007)

to get steady performance, you can use the *Fixed* option, this way the system will not increase/decrease the Alloted memory, that 256/384MB  becomes like a dedicated RAM.


----------



## ilugd (Jun 23, 2007)

is it applicable to my motherboard? Property	
Model	D915GLVG


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 23, 2007)

the drivers?
no.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Today I tested Virtua Tennis 3 Well some weired problems it can be played at all settings at all resloutions

But it can play only mini games in map that is practice sessions like catching ball hiting bulls eye and all at smooth FPS 

But it will not play exhibition match or any match with players 

The match seems to be in slow motion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> sorry, but i was getting lots of BSOD with CS
> 
> i'll get the Oblivion 2morow & report back



*Still waiting for oblivion Buddy*


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 26, 2007)

is this chipset comparable to Nvidia 6150 igp ????


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 26, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> is this chipset comparable to Nvidia 6150 igp ????



*6150 is old chipset and g965 is new 

And G965 is far better than 6150

Moreover G965 has got harware TnL and 6150 doesnt
*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 26, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *Moreover G965 has got harware TnL and 6150 doesnt
> *


Nope.Both the 6150 & the 6100 have full support for Hardware T&L.How you might ask? Well these chipsets with their standard drivers are capable of playing No One Lives Forever 2 which is very strict on demanding the use of a hardware T&L supported card/chipset.The 6150 & 6100 have far better games compatibililty compared to the G965 as like you earlier mentioned Hitman Blood Money still doesn't run on your chipset whereas it plays flawlessly on my friends "old" 6100 board & same goes for oblivion @800x600 settings.Intel has a pathetic driver line up which has cursed their X3000 graphic series.It had been in talks that this Hardware T&L support based driver will be releasing soon & till now it's still in the Beta testing. 

If I had to choose one I would have certainly gone in for Nvidia's onboard solution provided they were available with Intel's Core 2 Duo compliant motherboards.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 26, 2007)

tried Oblivion today (atlaaaast), but on *my system* it gave a BSOD (some igfx... error was shown in BSOD screen), which somehow made other games to crash too, ultimateley i re-installed the gfx. drivers.

man my P4 bottlenecks the whole system, GTR2 runs flawlessly when there's no more than 8 cars (around me) [provided the DAMAGE is OFF], otherwise i get huge FPS hit
(currently running it at 800x640 to squeeze out more FPS)


*my system*
=>XP Pro (SP2) [not with complete updates]
=>P4 3.06GHz
=>1GB DDR2 800 RAM (run @ 533)
=>Kaspersky AV
=>K-Lite Codec Pack installed.

CMR05 & GTA SA hav sound problems, i guess its not fully compatible with Sigmatel Audio Drivers.
(in GTA SA, i cant hear the car sound, CJ's voice... & in CMR the car sound dies evry now & then.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 26, 2007)

The Beta Drivers Game me some problems for some Games such as NFSMW,DOOM3 in my PC..Anyway I will wait for the final release..*Kindly Do Make an announcement in this thread about the Final Drivers* as I will be keeping a track of this thread


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 26, 2007)

^how does MW run in your system? slow? (any fps issue?)
& whats your config.?


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 26, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^how does MW run in your system? slow? (any fps issue?)
> & whats your config.?



Its Not Slow.. When i Start Doom3..I just Get an explorer error
and MW runs fine ..Meaning Its not slow but gfx lags.When I play @ 1024*768 Res,*My Comp Restarts *at certain locations during gameplay*
*This happened only after i installed the Beta drivers...

Here is My Config:

PROCESSOR: Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 CPU  4300 @ 1.80GHz 
MOTHERBOARD: Intel DG965RY 
RAM: 1GB DDR2


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 26, 2007)

for me MW runs fine for 30mins, then slows down (FPS drops) & if i get more than  8/10 cops chasing me, thats it its like if i've activated Unlimited SpeedBreaker 

i'm running the game at 1024rsln. but this FPS drop happens in 640rsnl. too (at lowest gfx. settings).

i'm confused, i dunno whether the P4 is slowing down or the drivers.

anyways GTR2 runs better than MW (thats all i need...for now)


----------



## eleca (Jun 28, 2007)

hello, i got a new pc recently and was wondering if it was good enough to play battlefield2? as this game was mentioned in this thread, my specs r
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/12/2007, 23:25:03
       Machine name: TELFORD91-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_rtm.061101-2205)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.                
       System Model: Dell DM061                   
               BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 2.2.1 
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
             Memory: 1014MB RAM
          Page File: 853MB used, 1429MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Intel(R)  G965 Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 3000
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29A2&SUBSYS_01DD1028&REV_02
   Display Memory: 250 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
    Shared Memory: 250 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (16 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
   Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1147 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 2/9/2007 19:32:30, 2105344 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6AE2-11CF-E377-D721A3C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x29A2
        SubSys ID: 0x01DD1028
      Revision ID: 0x0002
      Revision ID: 0x0002
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEGi would be grateful for any help thank you.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 28, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Nope.Both the 6150 & the 6100 have full support for Hardware T&L.How you might ask? Well these chipsets with their standard drivers are capable of playing No One Lives Forever 2 which is very strict on demanding the use of a hardware T&L supported card/chipset.The 6150 & 6100 have far better games compatibililty compared to the G965 as like you earlier mentioned Hitman Blood Money still doesn't run on your chipset whereas it plays flawlessly on my friends "old" 6100 board & same goes for oblivion @800x600 settings.Intel has a pathetic driver line up which has cursed their X3000 graphic series.It had been in talks that this Hardware T&L support based driver will be releasing soon & till now it's still in the Beta testing.
> 
> If I had to choose one I would have certainly gone in for Nvidia's onboard solution provided they were available with Intel's Core 2 Duo compliant motherboards.


*I agree with u in following cases

*The 6150 & 6100 have far better games compatibililty compared to the G965
Intel has a pathetic driver line up

*I totally disagree That 6150 is better than G965*

U know on paper G965 is more powerful even powefull than  6200 TC 

*GeForce 6100 Specs
*
Core Clock: 425 MHz
Pixel Pipelines: 2
Vertex Processors: 1
Memory: Usually 32/64/128/256 MB shared DDR - s.939/DDR2 - s.AM2
*GeForce 6150 Specs
*
Core Clock: 475 MHz
*INTEL X3000 Specs *

Core Clock: 667 MHz
8 Unified shader processors
Memory : upto 320 MB

* 6150 has nvidia pure video technology and intel has intel clear video technology and itz video and image quality is better than nvidia *

*Proof is here from anandtech*
*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2942&p=10

*Some gaming Benchmark scores are below* *[ remember itz with drivers not supporting hardware TnL, so it falls back to nvidia]* u can see that intel posts almost same FPS in both 1024x768 and 1280x1024 resolutions where as nvidia scores drop at high resolutions
*www.sharkyextreme.com/hardware/article.php/2691_3673796__6
With beta drivers i got 30 FPS in Prey at 1024 res at high settings

*Ok tell me *is 6150 capable of playing DOOM3 at 1024 res at ultra settings with just AA & AF Turned off and all other settings ON like shadows
& i played doom 3 at these settings on intel at 15 FPS
I played quake 4 at high settings 1024 res
CMR05 also at high settings
I playewd GRAW at medium settings

*Is 6150 capable of these?*

6150 was best wen it was released and i agree that nvidia new IGP will be far better
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
*Ok Today I tested Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition

It runs smooth at 800 res

Lots of fun slashing those enemies


Vista game SHADOWRUN also played well on vista 
Completed HALO2 also today
[without hardware TnL support as vista drivers still wont support it]

I played shadow run at mid sttings at 800
It plays at high settings also but just lags a bit


*


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone tried F.E.A.R on it?


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 28, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> Anyone tried F.E.A.R on it?



* Fear is playable but some minor issues The game gfx is corrupted here and there and it plays fine on medium settings at 800 res

But fear extraction point has no such trouble plays fine*


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 28, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> * Fear is playable but some minor issues The game gfx is corrupted here and there and it plays fine on medium settings at 800 res
> 
> But fear extraction point has no such trouble plays fine*


Can you please post the results of the in game benchmark?


----------



## assasin (Jun 28, 2007)

@yesh1683   did u like the game shadow run?is it a good game?


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 28, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> Can you please post the results of the in game benchmark?


*Ok i will post tomorrow

But i have only demo i will run performance test and post the results at all settings
*



			
				assasin said:
			
		

> @yesh1683   did u like the game shadow run?is it a good game?



*Itz Fun lies mainly in online game 
I only played with bots 
I liked it
itz fun using magic powers 
but it only has limited maps
if u like online multiplayer u will like it 
*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 28, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> U know on paper G965 is more powerful even powefull than  6200 TC
> 
> *GeForce 6100 Specs
> *
> ...


Well frankly speaking,paper specs being above 6150 is merely very poor excuse for it's lack for games compatibility IMO.With a higher core clock & additional support for onboard sharing doesn't make much difference when it comes to gaming on onboard video as they are handicapped by poor bandwidth.

Now coming back to the "pure video" V/S "Clear video" aspect,tell me how much difference did you actually notice? I went through all the images,yet again.Believe me I've been there done that.Been through this review at Anandtech tons of times before buying my actual PC.Seriously not impressed.The only minute difference I could gauge into was that 6150 was having a bit faded contrast as compared to GMA X3000.Now let's speak in much more practical terms,I had tried out Terminator II:Judgement Day Director's Cut Edition original DVD on both my chipset as well as my friends Nvidia 6150 chipset with all WinDVD settings to default & didn't notice much difference.




> *Ok tell me *is 6150 capable of playing DOOM3 at 1024 res at ultra settings with just AA & AF Turned off and all other settings ON like shadows
> & i played doom 3 at these settings on intel at 15 FPS
> I played quake 4 at high settings 1024 res
> CMR05 also at high settings
> ...


For Doom III Yes I have seen my friend play this game @1024x768 with Ultra settings & with AA & AF turned on(Duh!) and would get 19-20fps at some point & then would would drop when intense battle scenes.Did you know that Doom III didn't run on X3000 before this beta driver came out? 

BTW what pleasure do you get with running a game at such low fps? Would you rather have low settings & have playable frame rates or would rather prefer a slide show with high settings?  

For the record,have also tried out Quake 4 but was at 800x600 with playable frame rates indoor & would lag heavily on outdoors which I would rather want to see how much you got in outdoor sequences @1024x768?

Don't have CMR05 & haven't tried GRAW yet.



> 6150 was best wen it was released and i agree that nvidia new IGP will be far better


Only time will tell if Intel could release a stable driver which could prove to be worthy of running most of the games which Nvidia can currently run with zero crash & restart problems.

Now don't get me wrong I am not against Intel out here.My only question is when they boasted so much about this chipset's features & clock speeds & stuff like that then why make such rubbish drivers which are incapable of pulling off many games decently.Heck even a game like Far Cry came up with heavy graphical glitches.If you had kept a track of the Nvidia's older generation Nforce chipset's as well then even they had better graphic capabilities compared to Intel.They never had driver issues till date.Hence I would rather wait & watch from a distance of Intel coming up with some good solution.Dude believe me I have tried out F.E.A.R @1600x1200 resolution on my X3000 with old drivers & even I could yield 15fps with all settings to high.HL2 @1280x1024 all high with 4X AA & 8X AF(in game) & believe it or not it could run the game.I was shocked to see it delivering 25-30fps indoors at some points. So not like this chipset is trash it just needs a good & most notably a stable driver to pat it's back.


----------



## assasin (Jun 28, 2007)

hey anyone of u ran Lost Planet on X3000?wat fps did ya get?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 29, 2007)

^Well tried to run the DX9 demo on the standard drivers & it failed to initialise.Guess I had my expectation too high.I guess Yesh could check since he has the beta drivers.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 29, 2007)

*At last Today Intel have released beta drivers for VISTA 32Bit

But still early beta

But they also listed Long Licence agreement 

Any way link to vista drivers
*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_De...OSs=164&OSFullName=Windows Vista* 32&lang=eng

*

*I will check the Non working games with vista Drivers and post the results*


----------



## iHATEdigit (Jun 29, 2007)

Hay friends Please help me......
I am using DG965RY mb and C2D 4300 with Kingston 667Mhz Ram and WD3200AAJS HardDrive!!
I am using windows xp and I want to use my SATA II hd in SATA mode its running in IDE mode please help me.........this borad has ICH8 Sata controller and Intel has no driver for this modo! 

Help me!


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 29, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Well frankly speaking,paper specs being above 6150 is merely very poor excuse for it's lack for games compatibility IMO.With a higher core clock & additional support for onboard sharing doesn't make much difference when it comes to gaming on onboard video as they are handicapped by poor bandwidth.
> 
> Now coming back to the "pure video" V/S "Clear video" aspect,tell me how much difference did you actually notice? I went through all the images,yet again.Believe me I've been there done that.Been through this review at Anandtech tons of times before buying my actual PC.Seriously not impressed.The only minute difference I could gauge into was that 6150 was having a bit faded contrast as compared to GMA X3000.Now let's speak in much more practical terms,I had tried out Terminator II:Judgement Day Director's Cut Edition original DVD on both my chipset as well as my friends Nvidia 6150 chipset with all WinDVD settings to default & didn't notice much difference.
> 
> ...



*well Buddy i am not against Nvidia6150 neither i am in favour with intel, in fact i am  collecting money to buy nvidia 8800 card

Ok,,  dont post wrong benchmarks here 
Doom 3 @1024 Ultra settings with AA & AF on doesnt produce 20 FPS even on 6600 card 
u r telling 6150 will play at 20

Doom 3 on 6150 @ 800 produces only 25fps on high settings see any benchmark tests, google it [ that too doom engine favours and runs excellent on nvidia cards]

Intel clear video has better contrast just slightly [ but that slight difference is also a difference] U cant notice any change if u see same video on two PCs at two different times, to notice any differnce u must watch same videos on two pcs simultaneously side by side


Well Intel really has big problem in getting decent drivers the chipset was released way back in November and after almost 8 months they have releaed just released drivers that enable hardware TnL that too beta

I think Vista's Beta drivers are more capable of playing games 
Because i saw Call of Juarez game run on Vista  with vista beta drivers and it doesnt run the game on XP with XP beta drivers

I will check hitman and others and post the results*



			
				assasin said:
			
		

> hey anyone of u ran Lost Planet on X3000?wat fps did ya get?



* Well I will download the Demo tonight and post the results here


I will post the F.E.A.R benchmarks tomorrow*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 29, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> Ok,,  dont post wrong benchmarks here
> Doom 3 @1024 Ultra settings with AA & AF on doesnt produce 20 FPS even on 6600 card
> u r telling 6150 will play at 20


Woah! Then something must be really wrong with my friend's 6600GT when I last remember trying it on his earlier rig a year ago @1600x1200 at ultra high settings without AA & AF with playable frame rates. I'm not sure which benchmarks you are looking at but I have tried it in real world & YES that means I have tried it on existing system.And I just checked my above post & yes which is a complete typo when it came to adding "with" instead of "without" AA & AF into that line on Doom 3.Serious mistake from my part on that part.In any case I'll run those test once again on my friends rig & post the results if you want.



> Intel clear video has better contrast just slightly [ but that slight difference is also a difference] U cant notice any change if u see same video on two PCs at two different times, to notice any differnce u must watch same videos on two pcs simultaneously side by side


 

Also don't worry I am buying an Nvidia card myself.7900GT to be more specific.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 29, 2007)

June 19, 2007


*NEW Version of BETA Drivers RELEASED 14.31b*


->Download

Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver Beta 14.31 Release Notes

(keep checking for the notes)


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 30, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> June 19, 2007
> 
> 
> *NEW Version of BETA Drivers RELEASED 14.31b*
> ...



*Thanx Buddy i was about to mention that 

They have released final beta version i think
the first beta was pre-beta driver
This is beta driver

I will check the non working games again and post the results i think some issues are resolved call of juarez was playable with vista beta driver

By the By have u checked the 

**INTEL SOFTWARE LICENSE AGREEMENT*




			
				INTEL said:
			
		

> *The Software contains pre-release “alpha” or “beta” code, which may not be fully functional and which Intel Corporation (“Intel”) may substantially modify in producing any “final” version of the Software. Intel can provide no assurance that it will ever produce or make generally available a “final” version of this Software.*



*Read the red lines

Well they are saying they cant guarentee the final version will be released*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 30, 2007)

^Nah don't worry thats what they usually say but eventually come up with a final release.Atleast as far as this driver release is concerned it will need a full fledged release since this is the only bet that Intel has to improve their competitive reign in onboard video gaming.It's now or never for Intel.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 30, 2007)

yah, if Intel doesnt come up with final driver set, then nobody's Gonna buy their m/b, so no worry.

i tried with Counter Strike Source ,  RACE : WTCC & Cobra 11, 

CSS still gives BSOD (win32k.sys error), 

RACE - WTCC corrupts the gfx. after 10mins. of play & crashes, & then i cant see icons(desktop), the "radio" buttons become invisible, ultimately i've to restart the PC.

Cobra 11 runs good


----------



## ironcross77 (Jun 30, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Age of Empires* 3
> 
> 
> I m able to play that even on my 845.



Actually onboard graphics in 965G has alot of issues, not only the Hardware T/L
So It was not possible to play AOe3


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Well Good news again*

*With New XP beta driver the non plyable gams like Call of Juarez & Brothers in arms Both are playable*

*There was no trouble in running Brothers in arms it runs the game smooth @ 1024 @ high settings*

*But But call of juarez is playable but @ shader model set to 2.0 *
*But low FPS ,,*

*u can play the game at high settings and low settings both at same FPS   Bit weired the game looks very good at high settings*

*Lost planet DX9 demo is playable but gives message settings is too high or ur system even if i set it too low *
*If u choose default settngs it takes 1024, AF16x, all settings High  oh*

*With VISTA Beta drivers installed on vista it was even good news*

*SPLINTER Cell Double Agent & Hitman Blood money both are playable at Playable FPS*

*SC Double agent @800 @ standard settings*
*SC Double agent @800 @ next gen settings [Gfx corrupted] still playable *

*Hitman blood money playable at high and low settings bothat same res but screen flickers here and there*

*Tried Lost Planet DX10 demo non playable [little too much expected i think ]*


*I will post Fear benchmarks 2morrow*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 30, 2007)

^can you try Counter Strike Source?

i'm still getting BSOD when i run that game.

i just want to make sure whther there's a h/w / driver conflict or game is corrupted.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 30, 2007)

My Computer Freaking Restarts when i start to Play Spider Man 3.. I just don't know how to start the game with minimum gfx?


----------



## eleca (Jul 1, 2007)

hi, ive got good new for battlefiled fans, b4 the vista BETA drivers i couldnt launch the bf2 demo it would just go back to desktop, with the driver have been playing it all nite of course the settings were on low but it looked great and ran smooth 2, so as for that nvidia blah blah only this only that bs they can suck on my g965


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 1, 2007)

YAHOOOOOO

Counter Strike Source is working.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 1, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> YAHOOOOOO
> 
> Counter Strike Source is working.



*Glad it worked for u

Any settings & changes u made????

*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 1, 2007)

replaced some dll files & removed steam.dll from game folder


----------



## weftr100 (Jul 1, 2007)

Has anyone tried this with GTA San Andreas? The antialiasing is permanently disabled. Just wanted to use my onboard GPU to the maximum extent possible.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 1, 2007)

on my PC, GTA SA has sound issues aswell as slow game (low FPS even at lowest gfx./rsln. settings).

btw what sound driver you are using?

mine is Sigmatel 5.10.5258.0002


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Ok here are the FEAR benchmarks

It was tested from FEAR retail version 1.0 full game and in performance i ran test settings it gave full detail on FPS and i have made a chart of it in excel 

I ran the game at auto settings , mid and high settings
@ 3 diffrent reloutions 640, 800 & 1024

NOTE at mid settings i disabled SHADOWS and set the shadow details minimum
enabaling shadows drops FPS

*aycu03.webshots.com/image/21322/2006103622995735713_rs.jpg

*aycu25.webshots.com/image/19184/2006113440518711457_rs.jpg

*aycu23.webshots.com/image/19782/2006108327916257706_rs.jpg

*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 2, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/cmr04.JPG

Colin McRae 04


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 2, 2007)

*^^^ CMR05 i dont had that issue 

Switch to VISTA It has Good drivers i think

One main thing i noticed in Vista is games wont restart

One more it can play games that are not playable in XP

The main reason could b 

The AGP acceleration in XP is DISABLED 
The **AGP acceleration in VISTA is ENABLED

 VISTA better for gaming atleast wen X3000 is considered
*


----------



## weftr100 (Jul 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> on my PC, GTA SA has sound issues aswell as slow game (low FPS even at lowest gfx./rsln. settings).
> 
> btw what sound driver you are using?
> 
> mine is Sigmatel 5.10.5258.0002


I'm not having any of that. The FPS is a bit low at Very High graphics, but at high graphics works fine. i'm using the driver version 5.10.5208.0 . Sound works fine. Is antialiasing working for you?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 2, 2007)

@yesh1683, its CMR*04* (not 05), i too dont have any issue with CMR05 except slow game(FPS)



			
				weftr100 said:
			
		

> Is antialiasing working for you?



didnt notice that, now i un-installed the game, as it was too slow & to save HDD space, so cant check right now.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 2, 2007)

*X3000 Still wont have support for antialiasing 
so u cannot enable AA in any games*


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks yesh1683
Now its confirmed that F.E.A.R cannot be played onbaord graphics.

Is indigo prophecy / fahrenheit working at playable framerate?


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 3, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> Thanks yesh1683
> Now its confirmed that F.E.A.R cannot be played onbaord graphics.
> 
> Is indigo prophecy / fahrenheit working at playable framerate?



*Well F.E.A.R is playable at 25 FPS
I completed full game
I played at 800 at mid settings and some settings set to low
[the graphics can be tweaked a lot in FEAR, U should work with trial and error to find good FPS on onboard]

Well indigo prophecy / fahrenheit was working on my old 845 board

I havent checked that yet on this board,, it most probabaly will play at high settings, i will check and post within 2 days*


----------



## mngm (Jul 4, 2007)

hey, i've been following this post since the beggining and has been very usefull, but i'm having a problem with Colin McRae 2005, it yust don't start. i get an error message that says
This aplication can only be executed with Windows 95/98/Me/NT 4/2000/XP or 2003... so... where is vista :B

any idea how to make it work???

thanks


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2007)

Compatibility mode is the answer


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 6, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> Is indigo prophecy / fahrenheit working at playable framerate?



*Ok Tested it,, it plays @1024 @High Settings @ around 45 FPS*

----
----
*Ok tested Shrek The Third Demo, plays fine*


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 7, 2007)

gr8 news....


----------



## digster (Jul 17, 2007)

i installed the 15.6b patch for my g965ry motherboard and oblivion 2 plays fine untill i reach the sewer level just after the king dies where the loading screen comes and the game exits;the game was playing fine untill then.

i recently installed the 15.6b patch for my g965ry motherboard and still oblivion 2 crashes after i reach the sewer level just after the king dies ;it was playing fine untill then.(it shows loading and it then just quits ).
plz help me!!!


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 17, 2007)

*These days tested the following games

Uber Soldier playable at mid settings @800

even at high settings it plays fine but in intense scenes the game gets stuck

GHOST RECON ADVANCE WARFIGHTER 2 Plays Very well I played at 800 at mid settings with AF2x and shadows disabled
*



			
				digster said:
			
		

> i installed the 15.6b patch for my g965ry motherboard and oblivion 2 plays fine untill i reach the sewer level just after the king dies where the loading screen comes and the game exits;the game was playing fine untill then.
> 
> i recently installed the 15.6b patch for my g965ry motherboard and still oblivion 2 crashes after i reach the sewer level just after the king dies ;it was playing fine untill then.(it shows loading and it then just quits ).
> plz help me!!!




*Thats beta drivers only hope is wait for final drivers

And also update ur OS and install DX9 June edition on VISTA

This board to perform well and to its full potential More RAM is needed
At least 2GB ram with 667Mhz *


----------



## ilugd (Jul 17, 2007)

I am really not good at this. Could someone tell me if it is useful for the motherboard
INTEL ORIGINAL 945GCCR MOTHER BOARD
The website says it has the following
Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 (Intel® GMA 950) onboard graphics subsystem.
Please, can I try installing?


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 17, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> I am really not good at this. Could someone tell me if it is useful for the motherboard
> INTEL ORIGINAL 945GCCR MOTHER BOARD
> The website says it has the following
> Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 (Intel® GMA 950) onboard graphics subsystem.
> Please, can I try installing?



*No itz not possible  Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 (Intel® GMA 950) onboard graphics doesnt support hardware TnL,,

This driver is strictly for G965 based motherboards with GMA x3000 as onboard graphics
*


----------



## ilugd (Jul 17, 2007)

oh, i am out of luck then. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 24, 2007)

my fren has a intel d965RY mobo , he is unable to play nfs carbon,most wanted,under ground 2 , pop warrior within etc . . i tried installing directx 9 , but in dxdiag it shows as dx9b , i am unable to get dx9c ( i am downloading the june07 update and i'll try it) . in display (of dxdiag)he gets the ddi version as 7 and it says that direct3D 9 + accleration is not supported , What can i do for him . I tried both the latest drivers on the website (14.27)and the beta drivers(14.31b) , both give the same problem . . in the stable driver i was able to play fifa07 and cricket 07 but using the beta drivers i cudnt play even that ( returned to desktop from loading screen ). plz help..

thanks


----------



## GMAX3000_trilok (Jul 28, 2007)

hi this is Trilok iam hardcore fan of intel GMA X3000 some of the games ichecked were 
1.Transformers the game runs fine at 1024*768 resolution

2.rainbow six:lockdown at highsettings

3.serious sam 2 at medium settings 

4.jade empire is playable

5.Driver Parallel Lines is playable


----------



## spikygv (Jul 28, 2007)

what abt my fren ?


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 28, 2007)

GMAX3000_trilok said:
			
		

> hi this is Trilok iam hardcore fan of intel GMA X3000 some of the games ichecked were
> 1.Transformers the game runs fine at 1024*768 resolution
> 
> 2.rainbow six:lockdown at highsettings
> ...



*Can u plz check Rainbow Six LOSVEGAS???*



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> my fren has a intel d965RY mobo , he is unable to play nfs carbon,most wanted,under ground 2 , pop warrior within etc . . i tried installing directx 9 , but in dxdiag it shows as dx9b , i am unable to get dx9c ( i am downloading the june07 update and i'll try it) . in display (of dxdiag)he gets the ddi version as 7 and it says that direct3D 9 + accleration is not supported , What can i do for him . I tried both the latest drivers on the website (14.27)and the beta drivers(14.31b) , both give the same problem . . in the stable driver i was able to play fifa07 and cricket 07 but using the beta drivers i cudnt play even that ( returned to desktop from loading screen ). plz help..
> 
> thanks



*U might have problem with windows and directx?
Backup all data and format the HD and Install fresh copy of XP and check
*


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 29, 2007)

> *U might have problem with windows and directx?
> Backup all data and format the HD and Install fresh copy of XP and check*


Instead,he can uninstall DIRECT X using "*DirectX Eradicator*"   and then Reinstall the Latest version of DirectX(along with the updates) which will help him to solve the issue


----------



## spikygv (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks . i'll do that . if it doesnt work , i'll format it , he has no data at all .  a newbie . heck , he doesnt know how to install directx . i'll avoid format coz i'll be wasting an hour of my gaming time . . .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 29, 2007)

the New G33 boards are out with X3100, I am planing to buy few new Dual Core Intel E Series procy with those G33 based boards for the cafe, lets see how the performs


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 29, 2007)

G33 eh.Had it come out with any specific motherboards with this chipset? What budget segment does it fall into?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 29, 2007)

Choto, that would be over kill for cafe. Buy Athlon 64 x2 with AMD 690G chipset instead


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 29, 2007)

really chip i find  as chip as Intel DG965RY where as Procy is too a chip one,

View the DG33 series *compare.intel.com/pcc/showchart.aspx?mmID=29053,29051,30273,29052&familyID=12&culture=en-US

and Procy price as bought by an user here, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=559608&postcount=616 just Rs. 3400/- at Delhi...

Gr8 option by intel

@gx_saurav

Hmm.. that too one option I had till i come accross this board, and procy.... how ever thnks for the suggestion as will keep the option open for the AMD  with 690V, as 3600+ is Rs. 2700 and MSI K9AMG2 is Rs. 2900  certaiinly would be few bucks cheaper that this intel segment but these new procy i hear is not of Intel Pentium D rather new Core tenchology, *www.intel.com/technology/computing/dual-core/index.htm

so man high hopes 

and lastly unlike me my bro is kind a blind Intel Fan


----------



## Edburg (Jul 29, 2007)

but intel mobos are not that good i think.....u can always moderately overclock the AMD+mobo with 690G chipset one to get better performance but i doubt u can do that in intel mobos.

And E2140 and 2160 are of Core architecture and not core 2.....that means slightly less performance clock for clock and slightly higher power consumption than core 2(but only marginally).

And these proceies have almost exactly same performance as athlon X2 lower end parts.....but the newer series of 45W Athloin X2 are highly power efficient(than core 2) and overclocking on air tremendously.... so i think for cafe,it is better....but its your choice and u cant really go wrong with either....

And how does X3100 comapre with X3000...any significant changes ?? And when is G35 supposed with X3500 to come ?? ...but i am not holding my breadth as i am tired of these highly hyped intel /IGP but not performig much....also for these IGPs driver suporting Dx10 will come only in next year..... 

And with launch of desktop variants of Barcelona,AMDs 7xx chipset is going to arrive with much better IGP than 690G.... but still a long way...about 3 months.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 29, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> but intel mobos are not that good i think.....u can always moderately overclock the AMD+mobo with 690G chipset one to get better performance but i doubt u can do that in intel mobos.



Well no plan to run on OC as, for 2 reasons,

Intel DG33 Boards are cheaper but no OC on them where as ASUS based ones will be costly, and not intending to spend that much for a Cafe System 

But rest a sure, will using the E series Dual Core with My P5N-E SLi and ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme for once atleast for the OC test as I hear people OCing those upto 100 on stock 



> And when is G35 supposed with X3500 to come ??



No Idea yet  but P35s are out !!!



> And how does X3100 comapre with X3000...any significant changes ??



Saw one Lappy running GMA X3100 with mobile G965  not bad performance with Vista or some low settings gaming 

so iguess will be more enough for Cafe needs 



> but its your choice and u cant really go wrong with either....



Thats the point baby  

as I have used almost all range of procy (Pentium D's, C2Ds, Cel Ds, P4s, X2 new and Old both ones), so as i know i cant go wrong at least, with this choise, so why not giving it a shot  as till date never used one E seires Dual Cores


----------



## Edburg (Jul 29, 2007)

very well buddy.....urs seem to be a fair choice...

I thot in a cafe more than 1 system will be used and power consumption will play a big role and also the fact that the drivers for intsl IGP with full support are supposed to come only in next year.Since u have used all proccies u may know better than me.

and which model of G33 mobo did u see and its price....the one which i saw was a intel DG33U for 5700 which is significantly higher than corresponding 690G...even asus 690G costs about 3.6 only and MSI one just 3k.Is the G33 IGP inferior than those on G965 ? SEE here

PS:I have even heard about the IGP in asus 690G mobo overclock to have 20% improvemnet....now thats cool.Since u dont overclock u wont need this anyway...

Do i sound like a AMD fanboy ? I think so.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 30, 2007)

edburg said:
			
		

> Do i sound like a AMD fanboy ? I think so.



I dont mind at all 



			
				Edburg said:
			
		

> PS:I have even heard about the IGP in asus 690G mobo overclock to have 20% improvemnet....now thats cool.Since u dont overclock u wont need this anyway...



umm.. in that case i would say take a look at G965 based P5B-V / VM boards, are they bad overclocker ?? I have one of those and really not some kick as performance as like Nvidia chipset based ones, but not bad att all 



			
				edburg said:
			
		

> and which model of G33 mobo did u see and its price....the one which i saw was a intel DG33U for 5700 which is significantly higher than corresponding 690G...even asus 690G costs about 3.6 only and MSI one just 3k.Is the G33 IGP inferior than those on G965 ?



Well prices will be around same or lower than DG965RY for the TL mobo, but i didnt get the exact price... guess as RY is just Rs. 4800 now, so will be a 4500 board !!!

and yes from the wiki link seems it is one board which come one on wiki put bellow G965 ones !!!

but take a look at the specification on Intel Web Site... G33 and G965 as there it says X3100 with G33 will support only Shader Model 2.0 where as G965 will support Shader Model 3.0 

  

where as Wiki as well as this Review do says it (G33 / GMA X3100) will suppose Shader Model 3.0....

Pretty confusing, will email Intel 



> I thot in a cafe more than 1 system will be used and power consumption will play a big role



This time around I would be going for TFTs !!!  that would save a lot of Power 



> Since u have used all proccies u may know better than me.



I said I used but why u make the comment as I know better than u  , we come here to share our thoughts,  so i really dont like these stuff of no u are better I am not things...

I am open for suggetion from any one even if he had no Personal system 



> also the fact that the drivers for intsl IGP with full support are supposed to come only in next year



I agree and add to that, Support for DX10 is not yet official, but though its roumor, but its expected that these will support DX 10


----------



## Edburg (Jul 30, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> umm.. in that case i would say take a look at G965 based P5B-V / VM boards, are they bad overclocker ?? I have one of those and really not some kick as performance as like Nvidia chipset based ones, but not bad att all


I meant overclocking the IGP itself and not the proccy.i dont know which way u took it.


			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Well prices will be around same or lower than DG965RY for the TL mobo, but i didnt get the exact price... guess as RY is just Rs. 4800 now, so will be a 4500 board !!!


Dont u think u can further bring costs down a bit by going with correponding AMD one because of cheaper and equally capable mobo and also the power consumption along with TFTs will make cost of ownership less in the long run....
[/QUOTE]


			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Pretty confusing, will email Intel


I read somewhere that G33 has 3100 only and not X3100.....not sure



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> This time around I would be going for TFTs !!


Wow ur cafe should be one awesome experience with all u have done.....havent found a cafe like that in my place.


----------



## mngm (Jul 31, 2007)

hey guys... i've just installed S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and it works fine, but looks incredibly bad... its like you see a kind of fog over everything that's not close to the player...
*mgm.vtrbandaancha.net/sv300011.jpg


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 31, 2007)

mngm said:
			
		

> hey guys... i've just installed S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and it works fine, but looks incredibly bad... its like you see a kind of fog over everything that's not close to the player...



*I played  S.T.A.L.K.E.R.* *without problem

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has lot of bugs so update the game and try*


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *I played  S.T.A.L.K.E.R.* *without problem
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has lot of bugs so update the game and try*



yeah i completed s.t.a.l.k.e.r on GMA x3000, and it played like charm at 800x600 res and dynamic lighting off.

try updating to v1.0003


----------



## gangadhar (Aug 3, 2007)

Really Good News For 965 Users.Thank's Buddy For U r Info


----------



## mngm (Aug 4, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *I played S.T.A.L.K.E.R.* *without problem*
> 
> *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has lot of bugs so update the game and try*


 


			
				T159 said:
			
		

> yeah i completed s.t.a.l.k.e.r on GMA x3000, and it played like charm at 800x600 res and dynamic lighting off.
> 
> try updating to v1.0003


 
thanks guys i really dont know why i didnt thought that on the firt place, sorry


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 4, 2007)

mngm said:
			
		

> thanks guys i really dont know why i didnt thought that on the firt place, sorry


 
Most of the times its this way around to troubleshoot gaming related problems


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

mngm said:
			
		

> hey guys... i've just installed S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and it works fine, but looks incredibly bad... its like you see a kind of fog over everything that's not close to the player...



I haven't not installed stalker or seen the engine files. There should be an option in the game somewhere or in one of the config files about "Dsiplay culling" & "Draw Distance". Try changing those values


----------



## mngm (Aug 5, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I haven't not installed stalker or seen the engine files. There should be an option in the game somewhere or in one of the config files about "Dsiplay culling" & "Draw Distance". Try changing those values


 
sorry but im not that stupid, i say far from player, but its a filter problem, not o draw distance issue, this also happens to me with battlefield 2, but... with shadows, i've updated STALKER, but i cant run it now, im busy with other stuff... maybe tomorrow ill give it a try


----------



## lavi87 (Aug 6, 2007)

HELP NEEDED 5.1 ON VISTA NOT WORKING.
i m having intel DG965 WH( & C2D  E6700) . with latest sigmatel audio drivers.on the audio setup all speakers work. but when game or music/movie is played audio isn't 5.1 only front speakers work.also my microphone doesn't work in VISTA.

everything is fine in windowsxp. no trouble
PLEASE HELP ON VISTA


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 7, 2007)

mngm said:
			
		

> hey guys... i've just installed S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and it works fine, but looks incredibly bad... its like you see a kind of fog over everything that's not close to the player...



Hmmm , have u enable "Full Dynamic Lighting" ?? That could cause problem ..


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 13, 2007)

*I Was busy playing Farcry 
Farcry can be played at 1024 at all settings set to high and with AF8x but water quality medium and plays very smooth no lags at all

Some of the Farcry Images played with x3000 with above settings



*img176.imagevenue.com/loc547/th_22573_1_122_547lo.jpg*img23.imagevenue.com/loc1004/th_22582_1_026_122_1004lo.jpg*img124.imagevenue.com/loc1069/th_22592_1_535_122_1069lo.jpg
*img21.imagevenue.com/loc954/th_22598_1_947_122_954lo.jpg*img41.imagevenue.com/loc1071/th_22603_1_758_122_1071lo.jpg*img188.imagevenue.com/loc236/th_22610_1_665_122_236lo.jpg
*img151.imagevenue.com/loc626/th_22620_1_576_122_626lo.jpg*img143.imagevenue.com/loc1144/th_22625_1_482_122_1144lo.jpg*img185.imagevenue.com/loc600/th_22631_1_299_122_600lo.jpg




*


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 13, 2007)

*img43.imagevenue.com/loc1171/th_22920_1_6107_122_1171lo.jpg*img108.imagevenue.com/loc850/th_22925_1_5112_122_850lo.jpg*img189.imagevenue.com/loc572/th_22929_1_9120_122_572lo.jpg
*img120.imagevenue.com/loc1073/th_22940_1_9136_122_1073lo.jpg*img124.imagevenue.com/loc896/th_22945_1_9140_122_896lo.jpg*img16.imagevenue.com/loc648/th_22950_1_8158_122_648lo.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2007)

Omg !!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2007)

dude, pls use Thumbnail of these images


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 13, 2007)

looks like how it runs on a MX4000  ..


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 13, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> dude, pls use Thumbnail of these images



*Edited My post*



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> looks like how it runs on a MX4000  ..



*I doubt MX4000 plays Farcry at these settings*


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmmm .. i think i played it on a XP 2400+ , MX4000 , 768 MB RAM , 1024*768 , medium .. actually , the "water" quality is the same ..  ..


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Hmmm .. i think i played it on a XP 2400+ , MX4000 , 768 MB RAM , 1024*768 , medium .. actually , the "water" quality is the same ..  ..


hey MX4000 is the least supported card in graphics cards history.
Well i was one of the victim and later shell out some more bucks to get a 6600.

And while Farcray was playable on MX4000 but it was giving black artifacts.

i myself has checked that GMA X3000 surpasses even GF 6600 256MB 128bit in some games.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

Try Oblivion guys.


----------



## Edburg (Aug 14, 2007)

can anyone compare this with the 690G IGP...as the later was better initially but may be after this new driver,things have changed...

and any performance difference b/w X3000 and the once in 33G chipset ?


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 14, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> can anyone compare this with the 690G IGP...as the later was better initially but may be after this new driver,things have changed...
> 
> and any performance difference b/w X3000 and the once in 33G chipset ?


*
x3000 intel clear video is better than  nvidia pure video
*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2942&p=10

here are some gaming benchmarks without beta
*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2942&p=8
with beta i got around 30 FPS in HL2 
In battlefield i got around 25
* 
* so my guess is x3000 is better*


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2007)

i get 40+ FPS on average in CSS (while not playing MP).
if playing MP, then its around 25-30FPS.


----------



## Edburg (Aug 15, 2007)

^^are these benchies with the same settings and resolution as with the one in anandtech ? If so then the X3000 is definitely better with beta drivers,may be they can improve further with final drivers.......

and about my other query,any performance differnece between this X3000 and X3100 in G33 chipsets ?


----------



## DavidC1 (Aug 16, 2007)

> and about my other query,any performance differnece between this X3000 and X3100 in G33 chipsets ?


Hello guys, I am new to the forum . I had to register just to reply this(lol) but probably I'll be useful.

The successor to the X3000 is NOT the G33 chipset, but the X3500 on the G35 chipset. G33 chipset has GMA 3100 core, not a GMA X3100. Here's the following list for Intel IGPs.

G965: GMA X3000
Q965/Q963: GMA 3000
GM965(For Santa Rosa, mobile chipset): GMA X3100
G33: GMA 3100
G35: GMA X3500

The real GMA X3100 is on the mobile chipset. G33's GMA 3100 is basically Q965/Q963 chipsets with update to the ClearVideo technology, and the baseline memory controller architecture of the 3 series chipsets. The IGP however, hasn't really advanced. It only supports Vertex Shader and hardware T&L in software.

Simply checking the Intel page will confirm this:
*www.intel.com/products/chipsets/G33/index.htm

*Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 3100*          3D enhancements enable greater flexibility and scalability and improved realism with support for Microsoft DirectX* 9.0c Shader Model 2.0, OpenGL* 1.5. Intel® Graphics also support the highest levels of the Windows Vista* Aero experience.
Hope that helps. The performance is lower than the G965 of course.



> but take a look at the specification on Intel Web Site... G33 and G965 as there it says X3100 with G33 will support only Shader Model 2.0 where as G965 will support Shader Model 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reviewers are humans, and they make mistakes. I did a lot of searching about this, and until 1-2 weeks before release, I did not know that the G33 chipset was actually the IGP for people who uses their computer for video watching, etc, not 3D gaming. Because of the general lack of interest on IGPs, and the fact that the G33 name further clouded the reality, it was believed by lots of people that G33 is the logical successor to the G965, and the G35 will be the high end. The latter is true, but the former is not, and the G33 doesn't support the advanced 3D hardware features G965 has.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2007)

damn

CMR05 runs without any FPS issues ONLY in RAINY Stages, now how weird is that? LOL, games become slow when Rain effect is there, but GMA X3000 says otherwise  LOL

tried runnin it at lowest setting, but still FPS issue is there in dry stages, maybe the SUN (light) causes the FPS issue.

my olg IGP GMA 900 never had a problem like this.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> damn
> 
> CMR05 runs without any FPS issues ONLY in RAINY Stages, now how weird is that? LOL, games become slow when Rain effect is there, but GMA X3000 says otherwise  LOL
> 
> ...



thats really weird ,these intel guys are

I had same kinda problem in Testdrive Unlimited, i was getting better FPS at higher resolution and the game was lagging at lower resolution.


----------



## Edburg (Aug 16, 2007)

@DavidC1....thanks a lot man for your effort in clearing my doubts...


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Intel have released final drivers supporting hardware vertex 3.0 [driver version 14.31]

Confirmed Production Version; Fully validated and (WHQL certified)**

**Download 32 bit XP**



Time for testing all non working games again and lagging games

vista drivers are still in beta * 

***Download 64 bit XP***


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the NEWS.

i hope all those games work without any problem .

my main concern- CMR05, GTA SA, & all the (2006-07) FPS games.

i also hope that CSS doesnt get screwed up (BSOD)

=================
EDIT

YAY 

CMR05 runs a lot smoother than before.

bot the bloom [rofl] effect has increased

the sun shines so bright that it blinds me (kinda like Flash bang in Counter Strike Source)


----------



## Edburg (Aug 19, 2007)

benchmarks please !!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Thanks for the NEWS.
> 
> i hope all those games work without any problem .
> 
> ...



yeah the same ultra blinding bloom is in The Suffering 2
Anything we can do abt it, it happens when i enable shaders in game.
But disabling it makes the game darker.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 19, 2007)

^ i tried to tinker with Gamma, but doesnt help (the only option in CMR).

GTA SA runs smooth in 16bit mode (tho it looks like 32bit).

gotta try WTCC: RACE


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Thanx *s18000rpm *for testing some games

Right Now my frend has took all games of mine to test his new GFx so i will check the games and post the results on monday
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 19, 2007)

nope. RACE WTCC still crashes with gfx. corruption.


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 21, 2007)

*with new drivers farcry looked even better 

Company of Heroes is now playable
Lost Planet DX9 is also playable but only around 5 FPS and also in intense battle the game may crash
*


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 22, 2007)

Intel has released new drivers with hardware vertex shader 3.0

*www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=8519


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Intel has released new drivers with hardware vertex shader 3.0
> 
> *www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=8519


 thanks but already posted, jus a bit above 

posted on  18-08-2007, 10:07 PM



			
				yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *Intel have released final drivers supporting hardware vertex 3.0 [driver version 14.31]
> 
> Confirmed Production Version; Fully validated and (WHQL certified)**
> 
> ...


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Good news again 

BIOSHOCK Demo is playable at 800x600 @ medium settings But the Game restarts at secont check point itz may b problem with my powersupply which is just local 400 

Hitman Blood money also playable at 800 at high settings
Splinter Cell Double Agent also playable at 800 with next gen contents on but water GFx are corrupt
*


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2007)

cool, i can wish to have bioshock


----------



## lavi87 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Integrated audio drivers not working in VISTA ULTIMATE*

BIG HELP NEEDED FROM G965wh users

friends my microphone doesnot work at all in *VISTA ULTIMATE* despite i have _installed latest audio driver from intel_ for vista 32 bit

also my 5.1 audio doesnot work in* VISTA ULTIMATE* only front speakers work.

NONE of the above mentioned problem occurs in WINDOWS XP . EVERYTHING WORKS fine in xp. 
then why its not working in it.

also i have installed vista a no. of times so as its not due to improper instalation. plz help nowhere else i can get such a huge & smart G965 USERS.


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Integrated audio drivers not working in VISTA ULTIMATE*



			
				lavi87 said:
			
		

> BIG HELP NEEDED FROM G965wh users
> 
> friends my microphone doesnot work at all in *VISTA ULTIMATE* despite i have _installed latest audio driver from intel_ for vista 32 bit
> 
> ...


*

First check if u inserted the microphone jack in pink colour jack at back and click in tray icon the sigmatel audio setup [or u find it in control panel]. then in jack setup click the pink colour jack u should get the options as microphone or rear speakers select microphone..

I assume that ur 5.1 speakers jack comes in three colours green pink and blue insert in correct jacks and in sigmatel audio setup click jack colours and see the green is set to center subwoofer pink to rear speakers and blue to front speakers

I dont have 5.1 so I cant test

Let me know if it solved the problem
*


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 24, 2007)

Bioshock is even running ?? Didn't the min. requirement include SM3.0 !! i.e. both PS3.0 and VS3.0 :O ..


----------



## DavidC1 (Aug 25, 2007)

> Bioshock is even running ?? Didn't the min. requirement include SM3.0 !! i.e. both PS3.0 and VS3.0 :O ..



The latest 14.31 production drivers support full Shader Model 3.0 with Pixel Shader 3.0 and Vertex Shader 3.0 for the G965, including advanced effects like HDR and Bloom. The beta and pre-beta 14.31 drivers only ran Vertex Shader 2.0. I now await for the choices for Anisotropic filtering, as G965 supports 16xAS in hardware. I don't know if the drivers support that yet though.


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Today downloaded Medal of Honour Airbourne Demo and was dissapointed because the game does not support IGP

It displays an prompt message as your video card not supported
*


----------



## assasin (Aug 25, 2007)

^^^  when is the full version releasing?size of demo?


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 25, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> ^^^  when is the full version releasing?size of demo?




* MOH Airbourne is releasing on september 4 2007
Demo version is qbout 1.3 GB and can b downloaded here*


----------



## Pathik (Aug 25, 2007)

@yesh did u try 3DAnalyser??


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 25, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @yesh did u try 3DAnalyser??



*Sorry what is 3DAnalyser*


----------



## spikygv (Aug 25, 2007)

soft that's used to play games when ur vid card aint supported . emulates certain features and gives null to other features . didnt help me although


----------



## Tocano (Aug 28, 2007)

BIG PROBLEM! 

When I try to install this driver it says that its "not validated for my computer" and to "download the appropriate driver."  I am sure that I have a G965 (dell latitude d630 notebook with x3100 integrated graphics).

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

I will be needing this driver in order to play Starcraft 2 when it comes out 

[EDIT] Ok I got the driver installed by using the manual .inf installation thing in the control panel.  At least I think I did.  The install went smoothly and then I tried the exe again for good measure.  That also went smoothly and I didnt get the validation error.  Restarted my comp and everything looks good, BUT the driver version still says 6.14.10.4859.  Shouldn't it be 14.31??? I guess I'll try a game like doom 3 to see if it works...  Also, I have two "Mobile Intel 965..."s in my device manager.  Is that normal or is there somehow two copies of the same driver installed?  It was like that before I started messing with the new driver version.

How can I tell if I have the new shader model 3.0 version besides looking at the driver version number?


----------



## spikygv (Aug 28, 2007)

nope , mobile version is different . its gma3100 and not gma x3000 . as far as i can remember x3000 is better and i dont think that driver is for 3100 .


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 29, 2007)

The vegetation of Medal of Honor Airborne disappoints.Its not up to the mark.Character skinning and lightning are ok but not overwhelming.


----------



## yesh1683 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Final Drivers for Vista are also Released [on 07/08/2007]
But they are not WHQL Certified yet
Here are The links


**Download 32 Bit Vista**

**Download 64 Bit Vista**

Will test some more titles
*


----------



## quan chi (Sep 7, 2007)

well is there any news for 915 intel onboard graphics.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 7, 2007)

^nope, GMA 3500 is in , forget about GMA 9XX series.


----------



## yesh1683 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Now New drivers for both XP and vista released 
both are WHQL certified


**Download 32 Bit XP**

**Download 64 Bit XP**

**Download 32 Bit VISTA**

**Download 64 Bit VISTA***


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

Great news.Downloading....


----------



## omdhar (Sep 16, 2007)

I have my system based on C2D E4300, ASUS P5B-MX/wifi, Kingston valueram 1 GB DDR2-667, 400 W Powersafe SMPS. I use integrated graphics memory of 256 MB. My mobo(Intel 946GZ chipset) supports Intel GMA 3000 which has Pixel Shader 2.0, Vertex Shader 3.0 (software) & Open GL 1.4 and no Hardware Transform & Lighting. Can anyone suggest me of some good race & action games for my pc.


----------



## priyadarshi (Sep 26, 2007)

Intel DG965RY don't support Server Operating System. Is there any way I can install Windows 2003 Server SP2 on this board? I've searched some other forums including this one. somehow, installing microsoft patch/updates works on 2003 server and 2003 server sp1 but not on SP2. can anyone help me out plz?


----------



## sandman92 (Oct 5, 2007)

can any one help me ? i install Driver Parallel Lines game , after the 2 video when the car hit cops car my pc is hang. 
what i do? 
my sys= 3.4D 965RYCK 2gb Ram "use with update driver"


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 16, 2007)

*

Timeshift Demo cannot b played It does not even start 

Unreal Tornament 3 [2007] beta Demo is playble but at evrything turned minimum and at that settings the game looks crap

Clive Barker's Jericho demo is playable but strange things, @ low settings the  game's GFx is all corrupt but @ med settins only human charcters GFx are corrupt all others look fine


Now the great news 

Call Of duty 4 Modern warfare The graphically excellent game runs like a piece of cake The game looks and plays great. i was not having hope that it will play on x3000 bcoz the Minimum requirements for this game Nvidia 6600

 the game not only runs but runs at fairly decent to high settings
that too at 800x600

Here are the screen shot of the settings i used

*aycu17.webshots.com/image/31696/2005907905988305079_rs.jpg

*aycu12.webshots.com/image/32451/2005908462162355049_rs.jpg
 
And the gameplay screen shots

 
*aycu11.webshots.com/image/30770/2005963192143799314_th.jpg*aycu25.webshots.com/image/27704/2005946998416284861_th.jpg*aycu12.webshots.com/image/29491/2005976841256809624_th.jpg
*aycu12.webshots.com/image/31091/2005938441619801514_th.jpg*aycu31.webshots.com/image/28670/2005949562707585234_th.jpg*aycu27.webshots.com/image/31546/2005961964296642193_th.jpg
*aycu27.webshots.com/image/31626/2005972623935440449_th.jpg*aycu22.webshots.com/image/32061/2005979103983392032_th.jpg*aycu23.webshots.com/image/30302/2004772739359567134_th.jpg
*aycu23.webshots.com/image/30302/2004708752550325424_th.jpg*aycu03.webshots.com/image/31122/2004705887820312456_th.jpg*aycu24.webshots.com/image/30183/2004784504391982956_th.jpg

But the demo is very short




*


----------



## bikdel (Oct 17, 2007)

@ sandman........... dont talk abt c.r.a.c.k here .... if u mean different then please clarify...


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Quake wars Enemy territory Demo is not playable it just shows splash screen

Half Life 2 Episode two is playable at 800 with med to high settings with minor lags 
*


----------



## prince980 (Oct 21, 2007)

hey ppl..i have a problem with my mobo intel dg 8965ry..whenevr i play games like fable a blue screen is displayed..it says"a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down 2 protect ur pc...d device driver got stuck in an infiniteloo0p..this usually indictaes problem with the device itself or the device driver... wat do i do?i updated my bios as it was stated in the message..but this keeps occuring..plzz help


----------



## assasin (Oct 21, 2007)

^^^  install the latest device drivers too.


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 22, 2007)

prince980 said:
			
		

> hey ppl..i have a problem with my mobo intel dg 8965ry..whenevr i play games like fable a blue screen is displayed..it says"a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down 2 protect ur pc...d device driver got stuck in an infiniteloo0p..this usually indictaes problem with the device itself or the device driver... wat do i do?i updated my bios as it was stated in the message..but this keeps occuring..plzz help



*R u having problem with only fable 2 or all games??

If all the drivers are updated ,, U also need to update windows 

If problem persists the problem might b with RAM


*


----------



## prince980 (Oct 22, 2007)

mine is a new pc...a new 1 gb ram...i have the latest drivers..updated my bios...windows update..no i havent updated windows...well playin majority of the games..i get this error....
what  i think is dat maybe d onboard graphics cant support these games ...

this msg is really pissin me off..plzz help


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 22, 2007)

prince980 said:
			
		

> mine is a new pc...a new 1 gb ram...i have the latest drivers..updated my bios...windows update..no i havent updated windows...well playin majority of the games..i get this error....
> what  i think is dat maybe d onboard graphics cant support these games ...
> 
> this msg is really pissin me off..plzz help



*Name the games which u are playing?

and also u need to use good Power Supply Unit [PSU] 500 wats


*


----------



## prince980 (Oct 22, 2007)

my psu is 400 watts..i play games like oblivion,fable,vtennis 3etc....i hope it doesnt affect my mobo


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 23, 2007)

prince980 said:
			
		

> my psu is 400 watts..i play games like oblivion,fable,vtennis 3etc....i hope it doesnt affect my mobo



*Buddy u need atleast 450 Watts PSU
**As ur PC is new ask ur vendor to change the PSU and test
Its best to use 500 watts SMPS frm any good brand [i am using that in my PC]
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm using Zebronics 400Watt PSU (came wit cabinet).

m/b- 965 wh
(512x2) 1 GB RAM
proc.- P4 3.06Ghz
Hdd - 1 80GB Hitachi Deskstar
1 internal modem.

for me almost all the games run.

make sure you've set (alloted) 256MB RAM for gfx. & Virtual memory to 1GB.


----------



## prince980 (Oct 23, 2007)

how do i allot 1 gb for virtual memory and 256 ram for gfx?im kinda noob...srry 2 trouble u all


----------



## spikygv (Oct 23, 2007)

dont bother with it . .increasing shared gfx mem doesnt affect performance much.. .


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2007)

prince980 said:
			
		

> how do i allot 1 gb for virtual memory and 256 ram for gfx?im kinda noob...srry 2 trouble u all


 Right Click on *My Computer*->Properties-> *follow the instruction as shown in pic*

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/6742/12id5.th.jpg

select the CustomSize (marked with blue circle), & set the desired size. (always keep both minimum & maximum as same)

example= 1024MB (for both min. & max.)

*support.microsoft.com/kb/314482



for those having two+ HDD


> To enhance performance,* it is good practice to put the paging file on a different partition and on a different physical hard disk drive*.
> 
> That way, *Windows can handle multiple I/O requests more quickly*. When the paging file is on the boot partition, Windows must perform disk reading and writing requests on both the system folder and the paging file. When the paging file is moved to a different partition, there is less competition between reading and writing requests.



----
before allotting gfx. memory, 

click "Start-> Run -> (type) *dxdiag* & see the instruction in pic
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20071023111059.jpg


for alloting gfx. mem., you've to go in BIOS.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

^^^^well, id say putting paging file in a different physical HDD is useful but putting it in different partiotions is not...

as a matter of fact, if data are written far apart on same HDD, then accessing them combined will be slower than what could have been if data were written close enough...


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Hellgate London Demo is playable at 1024 at medium to high settings

Painkiller Overdose demo playable @ 1024 at highest settings with many effects turned on
*


----------



## sirramzy (Oct 26, 2007)

just a quick appreciative start to this forum for me.. kudos to *yesh* and others who're giving away all this valuable information..

i've been looking everywhere for a good GMA x3000 community... and while most of them were really dumb...the good ones were abandoned cuz most of the users had given up on the GMA x3000,  and even though intel is striving hard to make up on all the empty promises they made at the start f this year.... its just not enough, one would say... i hope 2008 brings some serious improvement to their integerated graphic solution ... cuz right now...it just standard is WELL below par..

i'll try and get back with a few games that i've personally tested as well... i hope this ONE community does'nt die....

have a nice one !


----------



## DragoKnight (Oct 27, 2007)

Can anybody tell me if World In Conflict works in g965WH or not??

my config:
core 2 duoe6300
1 gb ram :667 mhz
160 gb hdd


----------



## sirramzy (Oct 28, 2007)

DragoKnight said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me if World In Conflict works in g965WH or not??
> 
> my config:
> core 2 duoe6300
> ...


 

i have pretty much the same configuration... but i got 1.5 GB ddr2 Ram.. unfortunately, World in Conflict loads halfway..and then shows the BSOD...and restarts.. i'm gonna try and revv it up with 3-D analyzer..and get back with the results


----------



## bikdel (Oct 28, 2007)

^^^ what has that to do with 3d analyser dude?...

the x3000 already got sm 3.0 n HW tnL ... what r u gonna simulate??


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Today  I downloaded CRYSIS demo and it is playable at 800x600 at low settings,, 
BUT some particles graphics are corrupted and the some objects are rendred late and also some parts of the weapons and nano suit are missing,, but frame rate is playable [ocassionally it drops very low],,,

 i am sure future drivers can fix this problem,,**FARCRY was also having same problem and with new drivers it played very smooth**

 and also i am having only 1GB DDR2 533 ram and  on Tuesday i am getting 1GB DDR2 667 Ram 2 sticks i will connect it in dual channel mode and see the difference,,

I am really surpriced that i was able to play the game bcoz the EA perticularly listed as integrated chipsets are not supported

if i press detect optimum settings all settings will b set to medium and resolution to 1024

I am running it on XP 32 bit
I am having 64 bit Vista and try to run the game on that bcoz crysis performance increases on 64 bit OS*


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Here are the screen shots of crysis played at low sttings at 800x600 offcourse some textures are rendred incorrectly

*img13.imagevenue.com/loc864/th_79301_Crysis_2007-11-02_12-19-07-07_122_864lo.jpg*img22.imagevenue.com/loc1154/th_79306_Crysis_2007-11-02_12-19-20-01_122_1154lo.jpg*img157.imagevenue.com/loc1089/th_79311_Crysis_2007-11-02_12-28-29-62_122_1089lo.jpg*img178.imagevenue.com/loc182/th_79316_Crysis_2007-11-02_12-28-48-75_122_182lo.jpg
*img109.imagevenue.com/loc972/th_79316_Crysis_2007-11-02_12-29-03-03_122_972lo.jpg*img161.imagevenue.com/loc1135/th_79321_Crysis_2007-11-02_12-31-09-42_122_1135lo.jpg*img178.imagevenue.com/loc438/th_79326_Crysis_2007-11-02_12-36-16-35_122_438lo.jpg
*img162.imagevenue.com/loc1081/th_79327_Crysis_2007-11-02_12-52-52-40_122_1081lo.jpg*img131.imagevenue.com/loc352/th_79335_Crysis_2007-11-02_13-16-56-76_122_352lo.jpg*img11.imagevenue.com/loc744/th_79340_Crysis_2007-11-02_13-31-14-71_122_744lo.jpg


*


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

^did you try Need For Speed Pro Street Demo?


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^did you try Need For Speed Pro Street Demo?



*Is the demo released ?

I searched gamespot and didnt find

if u the have link provide me

Sure i will download and check*


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

demo links are here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72305

for faster d/l, use Rapidshare links.


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> demo links are here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72305
> 
> for faster d/l, use Rapidshare links.



*Thanx

I will download tonight and post the results 2morrow*


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Well Downloaded the NFS Prostreet Demo sadly it will not play
U can browse through menus and change graphics settings and all but wen u select the difficulty mode the loading screen comes and it exits to desktop poping message as "nfsdemo.exe encounted an error "
But some how at one time I  played the game for some 10 secs only then it exited to desktop..

Dissapointed a bit bcoz its minimum requiremnts are not high

Crysis requires minimum 6600 and it is playable
NFS Prostreet requires minimum 6200 and itz not playable

May b an updated driver will play the game i Guess 

I am eagarly awaiting for the new drivers
*


----------



## blinkac (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi guys, Im new here and I need help...
I have Q965/Q963 Express Chipset Family, I installed this driver, but Call of Duty 2 still dont works..Do I need to install CoD2 after the driver or whats the problem?
Or is it because my chipset isnt supported??? I dont know pls help

Thanks


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 8, 2007)

blinkac said:
			
		

> Hi guys, Im new here and I need help...
> I have Q965/Q963 Express Chipset Family, I installed this driver, but Call of Duty 2 still dont works..Do I need to install CoD2 after the driver or whats the problem?
> Or is it because my chipset isnt supported??? I dont know pls help
> 
> Thanks



*Q965 board has only GMA 3000 graphics [not x3000] so it doesnot support hardware TnL so COD2 wont run
G965 board has GMA X3000 and supports Hardware TnL so COD2 runs


*


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Completed playing Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare Game and highly satisfied Great graphics and gameplay

I played at 800x600 with some effects turned on and game played smootly throughout without any lags around 

Here are screenshots from morning Level
*aycu03.webshots.com/image/33202/2005503078631932890_th.jpg*aycu10.webshots.com/image/34849/2005589033048156688_th.jpg*aycu29.webshots.com/image/33508/2005563589673431759_th.jpg
*aycu11.webshots.com/image/33130/2005540423724219789_th.jpg*aycu35.webshots.com/image/34874/2005547019705979782_th.jpg*aycu15.webshots.com/image/35054/2005526287489262286_th.jpg
*aycu14.webshots.com/image/34933/2005507898279630070_th.jpg

*

*Also Tested Soldier Of Fortune Payback [Soldier of Fortune 3]
But the game shows a blackscreen and exits to desktop
*


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Updated Driver Released on 21/11/2007

Downloads Below

**Windows XP 32 Bit**

****Windows XP 64 Bit**

****Windows Vista 32 Bit**

****Windows Vista 64 Bit**


Tested on Vista NFS Prostreet Is now Playable at 1024x768 with everything set to high and just smoke off and AA off 

Still Corrupted Gfx error in Crysis is not solved
*


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2007)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
intel is surely taking care 

COD4 do look decent.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks a lot for posting the update 

THANK YOU 

now i can play NFS PS


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> thanks a lot for posting the update
> 
> THANK YOU
> 
> now i can play NFS PS


happy playing 
And dont forget to tell ur review.
I may try this game if its really worth.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 22, 2007)

i'll post the review after 25th , thats when i'l re-unite with my PC  (at home)


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 22, 2007)

is G33 board from intel worth the buy to play games at medium 1024X768 settings? Particularly newer ones like Crysis,COD4.


----------



## Edburg (Nov 22, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> is G33 board from intel worth the buy to play games at medium 1024X768 settings? Particularly newer ones like Crysis,COD4.


i dont think so cos the G31 and G33 chipsets have GMA 3100/3000 and its just a refurbished/rebranded GMA 950....they shud be worse than G965 which has GMA X3000...

if u want wait a week or so until G35 chipset is launched as its the real successor with GMA X3500 or for now just go with other nvidia/amd offerings


----------



## shyamno (Nov 22, 2007)

I can't find those updates ..in Intel's download center....???from where u got those updates....i also saw many other sites displaying those updates.....r they not officially....out yet ??


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i'll post the review after 25th , thats when i'l re-unite with my PC  (at home)



*Post some screenshots here dude

and also the game crashes in XP but it will play well in Vista [ i guess u have Vista ]

*



			
				shyamno said:
			
		

> I can't find those updates ..in Intel's download center....???from where u got those updates....i also saw many other sites displaying those updates.....r they not officially....out yet ??



*They are out officially*
*Just click the links dude u will go to intel website 
Then on intel site click 
*  						Video: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver

*The download will start after few seconds

In **in Intel's download center 
Move cursor to desktop boards and then 965 express family and then  select ur mother board DG965RY
and select the os
*


----------



## bikdel (Nov 22, 2007)

congrats.. G965 is just getting better


----------



## gagandeep89 (Nov 22, 2007)

hey guys can u help me out??
i cant play call of duty 4:modern warfare
i have installed the game it perfectly starts and i can get into the menu n all 
but while loading it gives a "direct x error" which i can see by tabbing it.otherwise it just remains stuck there and nothing happens.
i have the dx installed from the cd itself 
and i am on mobile 965 chipset(x3100)


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 22, 2007)

@yesh1683, can you check *Colin McRae DiRT & if possible TDU* too, i guess it shud also run now.


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @yesh1683, can you check *Colin McRae DiRT & if possible TDU* too, i guess it shud also run now.



*Testdrive Unlimited was playable with beta drivers also 

As of CMR DiRT i guess it wont play i had checked that with 1st final drivers that game is a very bad port frm Xbox360 and requires heavy system
Now I have deleted the downloaded demo file so cant check again 

I will try to download again and will check if possible
*



			
				gagandeep89 said:
			
		

> hey guys can u help me out??
> i cant play call of duty 4:modern warfare
> i have installed the game it perfectly starts and i can get into the menu n all
> but while loading it gives a "direct x error" which i can see by tabbing it.otherwise it just remains stuck there and nothing happens.
> ...



*At wat settings r u playing??? 

One thing Dont try to play the game at optimal settings bcoz it will take highest settings and highest AA I dont know y but i guess the game thinks x3000 as 8800 GT 

lower the resolution and set everything off with low settings try to play
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks man.

i'll get some games this weekend & check them at home.

any game you want me to check?


----------



## gagandeep89 (Nov 22, 2007)

no man i set everything down to low 
and ur right the optimal settings for the game are weird it sets it to 4x aa 
anyways i turned everything to low or No
it stil lwont work 
it ll load like 1/10 of the way it shows the first mission video and then theres error noise saying directx error and it will be stuck at soap mission window 
i tried downloading directx and installing it again 
but still no luck 
HELP ME i really wanna play this game i didnt download this much data for nothing lol


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> thanks man.
> 
> i'll get some games this weekend & check them at home.
> 
> any game you want me to check?


check if bioshock runs decent ?


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> thanks man.
> 
> i'll get some games this weekend & check them at home.
> 
> any game you want me to check?



*Thanx man
Waiting for the updates 
and if possible post screenshots of the games and also FPS benchmarks 
From now i will post the screenshots and FPS stats it will b more helpfull

I dont like Stratergy and RTS games so if possible check some RTS games

*@s18000rpm *Dont U think this thread should b  moved to Gamerz or Review section
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 22, 2007)

ya.

gamerz section wud be appropriate, as we are discussing about games only (not reviewing them)


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 22, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> check if bioshock runs decent ?



*Some weird problems with Bioshock Demo

With previous drivers i played through 1st check point but at second checkpoint or loading screen the game was crashing [ It atleast played through some areas]

But with new Drivers the game behaves still bad the it crashes at first loading  screen *



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ya.
> 
> gamerz section wud be appropriate, as we are discussing about games only (not reviewing them)



*Ya then 
should it moved????

I dont know any moderators here??? Can u Help and move this to Gamerz Section*


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *Some weird problems with Bioshock Demo
> 
> With previous drivers i played through 1st check point but at second checkpoint or loading screen the game was crashing [ It atleast played through some areas]
> 
> *



Yeah the game crashes for me too after 1st CP.
I guess new driver may hav fixed it..deleted the demo, 
someone might check it out


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2007)

@yesh1683, have you tried* Gears Of War* ?


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 23, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> i dont think so cos the G31 and G33 chipsets have GMA 3100/3000 and its just a refurbished/rebranded GMA 950....they shud be worse than G965 which has GMA X3000...
> 
> if u want wait a week or so until G35 chipset is launched as its the real successor with GMA X3500 or for now just go with other nvidia/amd offerings


any idea when will it release? any cost estimation?


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @yesh1683, have you tried* Gears Of War* ?



*I will get the game next week
I Hope it atleast runs

Meanwhile Tested John Whoo's Stranglehold Demo itz playable 

But in demo there are no options to select and hence no way to change graphics settings ,,, the default settings it plays as taken very high it took 1024 resolution and charcters and walls all look great may b it took AA high  some objects look blue,,,
As it has taken very high settings itz almost unplayable i am getting 1 Frames every 3 to 4 seconds

May b the full game will b playable i think as it will b having options to lower the graphics settings
*


----------



## harmik (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi guys!
I also have G965 based onboard gfx.
sys specs: IntelC2D E6320, 1GB RAM@667MHz, Intel DG965RY mobo, 250GB Sata2 HDD.
i have latest drivers installed (for both XP Pro & 64bit Vista). In XP Video RAM shows up as 384MB (shared).

I play NFS Carbon at 640x480 or 800x600 res (old 15" CRTmonitor) on XP and get arnd 10fps.
Although, i have kept settings on high, but still 1 wud xpect tht at such low res, fps shud b better in NFSC, when u guys report to hv played NFSS, Crysis etc....

current settngs:: 
AA: off (cant turn it on in NFSMW even)
Texture Filtering: Anisotropic
Shader Detail:high
VSync:Off
World Detail:high
Road Reflection Detailff
Car Detail:high
Car Reflection Update Rate: off
Rain:On
Visual Treatment:High
Motion Blur: On
Particle System: on

wots ur take on this?? kindly comment...and will i be able to play NFSPS on my pc??


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 24, 2007)

harmik said:
			
		

> current settngs::
> AA: off (cant turn it on in NFSMW even)
> Texture Filtering: Anisotropic
> Shader Detail:high
> ...


 set them like this...

current settngs:: 
AA: off (cant turn it on in NFSMW even)
Texture Filtering: Anisotropic
Shader Detail: high
VSync: Off
World Detail: *medium / high* (experiment)
Road Reflection Detail: 1 or 2
Car Detail : *Medium/low*
Car Reflection Update Rate: *1 or 2*
Rain: On (reccomended = OFF)
Visual Treatment:High
Motion Blur:* Off *(its useless in Carbon)
Particle System: on

on the first final ver. drivers, this game used to lag when racing with 7+ cars.

& try to keep the shared mem. at 256MB.


----------



## Edburg (Nov 24, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> any idea when will it release? any cost estimation?



Well preliminary benchmarks show it is slightly better than G965 in 3d mark scores(may be drivers).....and almost equal to 690G......

but release dates is  said to be postponed to december/january and price is said to be around $200...so i think its better to buy a P35 and an add on grapgic card and get much better performance

the asus p5e-vm hdmi based on g35 is said to be a capable of 9*400 on a q6600....


----------



## harmik (Nov 24, 2007)

@s1800rpm
okay. i'll try these settings out and post the changes...
thnx..
how shall i attach some screenies of NFSC here? thy r of abt 60-80KB.and forum limit is 39.1KB.... shall i upload to some img hosting site?

and do u think i will be able to run NFSS or Crysis on this PC?
I had tried NFSPS demo but while changing the video options etc in the menu, windows debugger would popup and the demo wud be closed. so i thought the demo was a lil buggy and uninstalled it (w/o racing).


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 24, 2007)

harmik said:
			
		

> @s1800rpm
> okay. i'll try these settings out and post the changes...
> thnx..
> how shall i attach some screenies of NFSC here? thy r of abt 60-80KB.and forum limit is 39.1KB.... shall i upload to some img hosting site?
> ...


*Upload the images on image hosting sites
Ex:- *allyoucanupload.webshots.com/
And post the thumbnail image links

Ya NFS Prostreet is playable on VISTA without any problem that too at quite high settings 
I played @1024x768 everything set to high with just AA off,world lighting Off and Smoke OFF 
 Crysis is also playable but the there are quite a lot corrupt graphics the future updated drivers will fix the issues 
I posted screenshots of CRYSIS in 11th page check them offcourse played on X3000 at 800 at low settings


*

*__

Well I thaught NFS Prostreet is playable and runs smooth

But FPS is very Low [though i think its playable]
Well i won both demo races in 800 at high settings [so i think itz playable]

The FPS u get @1024 at High settings is 7
**The FPS u get @800 at   **High settings is 8*
*The FPS u get @640 at **High settings is 10

**The FPS u get @1024 at Low settings is 8
**The FPS u get @800 at Low settings is   11
**The FPS u get @640 at Low settings is   15

Screenshots at 1024 High settings
*aycu12.webshots.com/image/34091/2003386238475462055_th.jpg   *aycu22.webshots.com/image/36181/2003335933509286972_th.jpg  *aycu39.webshots.com/image/34678/2003300783569722080_th.jpg  *aycu23.webshots.com/image/34622/2003386935707144325_th.jpg



Any body having Full games do check FPS [the demo has few bugs]
*


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *Upload the images on image hosting sites
> Ex:- *allyoucanupload.webshots.com/
> And post the thumbnail image links
> 
> ...


lol..thats certainly better than slideshow...near to bullet time effect

Its easier to control car in this situation.


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 24, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> lol..thats certainly better than slideshow...near to bullet time effect
> 
> * Its easier to control car in this situation.*


*

and also the low FPS might b with Fraps running background and also i use old version of fraps almost 2 years old
I Must check out with new version because i think the FPS not that low

The full game might yield Better Frames*


----------



## harmik (Nov 24, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> and also the low FPS might b with Fraps running background and also i use old version of fraps almost 2 years old
> I Must check out with new version because i think the FPS not that low
> 
> The full game might yield Better Frames[/B]



ohk. i guess i'll give NFSPS a try in a week or so...
exams coming up though!! :S
surprisingly enough, even abt 10-15fps are playable and dont seem so less in the NFS games..
and while i am playng NFSC, SnagIt is running also (i take screenshots with it). Fraps is running only rarely. and sometimes even Azureus is running... 

well here r some screenshots of NFSC...
*img515.imageshack.us/img515/4064/snag0350ug6.th.jpg
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/4816/snag0386wo6.th.jpg
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/7365/snag0597yx6.th.jpg
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/73/snag0530kk0.th.jpg
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/4206/snag0449ne7.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 24, 2007)

^while playing newer games (NFSC, PS...) close other background programs (AV, torrenet...), that is allot as much RAM to the game as you can.

btw to take screenshots in NFS MW, C, just press *F12*.

i NFS C, the pic is stored in game folder as jpeg.
but in MW it gets stored in "My Pictures" in .tga format.


----------



## harmik (Nov 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^while playing newer games (NFSC, PS...) close other background programs (AV, torrenet...), that is allot as much RAM to the game as you can.
> 
> btw to take screenshots in NFS MW, C, just press *F12*.
> 
> ...



thnx 4 d info regarding the screenshots.. didnt knw abt it... 

and i just have azureus running in background some of the times, if i wanna dld sumthng   .......its okay, if it slows down games tenny-weeny bit...  no offence meant....


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 27, 2007)

OMG

what a performance boost this new driver release has put up.

the tracks in GTR2 where racing against jus 7 cars was horible, now i can race with 23+ cars & still no LAGs , that too at 1024 resln. x32 bit.

yet try NFS PS, no space available


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> what a performance boost this new driver release has put up.
> 
> ...


And i am playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R again, a lot smoother to play now.

Hey plz someone check bioshock.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 27, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> And i am playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R again, a lot smoother to play now.
> 
> Hey plz someone check bioshock.


I hope you guys are playing with your original game discs.Becoz i hate piracy.Main yahan aata rahunga check karne kaun kaun original use kar raha hai.


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 27, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> what a performance boost this new driver release has put up.
> 
> ...



*Ya buddy this driver release has also yielded extra FPS in FarCry and Rainbow Six Vegas 

But Dam I need driver to Boost Performance in CRYSIS

Ya I am waiting for ur NFS PS review,, [XP drivers will not play NFS PS 
But can B played On VISTA]

are u Having VISTA???

Meanwhile wats ur Hardisk space??*



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> And i am playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R again, a lot smoother to play now.
> 
> Hey plz someone check bioshock.



*Make sure u Update the S.T.A.L.K.E.R Game

Bioshock was playable with old drivers but somehow the new drivers wont play Bioshock [i meant BIOSHOCK demo]

Some one test with Full game with updates
*


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *Make sure u Update the S.T.A.L.K.E.R Game
> 
> Bioshock was playable with old drivers but somehow the new drivers wont play Bioshock [i meant BIOSHOCK demo]
> 
> ...


 yaeh S.T.A.L.K.E.R is updated to ver 1.0004 

If the demo is not working then probably the full version will also not work.
Bioshock community doesnt care to fix the bugs unlike S.T.A.L.K.E.R (developer are active).



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I hope you guys are playing with your original game discs.Becoz i hate piracy.Main yahan aata rahunga check karne kaun kaun original use kar raha hai.


 lol..i too hate piracy.

U know the only game i played this year is S.T.A.L.K.E.R, was waiting for this game for a long time.

Tried Bioshock demo, wont play Crysis(crysis sucks: I mean developer r so damn greedy, no DX10 no high setting crap), NFS Prostreet (dont think will play another racing game), Hellgate London was a let down, COD 4 looks promising but am better off

waiting for Assasin's Creed and S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Clear Sky (the prequel).


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 27, 2007)

DAMN 

NFS PS DVD2 shows CRC error for all files, gotta get another Disk frm B'lore now  

PS wont play on XP 

i hav only Vista Beta2 

my HDD space = 80 GB, 
partitoned as
20x2
10x2
6.42x1 (xp pro)
8x1

tried Crysis, but that damn thing is soooooooooooo slow 

i get 1 FP30S (thats 1 frame per 30 seconds ) .

was playig HL2, WOW, the game runs so smoooth with so many gfx. thingy's i didnt see b4 @ 1024 + all @ high.  (wit previous driver, the gases wud be white in colour, but now they are transperant & really cool.

if this is what a GMA X3000 gets, guess what GMA X3500 will be performing like 

will try old games (CMR05 till 2morow)
was jus playing

& NFS MW runs smoother now, with all those gfx. glitches eliminated.

the colours look really nicccce 

got lots of screens. will upload coming sunday (as i'm on NetOne Dial-up)


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 27, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> DAMN
> 
> tried Crysis, but that damn thing is soooooooooooo slow
> 
> i get 1 FP30S (thats 1 frame per 30 seconds ) .



*Well Something might b wrong 
I am getting 11 FPS in CRYSIS
I have completed the demo at normal difficulty
[Sure there are lot of corrupted graphics *]

*These errors will b fixed in future [somewhere around 1 year]
Better they fix it very soon 
*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> was playig HL2, WOW, the game runs so smoooth with so many gfx. thingy's i didnt see b4 @ 1024 + all @ high.  (wit previous driver, the gases wud be white in colour, but now they are transperant & really cool.
> 
> if this is what a GMA X3000 gets, guess what GMA X3500 will be performing like



*Did u purchased ORANGE BOX?????*


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 27, 2007)

nah, company me paisa nahi hai 
i was talkin of HL2, not the EP's.


but, OMG, GMA X3000 is such a BIG leap from GMA 9xx series .

cheap solution for gaming 

btw CMR05 still lags in *sunny* tracks, if i select rain, then i get about 40FPS  (in some parts), i guess its got something to do wit the h/w T&L.

coz in GMA900, this "sun effect" was not an issue

wil try RACE : WTCC.

about Crysis, i guess the P4 (3.02GHz) is the bottleneck.

& how is the  GTA & CMR05 running for you guys?

in both of these, the audio gets screwed  , the audio breaks (e.g. when u load a save file in GTA SA,  a backgrnd music plays, in my system it doesnt  ), & while running around, the sound breaks

i'm using this driver - "SigmaTel audio driver with Intel Audio Studio " tried another one too, but same happens.

version = "5.10.5258_MSXP_W_IAS_HDFP"


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Today got hands on Gears Of War and at first installed on XP, Dam the game required whooping 12 GB so i deleted some files and installed the installation took more than half n hour. after installing i started the game.
 The game began I set the Options and the game quited to desktop showing an errror Disappointed  tried again and again same problem


OK i restarted and switched to Windows VISTA
it showed Xlive.dll not found and i installed and then started the game 

The game started and set the options  all to low @800x600 and clicked new campain
Yes the game began
The game didnt looked pity on low settings 
I got something around 12 FPS, there were very minor GFX errors but it was not noticable
Well wat an game 
The gameplay blew me away

Dam the game as to b played in High settings to experience dam visuals just to test i set all the options to medium i got 6 FPS and it was not playable and set the settings to High to test and i got 2 FPS so changed back to Low and played through and here are the screen shots

Here is the videosettings i Used
*aycu24.webshots.com/image/37023/2004694569974827507_rs.jpg

Here are the screenshots
*aycu28.webshots.com/image/36227/2004646940775568894_th.jpg*aycu28.webshots.com/image/36227/2004679720449630589_th.jpg*aycu02.webshots.com/image/36721/2004614589040235862_th.jpg*aycu22.webshots.com/image/36821/2004600126493446155_th.jpg




I see lot of people bashing VISTA as poor performer for games but on x3000  many games  dont play on XP but its played well in vista 


*


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 28, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/d1_eli_010005.jpg

HL2, near BlackMesa 

the reflections are new(now enabled).

took me a minute to upload this


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 28, 2007)

*
*aycu18.webshots.com/image/36897/2004916313555561291_th.jpg*aycu26.webshots.com/image/33745/2004908370229388932_th.jpg*aycu18.webshots.com/image/36897/2004901700571986131_th.jpg*aycu33.webshots.com/image/36792/2004953044988971272_th.jpg   
*aycu38.webshots.com/image/34117/2004990610065957242_th.jpg*aycu35.webshots.com/image/35514/2004921530767215054_th.jpg
**
*aycu04.webshots.com/image/35883/2004921597387638382_th.jpg*aycu16.webshots.com/image/35295/2004986519161046762_th.jpg*aycu18.webshots.com/image/36257/2004944507096512632_th.jpg*aycu09.webshots.com/image/35888/2004973168982941266_th.jpg*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/d1_eli_010005.jpg
> 
> HL2, near BlackMesa
> 
> ...




*Good one Post more *
*What Resolution???*


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 28, 2007)

1024 & everythin on high.

btw this is HL2, not its episode


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 28, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> 1024 & everythin on high.
> 
> btw this is HL2, not its episode



*Ya got it 


*


----------



## prince980 (Nov 29, 2007)

hey guys,
wat abt virtua tennis 3..can we play exhibition games atleast now?


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 29, 2007)

prince980 said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> wat abt virtua tennis 3..can we play exhibition games atleast now?



*Long back i tested them but only mini games were playable without any problem
But all matches [including Exibition] were played in slow motion

They might have fixed this error by now...
*


----------



## yesh1683 (Dec 3, 2007)

*I downloaded Lostplanet Updated Demo which includes patches and fixes many bugs

now itz actually playable @ 640 at low around 15 FPS in intense battles it drops to 5


*


----------



## franki77 (Dec 3, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *I downloaded Lostplanet Updated Demo which includes patches and fixes many bugs
> 
> now itz actually playable @ 640 at low around 15 FPS in intense battles it drops to 5
> 
> ...





hello please am not quoting really but i want ask u how can i convert playstaion 2 to play all disc ;and what are the thing to use ok...........please help me out ok and can contact me on email billi_b2@yahoo.com or u can add me so that we  can chat.
nelson

hello,
how can i convert playstion2 to play all dics and what are the thing to be use ok.........please help out.........
nelson


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 4, 2007)

franki77 i think that u will need to mod your ps2 about which discussing here is not allowed because is neither good nor legal! and please someone check the orange box from Valve!


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 24, 2007)

On updated drivers of G965 on Winxp -games such as COD4,NFSPS never worked


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 24, 2007)

PS works for yesh1683.

wats ur pc config?


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> PS works for yesh1683.
> 
> wats ur pc config?


*PROCESSOR*: Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 CPU  4300 @ 1.80GHz
*MOTHERBOARD*: Intel DG965RY
*RAM*: 1GB DDR2
*Gfx card*: ---- (obvious)

All drivers and BIOS updated to latest versions..!!!!

*Edit:
I dont know the reason,but COD4 demo worked fine on my PC and so seeing the good reviews and rating everywhere,i went and purchased the full version finally recieving Direct X error on Windows XP. I have no XFire installed which was suggested to be removed by COD4 tech support. I also have Latest version of Direct X(nov update).I have reinstalled this game more than 5 times .. *


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 25, 2007)

oh, just remembered, it worked for him on Vista but crashed in XP.


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 26, 2007)

hey does The Orange Box work fine on DG965RY?


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 26, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> oh, just remembered, it worked for him on Vista but crashed in XP.


Oh... yes awesome. FTW ..I never read this post but tried it on Vista today and NFSPS worked with 15FPS 

@yesh1683
Can u check COD4 in XP and Vista? For me the DEMO worked but not the full version


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 27, 2007)

NFS Prostreet is not working...............
But with nVIDIA 6200TC, it is working with 20-22 FPS- we can play it smoothly............

Is 6200 better than X3000?


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> NFS Prostreet is not working...............
> But with nVIDIA 6200TC, it is working with 20-22 FPS- we can play it smoothly............
> 
> Is 6200 better than X3000?


nope, i hav 6600GT and X3000 pawned it in many games after the realease of new optimized drivers


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2007)

today flashed the BIOS to latest version - MQ96510J.86A.1713.1125.0002 & installed the latest drivers v6.14.10.4885.



slow game problem, almost solved (with BIOS update i guess).

now GTA SA plays smooth & CMR05 too.

gotta try NFS PS


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2007)

most probably its the processor which is slowing gaming experience.
maybe coz of some OEM stuff

as i took the proc. from my HP Pavilion Desktop.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 31, 2007)

YAY 

i was able to play NFS Pro Street demo on XP.

but cud play only one race with GT-R Proto, whenever i tried to race the BMW, the game crashed.

had to turn down car detail to low.

btw the handling is not so irritating as some members said. if you know how to take a corner, then you'll like this game.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 31, 2007)

^Didya try dirt on xgma3000?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 31, 2007)

no.

did digit/pc world give it on dvd?

if yes , which month.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 4, 2008)

jus bought c2d e4500 today.


this c2d has speedend up my PC

now, the laggy games are giving 25+fps  & at max. gfx. settings (@1024 resln.)


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 6, 2008)

Medal Of Honour Not working............


----------



## yesh1683 (Jan 7, 2008)

*I was busy these days due to exams

@*s18000rpm *Congrats on the purchase of C2D


*



rakeshishere said:


> *PROCESSOR*: Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 CPU  4300 @ 1.80GHz
> *MOTHERBOARD*: Intel DG965RY
> *RAM*: 1GB DDR2
> *Gfx card*: ---- (obvious)
> ...




*I completed the full game On VISTA
But I tested 1st level on XP and it was working fine
I just play games on Vista Bcoz in vista games runs a bit smoother 

If u use X3000 I recommend to use Vista for games *

*-
-
Many are asking to test DiRT demo 
I had tested that with beta drivers it was showing Splash screen only and was quiting to desktop

Now will check out with updated drivers
Tonight I will download the demo and post the results 2morrow



*



bigdaddy486 said:


> Medal Of Honour Not working............



*Ya it says graphics card not supported
*



s18000rpm said:


> YAY
> 
> i was able to play NFS Pro Street demo on XP.
> 
> ...



*The demo plays well at even high settings

But full game lags a bit at mid & High settings
so forced to play at low
*


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 8, 2008)

Any way to play Pro Street in Xp with X3000? Even in future?


----------



## yesh1683 (Jan 8, 2008)

bigdaddy486 said:


> Any way to play Pro Street in Xp with X3000? Even in future?



*Ya surely 

We may except the next updated drivers to fix crysis issue also 
Bcoz Intel have not released a driver for 3 Months

So I am Guessing  they are working hard to bring the best possible drivers
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 10, 2008)

i got TDU jus now, installed, works without crash, but its a bit laggy

i'm on XP, is this game running smooth on Vista?

i'm not  able to config my gamepad properly in this game


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> i got TDU jus now, installed, works without crash, but its a bit laggy
> 
> i'm on XP, is this game running smooth on Vista?
> 
> i'm not  able to config my gamepad properly in this game


yeah it was laggy when i tried on XP.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jan 11, 2008)

*The new XP drivers are released 

I hope it should improve a lot as they have taken 3 long months to develop  

Here are the Drivers Verison 14.32.3.4906 released on 10 jan


**Windows XP 32 Bit**

**Windows XP 64 Bit**


No new drivers for Vista yet except soon

Now i dont have time to test 

By tomorrow i will check games 
especially crysis and Bioshock and DiRT
*



s18000rpm said:


> i got TDU jus now, installed, works without crash, but its a bit laggy
> 
> i'm on XP, is this game running smooth on Vista?
> 
> i'm not  able to config my gamepad properly in this game



*Ya On vista it runs slightly smoother around 2 FPS more

And strangely if u increase resolution and settings the FPS almost remains same 

and also try with new drivers
*


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ Will they work for my Mobile G965  ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks man 

*downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_re...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

they still have to update these m/b pages


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *And strangely if u increase resolution and settings the FPS almost remains same
> *



yeah thats kinda strange that even changing res doesnt affect the performance

Thnx for the info abt new drivers


----------



## yesh1683 (Jan 11, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Thanks man
> 
> *downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_re...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!
> 
> they still have to update these m/b pages



*On these m/b pages they will update with only WHQL certified drivers

*


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 12, 2008)

Plz check NFS Prostreet..........


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 12, 2008)

TDU was still slow & was not letting me config the "right joystick" of my gamepad, so deleted it

will check NFS PS by afternoon.


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 12, 2008)

I have an intel DG33BU motherboard.Does its onboard graphics support Shader model 3.0?Are the above mentioned games played on my board?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 12, 2008)

NFS PS works on XP, i played it at 1024x768@85Hz


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 12, 2008)

Can nyone post the 3D Marks for 03, 05 nd 06 @ 1024*768??
It cud give reference for its performance.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jan 12, 2008)

*As most of them asked to check DiRT i downloaded the demo and tested with latest drivers on XP and Vista 

But sadly the game wont run on both an splash screen appears and goes away

and also once again tested Crysis with latest XP drivers but still they havent fixed the Gfx Errors  and it runs only slighty faster with new drivers
*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 12, 2008)

Dirt dun run on ATI's X1250 onboard gfx too. Even Crysis ran on it


----------



## yesh1683 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Just Now tested Rainbow Six Vegas Plays without any Lag
Previously it was lagging a bit
*


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 12, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> NFS PS works on XP, i played it at 1024x768@85Hz



Actually, does it really works? Not for me......................
Same problem as before ..............


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 12, 2008)

a strange problem.

the game crashes when tryin to enter a completely new Race Day.

i played on Vista, & then copy pasted the saves, i was able to race.

but on XP, when i tried to progress to nest race day, it crashed.

on XP it gives more fps 

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfs_2008-01-12_17-02-17-67.jpg

guys on XP can try this save file

*rapidshare.com/files/83195355/NFS_ProStreet.rar


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 12, 2008)

hey NFS PS is a crap game.It really sucks .It is worse than Carbon and obviously the worst in the whole series.So dont worry if u cant play it in ur computer.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 13, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> hey NFS PS is a crap game.It really sucks .It is worse than Carbon and obviously the worst in the whole series.So dont worry if u cant play it in ur computer.


  How can u say that?
  It is the best game in the series next to mostwanted.........


----------



## s_lord (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Good news for Intel G965 Users, but for 945G users ???*

I saw so many games for 965 users but is there any good news for 945g users too??


----------



## yesh1683 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Guys i am going to Delhi tomorrow 

and will be back after a long 20 days so *s18000rpm *keep the thread going and also answer the queries

By the by *s18000rpm *have u got the full version of NFS PS ???*



s_lord said:


> I saw so many games for 965 users but is there any good news for 945g users too??


*

Sadly no 
Bcoz it does not support Hardware TnL
*


----------



## s_lord (Jan 13, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Sadly no *
> *Bcoz it does not support Hardware TnL*


 


SO any other external Graphics card for me under 3k


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Guys i am going to Delhi tomorrow
> 
> and will be back after a long 20 days so *s18000rpm *keep the thread going and also answer the queries
> 
> By the by *s18000rpm *have u got the full version of NFS PS ???*


LOL.

dude, i'm going back to chennai on 18th,  till then, no problem


----------



## yesh1683 (Jan 13, 2008)

s_lord said:


> SO any other external Graphics card for me under 3k



*U can look for 8400 GS or 8500 GT 
If u can spend 5k then go for 8600 GT 
*



s18000rpm said:


> LOL.
> 
> dude, i'm going back to chennai on 18th,  till then, no problem



*itz ok 

There are no good games releasing these days so no games to test 
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2008)

dude, did you try COD4 on XP (with new drivers).

i'm downloading the game.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jan 13, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> dude, did you try COD4 on XP (with new drivers).
> 
> i'm downloading the game.



*I Played 1st 2 levels of COD4 on XP and others on VISTA

Runs very well on Both but slightly better in VISTA

Play at 800x600 with many settings high , though u can play @1024 it will lag a bit in intense battle 

Itz a great game buddy

Itz the most good looking game u can play with X3000
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2008)

did you try any multi player stuff?


----------



## yesh1683 (Jan 13, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> did you try any multi player stuff?



*Nope 

U might b knowing the reason I guess
*


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 15, 2008)

hey guys... wil this configure run almost all the latest games til date?? 
Intel C2D E6300
DG965RY - Suggest any other good MOBO??
2Gb DDR2 Ram
160 HD
450W PSU

Do reply.. And what will be the price of DG965RY and INTEL C2D 6300???


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2008)

they will run some games (Vista runs newer games), but it'll be a bit laggy.

why not add a graphic card? 8600GT retails at around 5-6k.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 15, 2008)

yup !! Later.. maybe around June.. July.. But can u tell me the prices Of Intel c2d e 6300 and  DG965RY ?? By the way 8600GT 512 Mb? or 256Mb for 5-6k??

hey.. wil this config help to play games in vista/xp??
E2140
ASUS P5B-VM mobo??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2008)

you'lll get latest prices for al peripherals here www.theitwares.com


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 16, 2008)

ok thanks. By the way.. Is this combo good enough?? Intel E2140 &  ASUS P5B-VM mobo??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2008)

HL2 ep2 played on Vista

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/ep2_outland_06a0002.jpg
Half Life2 Episode 2 runs fine without any hit on fps  as long as you dont look at that Portal Storm (blue sh!t goin into sky) , if you see or face towards it, then dont expect more than 1 frame per 10seconds 

every thing becomes really slow, even sound stutters 

same problem on XP drivers too

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/ep2_outland_06a0004.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/ep2_outland_010000.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/ep2_outland_010001.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/ep2_outland_020001.jpg


----------



## sandman92 (Jan 23, 2008)

can any one tell me that " world in conflict" play on winxp with latest driver, because after the video my pc is restarted.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2008)

rakeshishere said:


> I dont know the reason,but COD4 demo worked fine on my PC and so seeing the good reviews and rating everywhere,i went and purchased the full version finally recieving Direct X error on Windows XP. I have no XFire installed which was suggested to be removed by COD4 tech support. I also have Latest version of Direct X(nov update).I have reinstalled this game more than 5 times ..


for me too, on XP it shows "DirectX" error, not even an code, but works fine on Vista, completed the game on it.


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
New Driver
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

*Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows Vista * 32 **downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_De...dows Vista* Ultimate, 32-bit version&lang=eng

Ver:15.7.3 ;	*Date:10/01/2008* ;	Size:16527 (KB)

Release Note

*Download
*
For Windows Vista ONLY


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2008)

*softwarecommunity.intel.com/isn/Community/en-US/forums/thread/30236462.aspx

similar thread running @ intel.com 
*cache-www.intel.com/plt/cd/corporate/sitewide/pix/hdr-txt-logo.gif


----------



## DavidC1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello guys. I haven't posted here in a long time, but it seems to be the only thread for the X3000 that lives on. Anyways.

Vista is bad for the mobile part, the X3100. Do you know what the performance differences are between the XP and Vista in Half Life 2 engines?? I heard Vista is worse.



> yeah thats kinda strange that even changing res doesnt affect the performance



That's due to a driver problem. That just means you aren't getting good fps in lower resolutions.

Anyway, it seems Intel basically abandoned the G35/X3500. The only board available for the X3500 is Asus P5E-VM. Not even Intel makes the X3500 based board. I guess the rumors that they abandoned it to concentrate on the G45/X4500 was true.

The next IGP to anticipate is the X4500 coming in Apr/May. It'll have full DX10 support, and it'll have 2 more unified shaders. It'll also have fully HD video acceleration on the hardware for the best X4500 version.

X4500 info: *www.vr-zone.com/articles/Intel_GMA_X4500HD,_X4500_&_4500_Info/5505.html

Certainly cool. The X4500HD looks very interesting. I am gonna bet that the X4500HD will be more than 2x faster than the X3000 in average. Probably Intel also learned from developing the X3000 and it'll have less bottlenecks on the X4500 and perform well.

_BTW, World in conflict doesn't run on XP, but runs on Vista. Also, the latest drivers for Vista, the 15.7.3 driver enables Enemy Territory: Quake Wars to run, while it doesn't on XP._

-Next drivers for Vista/XP coming in early Feb.
-DX10 drivers coming in March


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2008)

with the new Vista driver, the Windows Experience Index has gone down by .1 , it was 3.8 & now its 3.7 

Gaming gfx. pt. went down.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Back from Delhi today 

*s18000rpm *good pics from HL2 EP2
*


----------



## yesh1683 (Feb 1, 2008)

*New Vista Drivers are released

**Windows Vista 32 Bit**

**Windows Vista 64 Bit***


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks for updating 


was going to try Sega Rally revo, but net speed dropped 

btw for me crysis doesnt run, it gets stuck in very first misson, that is when the player jumps from plane, he's stuck in air, but the sound plays on. even the cutscene was slow.


----------



## yesh1683 (Feb 2, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> thanks for updating
> 
> 
> was going to try Sega Rally revo, but net speed dropped
> ...



*I tried Sega Rally Revo full version Game with previous drivers it was not starting gave some error,, 

Btw in crysis at first time wen i ran the game it stuck @  cut scene  I restarted the game and wen cut scene was abt to begin I skipped that by pressing Space 

after pressing space the cut scene exits and the game begins but quite playable frames

in crysis on x300o the cut scenes will lag a lot but game runs little smoother but with minor lags

So edited my post and added thse lines

The cut scenes are more laggy than game,,..*


----------



## DavidC1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yo guys, can you cut the nonsense and test out ET: Quake Wars?? I heard that the 15.7.3 drivers for Vista allows ET: Quake Wars to run. Its an improvement over previous drivers if it runs.


----------



## Edburg (Feb 6, 2008)

hey guys i saw some motherboards with G35 chipset as it had names such as G35XXX stuffs....

one costed 7.xk and another one at 8.xk......i also heard that asus P5E-VM HDMI comes with G35 chip and is a great performer


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Btw in crysis at first time wen i ran the game it stuck @  cut scene  I restarted the game and wen cut scene was abt to begin I skipped that by pressing Space
> 
> The cut scenes are more laggy than game,,..*


thats the craziest information I have ever heard


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's true


----------



## yesh1683 (Feb 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> thats the craziest information I have ever heard



*crazy or not but its true with x3000

Oops i forget to add some more line there
after pressing space the cut scene exits and the game begins but quite playable frames

in crysis on x300o the cut scenes will lag a lot but game runs little smoother but with minor lags

So edited my post and added thse lines


*



DavidC1 said:


> Yo guys, can you cut the nonsense and test out ET: Quake Wars?? I heard that the 15.7.3 drivers for Vista allows ET: Quake Wars to run. Its an improvement over previous drivers if it runs.



*It was not playable with older drivers 
I will check with newer drivers once 2morrow
*



Edburg said:


> hey guys i saw some motherboards with G35 chipset as it had names such as G35XXX stuffs....
> 
> one costed 7.xk and another one at 8.xk......i also heard that asus P5E-VM HDMI comes with G35 chip and is a great performer



*G35 is the successor for x3000 so quite naturally it will perform better than x3000*


----------



## sandman92 (Feb 8, 2008)

hi buddies can any one tell me that how much time to left for G35 intel board & price


----------



## spikygv (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ get urself a p35 board + a decent gfx card .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 9, 2008)

can anyone tell me whats the performance b00st x3100 has over x3000, and x3500 has over x3100 ?


----------



## yesh1683 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Tested Quake Wars : Enemy Territory with latest drivers

Doesn't Run on Both XP & Vista

It shows Following Error in Console window 

*ERROR: The current video card / driver combination does not support the necessary features: GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_fragment_shader
********************
--------------- BSE Shutdown ----------------
---------------------------------------------
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...releasing DC
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
Shutting down performance queries
Error during initialization


----------



## yesh1683 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Just Now Checked with THE WITCHER DEMO on Vista

Plays fine @ 800 with Low settings No lags
*


----------



## DavidC1 (Feb 10, 2008)

> can anyone tell me whats the performance b00st x3100 has over x3000, and x3500 has over x3100 ?


 
X3100=mobile
X3000=desktop
X3500=new desktop

X3000 is around 30-50% faster than X3100, and X3500 is 10-15% faster than X3000.


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 14, 2008)

will these drivers work on SOny vaio CR23 and Inspiron 1420?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2008)

^yup

sony has pm965 & dell has gm965

for DELL - click


----------



## sameer.pur (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah QW-ET isn't running either on Vista nor on XP using new drivers..


has anyone tested Bioshock on X3000???


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2008)

sameer.pur said:


> yeah QW-ET isn't running either on Vista nor on XP using new drivers..
> 
> 
> has anyone tested Bioshock on X3000???


bioshock hangs at some points and gets laggy as hell.


----------



## yesh1683 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Tested 2 More games today on Vista

Conflict Denied Oops 
Penumbra

Conflict Denied oops Plays at 640 @ low settings but some objects are not rendered correctly and some times objects looks blue and also the game lags badly at some points

Penumbra plays without any lag @ 800 @ low settings
I changed the settings all to high still plays without any lag smoothly but the game gives error message after abt 20 seconds so we have set to low quality

Will post some pics later today
*


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey, Transformers has very low FPS @ 4 or 5 while nvidia 6200TC have 24FPS minimum


----------



## yesh1683 (Feb 21, 2008)

bigdaddy486 said:


> Hey, Transformers has very low FPS @ 4 or 5 while nvidia 6200TC have 24FPS minimum



*Transformers gives around 15 FPS
strangely at 800 it gives 15 but if u play at 1024 then also the FPS remains 13 to 15
Both at medium settings

nvidia 6200 TC is an graphic card and only reason game plays well is they have good drivers and intel lacks in drivers department
*


----------



## nehal (Feb 28, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> * With Latest Driver the Following latest games are now playable*
> 
> *Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Demo [@800 with mid to high with some eye candy on]*


 
Hello,
Recently i purchased Call of Duty 4,Im getting a directx error in it which is a bit strange coz my multiplayer runs fine @ 800 with all low but when I try to play single player it throws the directx error 
Any ideas on this...
Im using XP Pro with all the graphics driver & directx updated.Plz help me as this was quite a costly game which i purchased.
Thanks...


----------



## nehal (Feb 29, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *I Played 1st 2 levels of COD4 on XP and others on VISTA*
> 
> *Runs very well on Both but slightly better in VISTA*
> 
> ...


 
Hello,
My COD4 is not working in single player although it runs in MP 
Unable to understand whats the problem (I get DirectX error)...had it been directx error for the game then even multiplayer shudnt have worked...


----------



## yesh1683 (Feb 29, 2008)

nehal said:


> Hello,
> My COD4 is not working in single player although it runs in MP
> Unable to understand whats the problem (I get DirectX error)...had it been directx error for the game then even multiplayer shudnt have worked...



*Try these 2 methods and post the results

1] Install Demo and try to run the game [U can find the demo on Digit DVD or download one].
2] Try to play the game in Vista if u have VISTA*


----------



## nehal (Feb 29, 2008)

I Played demo & it ran well...encouraged by this i purchsed the game but its not running...
No I dont have Vista need to install it...Is it possible to have Vista & XP as dual OS?

I tried World in Conflict full version but the game crashes after a couple of minutes;gives some internal memory error & reboots 
Wondering if ever I would beb able to play any new games on my lappy
My COnfig:
Core2Duo 2GHZ
XP SP2,
1 GB DDR RAM
GMA X3100
Guys plz help as i was really desperate to play some games in my college vacations


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 29, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Try these 2 methods and post the results
> 
> 1] Install Demo and try to run the game [U can find the demo on Digit DVD or download one].
> 2] Try to play the game in Vista if u have VISTA*




Read somewhere about this thing.....COD4 did not run on X3100 machines...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2008)

i read in intel's forum about the DirectX error, they said to click "ok" in that dialog box & then the game will load.

for me that method's not working.


----------



## nehal (Mar 1, 2008)

nehal said:


> I tried World in Conflict full version but the game crashes after a couple of minutes;gives some internal memory error & reboots
> Wondering if ever I would beb able to play any new games on my lappy
> My COnfig:
> Core2Duo 2GHZ
> ...


 
I googles & read at some other forums that these game can run at playable modes in Vista...in XP they give problem so will try them in Vista
Has anyone got sucess with World in Conflict,my game crashes after initial load


----------



## DavidC1 (Mar 4, 2008)

New Intel drivers out:

Vista 15.8: *downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_re...32-bit+version&lang=eng&strOSs=156&submit=Go!
XP 14.33: *downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_re...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

My system

Core 2 Duo E6600
Transcend 2x1GB DDR2-800 5-5-5-15
WD 360GD Raptor+Seagate 160GB SATA2
Intel DG965WH
WinXP SP2

Crysis: Doesn't have that char movement bug anymore, but now has a bug related to water. Everything is fine except the water which looks like staring at an interlaced screen. Performance has also improved noticeably. The cutscene in the beginning where the guys talk used to drop to 0-1 fps at moments, now its much faster 4-5 fps.

World in Conflict: Doesn't crash the computer anymore, it runs. Performance test from my system using the built in benchmark is

Avg: 12
Min: 6
Max: 38

Unreal Tournament 2007 Demo: Not playable, there are way too many texture corruption bugs that were not present

Doom 3 engine based games like Doom 3, Quake 4, Prey now runs a lot faster. The biggest improvement is on Doom 3, at over 50%.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks, d/lin now


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> Doom 3 engine based games like Doom 3, Quake 4, Prey now runs a lot faster. The biggest improvement is on Doom 3, at over 50%.


commendable work intel guys


----------



## yesh1683 (Mar 5, 2008)

*@*DavidC1 *Thanx for the link  i updated the 1st page with new links

Will test out few more games *


----------



## DavidC1 (Mar 5, 2008)

EDIT: 3DMark05 and 01 in hardware mode exhibits significant texture corruption, and so does UT3.

The fps increase in the Doom 3 engine based games seems to be with max fps, the average fps, tested again, was not too much noticeable.

ET: QW still does not run

WIC screenshot(ignore the FRAPS number): *img517.imageshack.us/img517/8371/worldinconflict1024x768pp7.th.jpg
Don't get your hopes up too much, but I am seeing it as signs of improvement...


----------



## yesh1683 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Somebody plz test COD4 full game  in Xp with this drivers and post the results


*


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Somebody plz test COD4 full game  in Xp with this drivers and post the results
> 
> 
> *


it runs.


----------



## nehal (Mar 6, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> * With Latest Driver the Following latest games are now playable*
> 
> ***Note**This is valid for only G965 with X3000 as onboard graphics***


 
It works on X3100 also...
I'll try COD4 & WIC with this...
@DavidC1:
did u get any directxerror with this driver?



nehal said:


> It works on X3100 also...
> I'll try COD4 & WIC with this...
> @DavidC1:
> did u get any directxerror with this driver?


 
I've d'loaded & installed tese drivers bt there's no change in the driver version 
Is it due to GMA X3100 ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 6, 2008)

^ 


> *XP Drivers applies to following m/b's*
> NOTE:  This document refers to systems containing the
> *         following Intel(R) chipsets:
> *
> ...


----------



## nehal (Mar 6, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^


 
Here's the lappy specs:

Processor Technology :

Intel® Centrino® Duo Processor Technology 


Processor Name :

Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T7250(2 GHz)*1*2 




Network Connection :

Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection 




Chipset :

*Mobile Intel® GM965 Express Chipset* 




Processor System Bus :

800MHz 




Memory Bus :

667MHz 




Cache Memory :

2MB 


Here is the Graphics report :


Report Date:  03/06/2008
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]: 22:59:19
Driver Version:  6.14.10.4924
Operating System:  Windows XP* Professional, Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600)
Default Language:  English
DirectX* Version:  9.0
Physical Memory:  1014 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory: 8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory: 128 MB
Graphics Memory in Use: 10 MB
Processor:  x86 family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Speed:  1995 MHZ
Vendor ID:  8086
Device ID:  2A02
Device Revision:  0C


I suppose it very well meets the requirements
Pls excuse for my H/W ignorance


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 6, 2008)

did you un-install previous drivers -> restart->install new drivers->restart ?

btw did you try COD4 with these drivers?
for me it works.


----------



## nehal (Mar 6, 2008)

Im getting this error when I remove the driver & install the latest ones...
So reverting back to the old drivers 
COD4 SP did nt wrk for me ;it gives directx error
Any idea on this reinsatllation graphic driver error


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 6, 2008)

download that driver again.


----------



## nehal (Mar 7, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> download that driver again.


 
DOwnloaded again bt still getting the same error...
Another thing when i run the new driver it still shows the old driver version although the relese date is 15 Feb  

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/5214/driverversionpx3.jpg


----------



## yesh1683 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Have u updated ur system with latest Direct X 

and windows updates???
*


----------



## DavidC1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nehal, you have the latest drivers. On XP, 4904=14.32.3, 4924=14.33

I only have demo version of CoD4, not full. I'll try to report later on.


----------



## nehal (Mar 8, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> World in Conflict: Doesn't crash the computer anymore, it runs. Performance test from my system using the built in benchmark is


 
David ,my WIC crashes after initial load..blue screen which i assume is some memory error...anyways I'll try it on Vista
_ 
*@ Everyone on this forum:
You guys are doing gr8 job...poor ignorant souls like me find this forum an excellent source of info fixiing & discussing our h/w,s/w probs...*_


----------



## nehal (Mar 9, 2008)

Guys...
dwnloaded the latest directx9.c &nw Im able to play WIC full version at some setting low...


----------



## nehal (Mar 9, 2008)

Still getting directx error when i run COD4 in XP   although WIC runs at 10 FPS avg...drops down to 4-6 in explosions...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2008)

i ran COD4 (v1.4) on XP.

didnt get directx error.


----------



## mmick (Mar 9, 2008)

With 15.8 Vista 32-bit + reinstall Directx 9.0c (nov 2007) all runs well.

I only got problems installing, I advice uninstall previous drivers and after reboot install 15.8.

I noticed a little better performance on Sega Rally (the newest) and Test Drive Unlimited and better compatibility.


----------



## nehal (Mar 11, 2008)

Phew....Finally COD4 runs on my X3100...bt on Vista


----------



## nehal (Mar 12, 2008)

Guys..
Im getting some flickers while running COD4 on 640x480 resolution..on a regular interval of 3-4 seconds...any guess on this ...is it due less RAM (I have 1 GB) or something else?​


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

it worked fine at 800x600 res, why the hell u playin on 640x480 ?


----------



## nehal (Mar 13, 2008)

Can you tell me your settings?


----------



## yesh1683 (Mar 14, 2008)

nehal said:


> Can you tell me your settings?



*All settings high with AA and AF off *


----------



## nehal (Mar 14, 2008)

Guys I was planning to plug in one more 1GB RAM stick in my sys.This wud total to 2 GB & make it run on dual channel model 
Now is there any remote possibility of compatibility issues between the two stics as they are likely to be of different company...
I have Sony Vaio & in the product spec  it reads like "Sony does not guarantee compatibility with memories of other brands"  
Wt do u suggest


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

consult with the dealer, if the clocks and frequencies are same then it wont be a crack


----------



## DavidC1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nehal, you have a laptop?? Well, apparently it seems that GMA X3100(mobile) and X3000's(desktop) performance is different enough that the experience on the G965 is almost not reflected on the GM965 systems. On Vista, there are quite a few games that run slower than XP, for laptops. It looks like its opposite for desktop X3000.


----------



## nehal (Mar 15, 2008)

Got 2 GB RAM to work in dual channel mode.This has boosted  performance a little bit  in COD 4 in Vista.
While playing WIC my lappy gets fried up in 30 mins so staying away from it...seems WIC is big resource hog although COD4 does not takes that many resources


----------



## yesh1683 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Tryed LOST game today 
Played well @640 only at Low settings
*


----------



## sandman92 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Buddy can any one tell me that DG965RY is support 1333MHZ processor after update Bios, i am waiting your reply


----------



## spikygv (Mar 22, 2008)

nope . i dont think so. even if u cud , i dont see a reason you would want to do that. . that mobo doesnt support OCing.


----------



## nadun (Mar 27, 2008)

hi guys..sad to say this but I'm disappointed with GMA X3000 cause I can't get any of these games working like the way you said here. I played COD 4 on vista but it wont run smoothly even if  I set all settings to low (I mean everything..resolution also @640*480  ) I dont know what is the reason for this.

My configuration :  P4 processor 3.04Ghz
                          Intel DG965WH
                          Kingston 1GB ram * 2 dual channel
                          Hithachi 80 GB HDD IDE
                          Creative Audigy Value sound card.

Is this problem with my processor..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2008)

nadun said:


> Is this problem with my processor..


maybe, coz i also had samae problem , that is - slow games, even old game like CMR05, GTA VC would run slow, but after the proc. upgrade (c2d e4500), every thing runs really smooth.
P4 cud be the bottleneck.
i have the same m/b & 1GB RAM (2x512)
btw did you get the proc. from HP desktop?


----------



## quan chi (Mar 27, 2008)

nadun said:


> hi guys..sad to say this but I'm disappointed with GMA X3000 cause I can't get any of these games working like the way you said here. I played COD 4 on vista but it wont run smoothly even if  I set all settings to low (I mean everything..resolution also @640*480  ) I dont know what is the reason for this.
> 
> My configuration :  P4 processor 3.04Ghz
> Intel DG965WH
> ...





s18000rpm said:


> maybe, coz i also had samae problem , that is - slow games, even old game like CMR05, GTA VC would run slow, but after the proc. upgrade (c2d e4500), every thing runs really smooth.
> P4 cud be the bottleneck.
> i have the same m/b & 1GB RAM (2x512)
> btw did you get the proc. from HP desktop?



The onboard gfx may also be the problem.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2008)

quan chi said:


> The onboard gfx may also be the problem.



no, my friend, in GTR2 i get 25+ fps & in cod4 (640x480) 20+ fps. (with core 2 duo e4500)
with P4 - GTR2 wud run at 15fps max. & gta vc, sa @15.

the proc. is most probalbly the bottleneck.

btw @nadun, update the BIOS too.

link to intel d/l page


----------



## nadun (Mar 27, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> maybe, coz i also had samae problem , that is - slow games, even old game like CMR05, GTA VC would run slow, but after the proc. upgrade (c2d e4500), every thing runs really smooth.
> P4 cud be the bottleneck.
> i have the same m/b & 1GB RAM (2x512)
> btw did you get the proc. from HP desktop?



I'll consider having a core 2 duo processor then..In here Sri Lanka Core 2 duo 2.2 is around 14000 i think. But do you think is it a better  to have the 2.2 core 2 processor or Nvidia Geforce 8500 GT graphics card cause at the moment I can only buy one of them.. And also I m having latest drivers for all, mobo and latest bios too( but still no change in performance..) I thought that the problem might be with processor cause I couldn't played most games at 1024*768 resolution even when I had Nvidia 6200 TC graphics card..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

nadun said:


> I'll consider having a core 2 duo processor then..In here Sri Lanka Core 2 duo 2.2 is around 14000 i think. But do you think is it a better  to have the 2.2 core 2 processor or Nvidia Geforce 8500 GT graphics card cause at the moment I can only buy one of them.. And also I m having latest drivers for all, mobo and latest bios too( but still no change in performance..) I thought that the problem might be with processor cause I couldn't played most games at 1024*768 resolution even when I had Nvidia 6200 TC graphics card..



if you want to go for gfx. card, then DONT go for 8500gt, go for 8*6*00GT.
as you already had this problm. wit a gfx. card, i'd say going for c2d is a safe bet.
my proc. core2duo e4500 (2.2GHz) costs about Rs.5000 INR. (~ 14000LKR)

btw, does the BIOS load slowly  when a Transcend USB pen drive is connected.


----------



## nadun (Mar 28, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> if you want to go for gfx. card, then DONT go for 8500gt, go for 8*6*00GT.
> as you already had this problm. wit a gfx. card, i'd say going for c2d is a safe bet.
> my proc. core2duo e4500 (2.2GHz) costs about Rs.5000 INR. (~ 14000LKR)
> 
> btw, does the BIOS load slowly  when a Transcend USB pen drive is connected.



I coudn't test that cause I dont have a transcend pen drive. ( I have a kingston one ) Thanks for replying..I'll try to go for a processor then..


----------



## quan chi (Mar 28, 2008)

*during the year when gta sa, vc etc were released there was no c2d.

btw c2d is best when you dnt have a gfx crd i think. *


----------



## mmick (Mar 29, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> even old game like CMR05, GTA VC would run slow, but after the proc. upgrade (c2d e4500), every thing runs really smooth.
> P4 cud be the bottleneck.


 
Intel drivers put most of the work on the CPU as most C2D can do on software faster than x3x00 do on Hardware. So if you own a good cpu you´ll get good performance. Intel does disappoint on the drivers they have: though best than some years ago, Intel drivers are still buggy and *very* slow. To give you an idea most ATI X700 mobile are faster than my X3100 on everything but video.

*Assassin´s Creed* does not work on my Vista SP1, it crashes after the inicial video (latest drivers)
*Crysis* at lowest settings (800x600 all at Low) it is playable (10-20fps) but anything above that it will slowdown *a lot*!

If Intel focus on driver optimization x3100 would perform a lot better but this way (old turtle speed) we´ll get nothing. I sure ain´t buy another intel graphics if intel continues to take this long to improve drivers and optimize speed! My X3100 + C2D 1.8GHz + 667MHz RAM is a lot slower (on DX9 games!) than an older Centrino 1.6 + Radeon 9600/X700 + 400MHz RAM

My cousins laptop (nvidia mobile 7300 + Core Duo 1.6GHz mobile + RAM 533MHz)    is about 3x faster than mine on DX9  (intel mobile X3100 + Core 2 Duo 1.8GHz 800MHz bus + Dual RAM 667MHz). Intel is still pushing graphics thru C2D software capabilities (3D bench) but when a game uses the C2D for physics than nothing is left for the drivers and X3100 goes to the ground!

If you have the choice to give 50-100€ more for a low-end discrete graphics instead of a Intel integrated graphics, do it! It does worth it! ATI/NVIDIA drivers, even if the hardware on papers seems inferior, are far better and in the end (games/3D software) it will run games without problems and leave you space to OC. 

Intel DOES NOT let you OC or even run games well (X3100 is DX10 + SM3 but DX10 and SM3 games *do not* run even several months after X3100 release). There are no excuses...


----------



## yesh1683 (Apr 2, 2008)

*New XP drivers are released

**Windows XP 32 Bit**

**Windows XP 64 Bit**
*


----------



## nehal (Apr 3, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *New XP drivers are released*


 
Is there any improvement in performane?
Any ideas when Vista drivers will be released


----------



## anshad666 (Apr 3, 2008)

is this correct for gmaX3100????.....am havng acer 5920....


----------



## DavidC1 (Apr 4, 2008)

> If Intel focus on driver optimization x3100 would perform a lot better but this way (old turtle speed) we´ll get nothing. I sure ain´t buy another intel graphics if intel continues to take this long to improve drivers and optimize speed! My X3100 + C2D 1.8GHz + 667MHz RAM is a lot slower (on DX9 games!) than an older Centrino 1.6 + Radeon 9600/X700 + 400MHz RAM


 
As much as I appreciate your posting, the X3100 also has limited hardware. No driver in the world will let your Geforce 2 MX run like X1900XTX!! G965/GM965/G35 has poor DX10 implementation, low fillrate, and overall poor performance. 

The IGP has 8 Execution Units yes, but, no two execution units from different GPUs are alike!! Some are made for low cost and low power and that's what the X3100 is.

One thing I noticed is that for Intel graphics, the first generation of a new architecture is always ehh... Extreme Graphics 2 improved performance significantly and improved compatibility without changing the core clock speed and pipeline. GMA 900 made another strides in that and GMA 950 is acceptable for 3-4 year old gaming. The X3x00 architecture is Intel's first in brand new architecture. X4500 will be naturally be that much better because things engineers learned developing the X3000/X3100/X3500 will go into X4500.

If the X3100 was indeed powerful as we initially thought, we would had much better performance. Yes in some games, refined drivers will bring good performance. But for the most part, the HARDWARE PLAIN SUCKS!!


----------



## mmick (Apr 5, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> As much as I appreciate your posting, the X3100 also has limited hardware. No driver in the world will let your Geforce 2 MX run like X1900XTX!! G965/GM965/G35 has poor DX10 implementation, low fillrate, and overall poor performance.


 
You´re right but X3100 is (in theory) better than a Radeon 9600/X700 on hardware specs. X3100 is running on a GMA 950-based driver and Intel is slowly introducing X3100 code as they have plenty of time until the GPU-on-the-CPU (as Nahalem) is released. I almost bet that that GPU will be based on an improved X3100...


----------



## DavidC1 (Apr 5, 2008)

> You´re right but X3100 is (in theory) better than a Radeon 9600/X700 on hardware specs. X3100 is running on a GMA 950-based driver and Intel is slowly introducing X3100 code as they have plenty of time until the GPU-on-the-CPU (as Nahalem) is released. I almost bet that that GPU will be based on an improved X3100...


 
You are mistaken. Radeon 9600 is not only outdated by current standards, but the fillrate of the X3000 is not better than the Radeon 9600, and Radeon 9600 has vastly better Vertex Shader performance and polygon throughput. 

*ATI Radeon 9600 Pro*, 400MHz core clock, 4 pixel pipeline/1 texture per pipeline/2 vertex shader, 600MHz 128-bit memory

1.6GTexels/s single & multi-textured fill rate
9.6GB/s bandwidth

3DMark2001 SE High Polygon Count test:
1 light: 45.4 MTriangles/s
8 lights: 10.1 MTriangles/s

3DMark2003 Vertex Shader: 10.3 fps

*Intel X3000*, 667MHz core clock, equivalent pixel pipeline is 2 with special case and 1.6 in most cases with 2 texture per pipeline, 800MHz dual channel 64-bit memory in the best case

1.06GTexels/s in single texture fillrate
2.133GTexels/s in multi texture fillrate
12.8GB/s bandwidth

3DMark2001 SE High Polygon Count test:
1 light: 8.9 MTriangles/s
8 lights: 0.9 MTriangles/s

Same test with software mode:
1 light: 19.8 MTriangles/s
8 lights: 7.8 MTriangles/s

3DMark2003 Vertex Shader: 5.72 fps

Radeon 9600 Pro is 5x and over 10x faster in 1 and 8 light polygon test in 3DMark 2001 SE respectively compared to X3000's hardware T&L. It is also over 2x faster and 50% faster than X3000's software T&L.

It is also almost 2x faster in Vertex Shader performance in 3DMark 2003 test. X3000's test was done with software mode so hardware mode will be equal/slower.

Extremely poor vertex shader performance and low polygon throughput is why the X3000 performs poor in older games and the fps in low resolutions is low. 

There is much more I haven't detailed. You don't want to even compare to the X700 variants. The versions of X700 has 2GTexels/s fillrate and higher bandwidth not to mention an updated architecture.


----------



## yesh1683 (Apr 19, 2008)

*New XP & vista Drivers are released

**Windows XP 32 Bit**

**Windows XP 64 Bit**

**Windows VISTA 32 Bit**

**Windows VISTA 64 Bit***


----------



## mmick (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, I couldn´t post before as my internet was very slow.

15.8.2 for Vista.

- Assassin´s Creed still doesn´t work
- Crysis still incredibly slow
- Test Drive Unlimited a little faster, I suspect a little bump on speed with these drivers but far from good.

Here you have 15.9 (beta) that has not been released yet!

*www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafikkarten/intel_grafiktreiber

It´s even faster than 15.8.2 and in my Laptop I can now choose the energy savings! If I turn Energy Savings off I got an extra bump on speed! I can assure you that from 15.8 to 15.9 and energy savings off I can have up to 15-20% more speed! (Tomb Raider Anniversary + Test Drive Unlimited). I still can´t run Assassins Creed...


----------



## DavidC1 (Apr 20, 2008)

15.9 driver is coming out by end of this month/early next month and is a minimum required driver for their next generation GM45/G45 chipset with GMA X4500 IGP. 15.9 driver is also DX10 driver, but too bad G965 won't support DX10. GM965 and G35 users will get DX10 support though.

The latest driver is not what yesh1683 posted for XP. The latest driver for XP is 14.33.1. 14.32.4 is the latest driver for 945 chipsets.


----------



## mmick (Apr 20, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> 15.9 driver is coming out by end of this month/early next month and is a minimum required driver for their next generation GM45/G45 chipset with GMA X4500 IGP. 15.9 driver is also DX10 driver, but too bad G965 won't support DX10. GM965 and G35 users will get DX10 support though.


 
This beta version (I´m running it) does not seem to support DX10 (GM965) but it does support Shaders v3.0, at least when I set them on Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (High Settings) it runs very well!

I tried the default setting of my GM965 15.8 (with no option to change energy savings) and the 15.9 with energy savings off and I would say that it was about 25% fast on PES 2008 and 15-20% fast from 15.9 with default energy savings vs. 15.9 energy savings off  

These drivers + GM965 are getting better


----------



## WH87 (Apr 20, 2008)

mmick said:


> This beta version (I´m running it) does not seem to support DX10 (GM965) but it does support Shaders v3.0, at least when I set them on Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (High Settings) it runs very well!
> 
> I tried the default setting of my GM965 15.8 (with no option to change energy savings) and the 15.9 with energy savings off and I would say that it was about 25% fast on PES 2008 and 15-20% fast from 15.9 with default energy savings vs. 15.9 energy savings off
> 
> These drivers + GM965 are getting better



how do you determine if it supports dx 10 or not ? after installing the beta, i went to dxdiag, and what was previously 9ex became now 10 (ddi). have not tested any games though


----------



## mmick (Apr 21, 2008)

WH87 said:


> how do you determine if it supports dx 10 or not ? after installing the beta, i went to dxdiag, and what was previously 9ex became now 10 (ddi). have not tested any games though


 
When I try to run DX10 games they don´t work, only on DX9 mode. Now shaders 3.0 seem to run better.


----------



## WH87 (Apr 21, 2008)

true, it still wont run lost demo, and still no improvement with virtua tennis either. still plays with low fps.


----------



## mmick (Apr 21, 2008)

WH87 said:


> true, it still wont run lost demo, and still no improvement with virtua tennis either. still plays with low fps.


 
Well in the end you can expect up to 50% on fps increase (if so much) but nevertheless you can play most 2007 games at 640 or 800x600 LOW at decent fps. In two years we´ll have another PC with another graphics and until then *we hope* intel optimizes their drivers to use X3x00 chips at their maximum.


----------



## WH87 (Apr 21, 2008)

what i hope for is that we get such drivers b4 these games get too old (especially if its a multiplayer game, since the online mode wont be as active, in a year or so)


----------



## yesh1683 (Apr 21, 2008)

WH87 said:


> true, it still wont run lost demo, and still no improvement with virtua tennis either. still plays with low fps.



*LOST game is playable 
I tried Full Game it plays Smoothly @ 640 @ low the game still looks good at low settings
*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2008)

Quick question Yesh.My friend will be opting for a Compaq laptop which has an X3100 onboard based on Intel 965 chipset.Will the drivers that you have updated out here be compatible with it? What performance can we except with this mobile version of X3100?


----------



## WH87 (Apr 21, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *LOST game is playable
> I tried Full Game it plays Smoothly @ 640 @ low the game still looks good at low settings
> *


i meant the dx10 version of the demo, not the dx9..


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 21, 2008)

which is better?
beta or the stable version drivers?

--------------
*BIOS Update for dg965WH motherboard*

BIOS Update 1729 [MQ96510J.86A]  (1165KB)


----------



## DavidC1 (Apr 21, 2008)

> This beta version (I´m running it) does not seem to support DX10 (GM965) but it does support Shaders v3.0, at least when I set them on Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (High Settings) it runs very well!
> 
> I tried the default setting of my GM965 15.8 (with no option to change energy savings) and the 15.9 with energy savings off and I would say that it was about 25% fast on PES 2008 and 15-20% fast from 15.9 with default energy savings vs. 15.9 energy savings off
> 
> These drivers + GM965 are getting better


 
1. These are DX10 drivers. These are the MINIMUM required driver for the GM45/G45 chipsets. You may just want to take a look at that German site. They ran Crysis and Call of Juarez(albeit at low settings): *www.computerbase.de/news/treiber/g...l/intel_erster_directx-10-treiber_gma-grafik/. Also look here: *forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?p=1149309

2. Shader Model 3.0 has been supported since the 15.6 Vista and 14.31 XP drivers.


----------



## WH87 (Apr 21, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> 1. These are DX10 drivers. These are the MINIMUM required driver for the GM45/G45 chipsets. You may just want to take a look at that German site. They ran Crysis and Call of Juarez(albeit at low settings): *www.computerbase.de/news/treiber/g...l/intel_erster_directx-10-treiber_gma-grafik/. Also look here: *forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?p=1149309
> 
> 2. Shader Model 3.0 has been supported since the 15.6 Vista and 14.31 XP drivers.



thats the same link given above for the same beta version. i did download and install, and when trying to run lost dx 10 demo, it gives me an error about night finding d2dx19_33.dll

-------------------------
ahh i found out why... it seems that the directx10 installing with vista has a few files missing that are needed by some games. these files are supposingly installable from the game's cd, but since the demo is no cd, it didnt have dx to install, so i installed latest dx from ms's page, and now lost works, although it was more or less unplayable(3-4 fps) (maybe cuz resolution doesnt go below 1200x in the demo.)


----------



## yesh1683 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Good News now
Just Now Checked RAINBOW SIX VEGAS 2 
Played fine but only at low @ 640
With weired problems explained below

In XP 

with OLD drivers the game has lots of graphical errors,, with latest drivers posted on 1st page (though itz not latest by driver version, itz an Production version and WHQL drivers) there was no error in graphics, it played well at around 14 FPS at 640 at low
But very weired, the game runs smooth  while we walk and we shoot but if enemies gun is shot at us the game begins to lag a lot at times it stopped responding and restarted. (the reason may b, if we receive the enemy 's bullets the game  becomes motion blur, even though i disabled motion blur)

In VISTA

with latest drivers posted on 1st page and also with beta drivers both have same effect

In vista the game plays well at 640 at low at around 10 FPS
But very minor graphics error still very much playable

So itz better to play in vista 
But if any body got the game plz check once again in XP it might b problem with my XP I have format that as i installed it way back wen i bought my PC

These are the screen shots i took while playing in VISTA



*img239.imagevenue.com/loc363/th_71034_R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-20_15-32-31-67_122_363lo.jpg*img121.imagevenue.com/loc904/th_71037_R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-20_15-32-52-38_122_904lo.jpg*img202.imagevenue.com/loc83/th_71044_R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-20_15-34-25-70_122_83lo.jpg*img152.imagevenue.com/loc980/th_71046_R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-20_15-36-14-61_122_980lo.jpg
*img22.imagevenue.com/loc1113/th_71057_R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-21_12-19-58-84_122_1113lo.jpg*img132.imagevenue.com/loc860/th_71062_R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-21_12-22-10-05_122_860lo.jpg*img164.imagevenue.com/loc1011/th_71068_R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-21_12-45-27-79_122_1011lo.jpg
*img210.imagevenue.com/loc561/th_71078_R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-21_13-05-56-30_122_561lo.jpg*img24.imagevenue.com/loc705/th_71080_R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-21_13-08-05-71_122_705lo.jpg*img132.imagevenue.com/loc618/th_71085_R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-21_14-52-01-45_122_618lo.jpg


*



s18000rpm said:


> which is better?
> beta or the stable version drivers?
> 
> --------------
> ...



*I think beta drivers are better because u get lot of new features in graphics property
U can change the video settings and all with beta drivers
*



allwyndlima said:


> Quick question Yesh.My friend will be opting for a Compaq laptop which has an X3100 onboard based on Intel 965 chipset.Will the drivers that you have updated out here be compatible with it? What performance can we except with this mobile version of X3100?



*It is compatible with x3100
Both might perform same
But not sure as i dont have any laptop
*


----------



## WH87 (Apr 21, 2008)

yesh, shouldnt u change the status of the lost 10dx demo ? or does it still not work for you ? (all i needed to do is update directx after updating to the beta drivers) and although 2-4 fps aint playable, it still is better than not running at all.


----------



## mmick (Apr 21, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> Shader Model 3.0 has been supported since the 15.6 Vista and 14.31 XP drivers.


 
Sure, but nevertheless it didn´t work well (at least on my PC with Vista)


----------



## DavidC1 (Apr 22, 2008)

> Sure, but nevertheless it didn´t work well (at least on my PC with Vista)


 
Doesn't mean it didn't have support. I didn't have problems with my XP based system, and some games in Vista didn't either. Games that require SM3.0 like Bioshock ran with those drivers(for the first time ever!).



> Quick question Yesh.My friend will be opting for a Compaq laptop which has an X3100 onboard based on Intel 965 chipset.Will the drivers that you have updated out here be compatible with it? What performance can we except with this mobile version of X3100?


 
You are a bit confused here. The X3100 is the mobile version and X3000/X3500 is the desktop version. Here are the key differences:
X3000/X3500=667MHz core, up to DDR2-800 dual channel
X3100=400/533MHz core depending on version(GL960=400MHz, GM965=500MHz), and up to DDR2-667 dual channel

The desktop X3000(G965) is 30-40% faster than the mobile GM965 and 50-60% faster than the GL960.

What I strongly suggest is tell your friend to wait for next gen Centrino code-name Montevina. It'll come summer this year(June/July) and the GM45/GM47 will feature GMA X4500. This will be 1.7-2.0x faster than GM965 depending on version.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for your reply David.BTW I do know that X3100 is the video controller for mobile version if Intel 965 chipsets & X3000 is the desktop version.If you failed to notice I own a DG965RY myself. 

Anyway my friend is not too much into gaming but he games ocassionally with standard games like FIFA 2008 & so on which I don't think require heavy shader crunching power.Apart from that it would just be for casual use.Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## yesh1683 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Today tested The CLUB demo 

The game runs very smooth infact the smoothest gameplay on G965

I played at 800x600 medium to High settings (the settings is shown in screenshots)
It runs at 30 FPS without any lag

Here are some screen shots



*img202.imagevenue.com/loc41/th_62924_TheClub_2008-04-21_14-32-47-51_122_41lo.jpg*img204.imagevenue.com/loc521/th_62924_TheClub_2008-04-21_14-34-42-93_122_521lo.jpg*img213.imagevenue.com/loc511/th_62925_TheClub_2008-04-21_14-34-50-23_122_511lo.jpg*img187.imagevenue.com/loc68/th_62927_TheClub_2008-04-21_14-35-51-37_122_68lo.jpg
*img11.imagevenue.com/loc635/th_62934_TheClub_2008-04-21_14-36-03-15_122_635lo.jpg*img182.imagevenue.com/loc475/th_62940_TheClub_2008-04-21_14-36-17-95_122_475lo.jpg*img230.imagevenue.com/loc8/th_62941_TheClub_2008-04-21_14-36-30-48_122_8lo.jpg
*img172.imagevenue.com/loc804/th_62942_TheClub_2008-04-21_14-37-45-34_122_804lo.jpg*img145.imagevenue.com/loc995/th_62943_TheClub_2008-04-21_14-38-25-29_122_995lo.jpg*img169.imagevenue.com/loc723/th_62949_TheClub_2008-04-21_14-38-34-04_122_723lo.jpg




*


----------



## DavidC1 (Apr 23, 2008)

> Anyway my friend is not too much into gaming but he games ocassionally with standard games like FIFA 2008 & so on which I don't think require *heavy shader crunching power.*Apart from that it would just be for casual use.Thanks again for your reply.


 
This is the problem with the X3100. The architecture is optimized for heavy shader environments. Civ 4 demo on default settings gets 15-20 fps in the beginning for my desktop X3000. Remember this is their first generation of the new architecture. 

Because the notebook version has less bandwidth and core clock, some old games ran pretty slow. I've heard  NFSU1 got 20 fps on the lowest settings. Perhaps he was using the GL960, but even on the GM965 it'll increase to maybe 30 fps or so.

It'll be wise to wait if he can.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 23, 2008)

^Crap! If a game like FIFA delivers poor performance on it then god help that chipset.He can't wait much because this has to be an instant purchase.The laptop would mainly be used by his sister who is into basic stuff & he would use it ocassionally for medium gaming.

@Yesh: The Club screenies really looks good.Dam I really underestimated our X3000 onboard.


----------



## mmick (Apr 24, 2008)

Drivers are very cool but one of the ways to increase graphics speed always was overclocking since early days of 3D boards. I got up to 50% speed increase OC both GPU & MEM.

On my GM965 (X3100) + C2D T7100 I don´t know how to overclock it and even a chipset can be OC aswell as the C2D. It doesn´t matter if it´s 5, 10 or 15%...it´s a speed increase and may well make the difference between unplayable and playable.

So...*does anyone knows any way to overclock most C2D + RAM + GM965?* Every single OC is good as:
- GM965 uses lots of CPU aswell
- GM965 OC also processes faster
- if RAM is faster it can feed both CPU and GPU faster
- if the bus is faster, everything benefits


----------



## DavidC1 (Apr 25, 2008)

> - GM965 uses lots of CPU aswell
> - GM965 OC also processes faster
> - if RAM is faster it can feed both CPU and GPU faster
> - if the bus is faster, everything benefits


 
Hmm, there probably is a way to overclock, but I doubt it'll be easy.

GM965 only uses a lot of CPU when doing software rendering, more recent games will benefit a lot from hardware rendering so CPU will barely help here. The RAM and GPU overclocking will benefit the most. The IGP can access the RAM without having to go through the FSB so bus overclocking won't help that much either.


----------



## mmick (Apr 26, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> The IGP can access the RAM without having to go through the FSB so bus overclocking won't help that much either.


 
IGP do not have channels of their own. They depend on the bus/mem speed


----------



## DavidC1 (Apr 26, 2008)

> IGP do not have channels of their own. They depend on the bus/mem speed


You are misunderstanding things here. Look at my simple drawing.

               *img134.imageshack.us/img134/2493/basicor2.th.png

Older generation IGPs needed to go through FSB in order to access the memory. It no longer does. 
*Why do you think Intel has a 8.4GB/s(1066MHz 64-bit) bus but using 12.8GB/s(Dual Channel DDR2-800) memory??*

That's because the IGP can DIRECTLY access the memory by bypassing the FSB. Intel has a name for it, called Direct Memory Access or DMA. DMA has been existing for quite a long time now.

So FSB ONLY benefits the CPU. *Because its not sharing FSB bandwidth but sharing memory bandwidth.* Excess memory bandwidth is used by the IGP and IGP only.


----------



## mmick (Apr 27, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> *Why do you think Intel has a 8.4GB/s(1066MHz 64-bit) bus but using 12.8GB/s(Dual Channel DDR2-800) memory??*
> 
> That's because the IGP can DIRECTLY access the memory by bypassing the FSB.
> 
> So FSB ONLY benefits the CPU. *Because its not sharing FSB bandwidth but sharing memory bandwidth.* Excess memory bandwidth is used by the IGP and IGP only.


 
That is unreal:

- *RAM work at 667MHz @ 64-bit máx (if I´m not mistaken) in laptops*
- *C2D bus work at 667/800MHz* also which should be enough to flood the RAM with data
- Though FSB is not for the IGP, generally RAM frequency (and CPU) is set according to the FSB or PCI on most OC programs for laptop. *Even if IGP uses a separate channel or scheme it depends on how fast RAM works!* GPUs need hugh amounts of data between GPU <-> MEM and if the CPU is taking a lot of part of the physical data channels of the RAM, *even if a second path is completely free, RAM cannot handle more than it´s dual channel 667MHz @ 64-bit (laptops).*

Low-end graphics have generally dedicated RAM 600-800MHz @64-bit just for the GPU.

In the end it all depends on RAM speed (to feed the CPU + IGP) and CPU itself to handle some of the software rendering/code.

Down to the business: *any software???*


----------



## CircusFreak (Apr 28, 2008)

OK , now i'm pissed , you guys showed me that i could play Gears of war on low
so now i have the game and when i play its laggy and i get REALLY bad graphics , i cant even make a room out of al the f*cked up graphics , please help whats wrong with my pc?
i have Vista and the video card driver is 15.8.2


----------



## DavidC1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> That is unreal:
> 
> - *RAM work at 667MHz @ 64-bit máx (if I´m not mistaken) in laptops*
> - *C2D bus work at 667/800MHz* also which should be enough to flood the RAM with data
> - Though FSB is not for the IGP, generally RAM frequency (and CPU) is set according to the FSB or PCI on most OC programs for laptop. *Even if IGP uses a separate channel or scheme it depends on how fast RAM works!* GPUs need hugh amounts of data between GPU <-> MEM and if the CPU is taking a lot of part of the physical data channels of the RAM, *even if a second path is completely free, RAM cannot handle more than it´s dual channel 667MHz @ 64-bit (laptops).*


 
1. In laptops, RAM works at 667MHz Dual Channel, which is 128-bit, or nearly double the 800MHz 64-bit FSB, unless your manufacturer is cheap and puts single channel. And, due to DMA, IGP is sharing the 667MHz 128-bit connection not the 800MHz 64-bit connection called FSB. You OC FSB only CPU part of the performance will matter. Go try it. X3000 gets 10% increase by having 20% faster memory. See what 20% increase in FSB overclocking(keeping CPU/IGP/RAM at same clock) will do for your 3D performance.

Ok look, *FSB alone* doesn't matter for IGP. Whether your hardware will stand having everything overclocked(CPU/memory/IGP/MCH) is dependent on the quality of your hardware. 

Having only FSB overclocked will only benefit your CPU. You might get negligible performance increases like 1%, but nothing like if you only overclocked your RAM. Having a faster FSB just means that the path from CPU to MCH has gone greater, but the IGP is still getting the same bandwidth due to having same non overclocked memory through DMA interface.

The CPU is likely under-utilizing the FSB running games since its only doing non-bandwidth intensive operations like integer operations(AI/talking to driver/physics), and rest of the bandwidth is likely used up by the IGP.


> By *CircusFreak*
> i have Vista and the video card driver is 15.8.2



The newer drivers have image quality problems in UT3 based games. Run on older ones like 15.7 and you won't have image quality problems. For performance, don't really expect your hardware to do better than this.


----------



## ika.dips (Apr 29, 2008)

Is gaming ur only passion…??? Wanna be a millionaire…??? It’s the latest revolution in the gaming world… n its called vixture


----------



## CircusFreak (Apr 29, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> 1. In laptops, RAM works at 667MHz Dual Channel, which is 128-bit, or nearly double the 800MHz 64-bit FSB, unless your manufacturer is cheap and puts single channel. And, due to DMA, IGP is sharing the 667MHz 128-bit connection not the 800MHz 64-bit connection called FSB. You OC FSB only CPU part of the performance will matter. Go try it. X3000 gets 10% increase by having 20% faster memory. See what 20% increase in FSB overclocking(keeping CPU/IGP/RAM at same clock) will do for your 3D performance.
> 
> Ok look, *FSB alone* doesn't matter for IGP. Whether your hardware will stand having everything overclocked(CPU/memory/IGP/MCH) is dependent on the quality of your hardware.
> 
> ...




So this will acually let me be able to play it??? because its not that i have a little image problem like a little disfigure...its really that i cant see anything..
its just some gray squares and everything...so older driver will fix this?


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2008)

k so u all like posting in gamerz section ? huh

and wats up wit vixture ?


----------



## CircusFreak (Apr 30, 2008)

is it possible to replace the video card i have now with another one , even with the fact that i'm using a laptop?


----------



## DavidC1 (Apr 30, 2008)

> So this will acually let me be able to play it??? because its not that i have a little image problem like a little disfigure...its really that i cant see anything..
> its just some gray squares and everything...so older driver will fix this?


 
Yes, I know because I have tried the latest XP driver which had the same problem. I think some base code is shared with XP and Vista.


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 30, 2008)

Can anybody tell me how well Painkiller and its expansions (BOOH and Overdose) work on G965, 2 gigs of RAM and C2Duo 2 GHz?

GA


----------



## pk_chester (Apr 30, 2008)

I Think Either He is a lier or Either he wrote this at 2 in night!
Cause damn  man if my brother cant play Crysis with 6600GT 128MB GPU on low than how can you play it with an integrated one? See integrated Graphics Card take your system's memory and use it as their own  frame buffer and at  last give  you  some bad performance! It cant be true man!


----------



## CircusFreak (Apr 30, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> Yes, I know because I have tried the latest XP driver which had the same problem. I think some base code is shared with XP and Vista.



i have just installed the 15.7 driver version and still i get really bad to almost NO graphics on Gears of War is doesnt change a thing..there's just REALLY BAD texture..
pls help man i'm all out of ideas on how to fix it

would it be possible to put another video card in my laptop ?together with my integrated one??


----------



## yesh1683 (May 1, 2008)

GameAddict said:


> Can anybody tell me how well Painkiller and its expansions (BOOH and Overdose) work on G965, 2 gigs of RAM and C2Duo 2 GHz?
> 
> GA



*Painkiller & BOOH plays very well everything set to high at 1024x768 no graphical errors

But overdose has some minor graphical error it would show only half gun and also some objects are shown in white colour but still playable i played that wen it was released and with old drivers (havent tested with new Drivers)
*



pk_chester said:


> I Think Either He is a lier or Either he wrote this at 2 in night!
> Cause damn  man if my brother cant play Crysis with 6600GT 128MB GPU on low than how can you play it with an integrated one? See integrated Graphics Card take your system's memory and use it as their own  frame buffer and at  last give  you  some bad performance! It cant be true man!



*My friend has played crysis on 6600 non GT and completed the game 
he played at 800 with low settings
even nvidia 6150 onboard plays crysis with low settings but at low FPS

on x3000 it plays around 10 FPS at low settings the screenshots are posted in 11th page 
*


----------



## DavidC1 (May 1, 2008)

> i have just installed the 15.7 driver version and still i get really bad to almost NO graphics on Gears of War is doesnt change a thing..there's just REALLY BAD texture..


Hmm, try uninstalling the driver then reinstalling the driver.

DX10 Intel driver is out!!

*downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_re...32-bit+version&lang=eng&strOSs=156&submit=Go!


----------



## yesh1683 (May 1, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> Hmm, try uninstalling the driver then reinstalling the driver.
> 
> DX10 Intel driver is out!!
> 
> *downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_re...32-bit+version&lang=eng&strOSs=156&submit=Go!



*Thank david for the link
Updated first page with new links

Now Guitar Hero 3* game is playable according to release notes haven't tested though*


----------



## pk_chester (May 1, 2008)

hey sorry yesh1683!
it really plays well for my bro on that 6600GT maybe I wrote it at 2 in the night!


----------



## GameAddict (May 2, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Painkiller & BOOH plays very well everything set to high at 1024x768 no graphical errors
> 
> But overdose has some minor graphical error it would show only half gun and also some objects are shown in white colour but still playable i played that wen it was released and with old drivers (havent tested with new Drivers)
> *



Thanks!


----------



## INS-ANI (May 5, 2008)

hello guys, i own an insiron 1420, with T5450,1.66GHZ and 667FSB. aditional 2 GB RAM.
have intel 965 chipset.Please suggest some high graphics game i can run.
can my system run crysis,prostreet,COD?


----------



## DavidC1 (May 6, 2008)

> can my system run crysis,prostreet,COD?


Please, Crysis?? Forget about it. You can get 5-7 fps average with 800x600 everything low IF you have 2.4GHz Core 2 Duo desktop with G965. On your laptop with slower CPU and GPU, you'll average 3-4. Granted, even the fastest graphics cards don't run it amazingly well. 

Call of Duty=1st one yes, 2nd one mostly on low settings, 4th one, probably not

Prostreet=I heard you can play with low settings but enabling smoke may cause a problem, so don't enable it .


----------



## GameAddict (May 6, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> Call of Duty=1st one yes, 2nd one mostly on low settings, 4th one, probably not



Probably not true. Check the previous thread postings and users have reported to have run CoD 4 quite well.

GA


----------



## pk_chester (May 6, 2008)

COD4 is not Crysis's small brother! IMO it does not require much power to run it on all low settings! My friend plays it with a 6150SE on all low settings at 800*600 with 25+ FPS average!!


----------



## DavidC1 (May 7, 2008)

> Probably not true. Check the previous thread postings and users have reported to have run CoD 4 quite well.
> 
> GA


 
It can, but it has compatibility issues. I heard its big enough not worth playing, which isn't too much different from really slow.


----------



## GameAddict (May 7, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> It can, but it has compatibility issues. I heard its big enough not worth playing, which isn't too much different from really slow.



What type of compatibility issues? The first post of this thread says "Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Demo [@800 with mid to high with some eye candy on]".

I do not get the second statement..."big enough...". It's reviewed to be a bit short. How is the length of game related to play-worthiness and being slow or fast (which depends on the system one has)?

GA


----------



## sandman92 (May 8, 2008)

any good news for XP users


----------



## DavidC1 (May 8, 2008)

> What type of compatibility issues? The first post of this thread says "Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Demo [@800 with mid to high with some eye candy on]".


 
Well, it will pop DX related windows when you try to play. I guess it'll be playable in safe mode, but higher settings and resolutions greater than 800x600 will crash it. Otherwise its ok I guess.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 8, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> Well, it will pop DX related windows when you try to play. I guess it'll be playable in safe mode, but higher settings and resolutions greater than 800x600 will crash it. Otherwise its ok I guess.


on XP, yes it gives that "DX error", but on vista it runs at 15-20fps @800 resln. (on my pc - c2d e4500, 1 GB 800Mhz RAM, 965wh)


----------



## DavidC1 (May 10, 2008)

> on XP, yes it gives that "DX error", but on vista it runs at 15-20fps @800 resln. (on my pc - c2d e4500, 1 GB 800Mhz RAM, 965wh)


 
Oh yea, right.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 12, 2008)

^you dont b'live me?
obviously the gfx settings are set to low. all of them.

i'll upload a video with fps when i get back to home.


----------



## nothingbutair9 (May 12, 2008)

Hi I have a asus F9E laptop T5450 with GM965 GMAx3100 embedded graphics card with 256 shared memory and 2 GB ram. (running XP)

however it was very slow on playing Company of heroes, very lagging like 6fps with lowest settings.

I tried the new driver but still it doesnt improve, is this card really that bad?

I also notice in the graphics propertise it saids it only uses 28MB instead of the 256MB available memory. Is there a way to increase it to use MAX 256 always? There are no settings in BIOS...

Jon


----------



## DavidC1 (May 13, 2008)

> ^you dont b'live me?
> obviously the gfx settings are set to low. all of them.
> 
> i'll upload a video with fps when i get back to home.


 
Do you not understand why I wrote

"Oh yea, right"

rather than

"Yea right"

??

nothingbutair9:

It's not THAT bad. Try uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling it. Anyways, the usage of the RAM is dynamic and you can't change the algorithm. What you can do is make it fixed, so a fixed amount of memory is allocated. You can set that on BIOS, but it depends on the system whether that's even possible.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Good news for Intel G965 *sers who *se integrated graphi*s*

[Q*OTE=David*1;827206]Do yo* not *nderstand why I wrote

"Oh yea, right"

rather than

"Yea right"

??

[/Q*OTE]
sorry, i tho*ght the "rather" one

never sho*ld one post when goin over 3 beers

---------------


what happened to digit?


----------



## DavidC1 (May 14, 2008)

> sorry, i tho*ght the "rather" one


 
I am saying I wasn't being sarcastic .


----------



## yesh1683 (May 17, 2008)

*Good news again today downloaded GRID demo *
*according to me this game is the best looking racing game on PC*

*On XP it plays but cars look white colour*

*On vista it plays very well no graphical error only some minor lines on cars but itz negligable *
*Played at 640 al settings low gave around 15 FPS*
*@ 800 with mid settings it gives around 10 FPS*

*But the game is very hard I am not able to control the car if i turn little it turns a lot  and goves zigzag i am not able to turn an single corner in right way*

*Here are the screenshots of GRID played on VISTA*


*img145.imagevenue.com/loc991/th_22286_GRID_2008-05-17_16-15-22-79_122_991lo.jpg*img243.imagevenue.com/loc479/th_22292_GRID_2008-05-17_16-15-49-07_122_479lo.jpg*img199.imagevenue.com/loc131/th_22294_GRID_2008-05-17_16-16-12-61_122_131lo.jpg*img16.imagevenue.com/loc1094/th_22306_GRID_2008-05-17_16-16-50-59_122_1094lo.jpg
*img137.imagevenue.com/loc627/th_22312_GRID_2008-05-17_16-17-09-62_122_627lo.jpg*img14.imagevenue.com/loc974/th_22313_GRID_2008-05-17_16-17-30-87_122_974lo.jpg*img194.imagevenue.com/loc540/th_22324_GRID_2008-05-17_16-17-53-37_122_540lo.jpg
*img202.imagevenue.com/loc247/th_22330_GRID_2008-05-17_16-17-58-12_122_247lo.jpg*img239.imagevenue.com/loc588/th_22335_GRID_2008-05-17_16-17-58-88_122_588lo.jpg*img216.imagevenue.com/loc428/th_22336_GRID_2008-05-17_16-18-00-24_122_428lo.jpg


----------



## sameer.pur (May 17, 2008)

Good screenshots.........
I'd like to play this.......


----------



## s18000rpm (May 17, 2008)

@yesh1683, cool pics. this game will surely rock on that laptop

most probably codies are still tinckering with the car physics , as this is just a demo.

btw try cock-pit camera, see how much fps drops.


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2008)

with 10fps the cars will be twitchy by default


----------



## yesh1683 (May 21, 2008)

*Downloaded S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky E3 Leaked demo
The game started with 1024 and all settings high and played at LOW FPS
I changed the settings and now the game is crashing

The problem is with that buggy Demo 

*


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

The game runs fine and smooth after editing user.ltx manually to turn off some graphics effects.

OMG guess I will play it on X3000 if the final version will be a more optimized one.


----------



## prashu162 (Jun 3, 2008)

*DG965RY with Nvidia 8800GT DDR3 graphics card*

Can anybody plzz tell 'Is Nvidia 8800GT DDR3 graphics card compatible with Intel DG965RY motherboard??' because i am thinking of getting one 

Waiting for ur replies guys


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: DG965RY with Nvidia 8800GT DDR3 graphics card*



prashu162 said:


> Can anybody plzz tell 'Is Nvidia 8800GT DDR3 graphics card compatible with Intel DG965RY motherboard??' because i am thinking of getting one
> 
> Waiting for ur replies guys



*Off course itz compatible
8800GT supports PCI express 2.0
but DG965RY does not come with PCI express 2.0
but still it works as 1.0 *


----------



## prashu162 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank u for ur reply dude but i want to know will it effect the performance anyway because DG965RY has PCI 1.0 

Also will XFX GeForce 9600GT 512MB DDR3 Graphic Card work on DG965RY Board


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 8, 2008)

prashu162 said:


> Thank u for ur reply dude but i want to know will it effect the performance anyway because DG965RY has PCI 1.0
> 
> Also will XFX GeForce 9600GT 512MB DDR3 Graphic Card work on DG965RY Board



*Performance wise I dont know

U can install every PCI express card
Even 9800GX2

But only thing is U must have Good Power Supply*

*





New Vista Drivers Released [Production Version]

****Windows Vista 32 Bit***

 ***Windows Vista 64 Bit***

*




New XP drivers 

**Windows XP 32 Bit**

**Windows XP 64 Bit** 

Following Issues resolved

Guitar Hero 3* game crashes while trying to launch.
Call Of Duty 4* game stops responding while loading.
*
So now Call of Duty 4 can be played on XP also


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all,
        i m Unable to run Call of Duty 2.(Direct X 9.0c error). 
        my system confi:
                                MB: DG965RY
                                Pro: pentium d 3.4 (Dual Core)                         
                                Ram : 1 gb(667)


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *
> 
> New XP Drivers Released [Production Version]
> 
> *


thnx


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Downloaded Devil May Cry 4 Demo

Plays equally well on Both XP and Vista

I played at 640x480 everything low and it returned around 25 FPS 

But wen he is running in outdoors FPS drops but still very much playable 
in the boss bottle it returned 30 FPS consistently most of the time

I benchmarked the game with in built benchmark provided in games the results are listed below
SCENE 1: Avg 25.86 FPS
**SCENE 2: **Avg 22.88 **FPS*
*SCENE 3: **Avg 31.27** FPS*
*SCENE 4: **Avg 17.71 **FPS

Here is the screen shot of the benchmarked results
*www.flickcabin.com/sessions/da39a3ee5e6b4b0d3255bfef95601890afd80709/DevilMayCry4_Trial_DX9 2008-06-09 14-25-45-75.jpg

Here are some of the game screens during benchmark

*img21.imagevenue.com/loc632/th_72956_DevilMayCry4_Trial_DX9_2008-06-09_14-17-43-80_122_632lo.jpg*img152.imagevenue.com/loc671/th_72960_DevilMayCry4_Trial_DX9_2008-06-09_14-17-52-30_122_671lo.jpg*img249.imagevenue.com/loc135/th_72965_DevilMayCry4_Trial_DX9_2008-06-09_14-18-03-95_122_135lo.jpg
*img176.imagevenue.com/loc338/th_72966_DevilMayCry4_Trial_DX9_2008-06-09_14-19-19-70_122_338lo.jpg*img21.imagevenue.com/loc746/th_72967_DevilMayCry4_Trial_DX9_2008-06-09_14-19-34-95_122_746lo.jpg*img209.imagevenue.com/loc70/th_72972_DevilMayCry4_Trial_DX9_2008-06-09_14-20-33-71_122_70lo.jpg
*img108.imagevenue.com/loc939/th_72973_DevilMayCry4_Trial_DX9_2008-06-09_14-21-19-13_122_939lo.jpg*img16.imagevenue.com/loc714/th_72974_DevilMayCry4_Trial_DX9_2008-06-09_14-22-12-72_122_714lo.jpg*img248.imagevenue.com/loc234/th_72979_DevilMayCry4_Trial_DX9_2008-06-09_14-23-47-70_122_234lo.jpg
*img225.imagevenue.com/loc568/th_72980_DevilMayCry4_Trial_DX9_2008-06-09_14-24-42-06_122_568lo.jpg


*


----------



## prakash.gourav (Jun 10, 2008)

yar what about g945 ???
if i want to upgrade to 965 in exchange of 945 , how much will it cost??


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 11, 2008)

prakash.gourav said:


> yar what about g945 ???
> if i want to upgrade to 965 in exchange of 945 , how much will it cost??



*Dont exchange motherboard for motherboard just for gaming

as G945 has PCI express slot better u buy Graphics card 

at below 6K u get 8600GT 
or buy 9600GT at 9K


*


----------



## prashu162 (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks for ur info dude i will look after it


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Tested today
IRON MAN

not playable in both VISTA and XP
Nothing happens if i double click

Itz a crap game anyway so not intrested
*


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2008)

ZOMG...iron man is some high density solid crap


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 15, 2008)

well... i have dg965ry motherboard but the latest drivers arent getin installed .......... an error comes and i have no option but to format the comp or use system restore but i have the 2nd latest graphic drivers (dont know the ver no.) but the driver is just before the one u posted ( well ull fnd difficulty in reading but understand) and cant play crysis or witcher or bioshock plzzzz advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



And also CAN U plzzz see if ASSASSINS CREED works on 965... well i tried it but only the starting video shows up and the game shuts... plzzz advice

well my pc config is --------------------
Intel DG965RY motherboard(wid inbuilt 250mb graphic memory)
intel core 2 duo 2.2ghz 
1gb ddr2 ram (kingston)


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 15, 2008)

¦Rage--o×¦ said:


> well... i have dg965ry motherboard but the latest drivers arent getin installed .......... an error comes and i have no option but to format the comp or use system restore but i have the 2nd latest graphic drivers (dont know the ver no.) but the driver is just before the one u posted ( well ull fnd difficulty in reading but understand) and cant play crysis or witcher or bioshock plzzzz advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And also CAN U plzzz see if ASSASSINS CREED works on 965... well i tried it but only the starting video shows up and the game shuts... plzzz advice
> 
> ...



*U can play CRISIS & witcher with those drivers
Bioshock is playable but it stucks at 2nd checkpoint while playing demo 

Assassins Creed is not playable it demands high system 
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 15, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Performance wise I dont know
> 
> U can install every PCI express card
> Even 9800GX2
> ...


do we have to update the vista drivers?

coz, right now, i'm usin 15.9 ver. & prod. ver. is 15.8.2


----------



## DavidC1 (Jun 16, 2008)

> tell me somethiong about prod version
> i am using 15.9 and 14.34 driver version
> tell me when will intel launch driver which support all hardwere features



The 15.9 driver supports DX10/SM4.0/OpenGL1.5. 14.34 supports DX9/SM3.0/OpenGL 1.5. 14.34 is for XP anyway so DX10 won't be supported. Other than not supporting OpenGL 2.0 yet, it does support everything in hardware. I don't know where some people are getting the idea that the hardware is not supported by the drivers.


----------



## prashu162 (Jun 17, 2008)

i am able to play Test Drive Unlimited without any problems


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 18, 2008)

*^^ Buddy thats not allowed here

Post reported*

*I also Tested Incredible hulk runs very smooth even at 1024 resolution

But at first check point (boss battle) the game crashes and shows error message I played on XP havent tested on Vista thaugh as my vista is corrupted so have to reinstall vista and will check
*


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jun 18, 2008)

i am not able to run el matador and brain lara 07
plz help me


----------



## mikeon (Jun 18, 2008)

hey I just got a new compaq laptop with GMA x3100, core 2 duo 1.83,2 gb ram... I checked the intel site for game playability for GTA san andreas, they recommend 1600x1200 at high settings draw distance max... i tried the same settings except that my laptop max is 1440x900 at high and the lag is terrible.... unplayable... the game works well at that resolution at low settings but even at 1024x768 at medium it still lags... is it really this bad or is it because im runnin vista? will xp make a difference ?


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^ask intel tech support 

They might listen to u


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

mikeon said:


> hey I just got a new compaq laptop with GMA x3100, core 2 duo 1.83,2 gb ram... I checked the intel site for game playability for GTA san andreas, they recommend 1600x1200 at high settings draw distance max... i tried the same settings except that my laptop max is 1440x900 at high and the lag is terrible.... unplayable... the game works well at that resolution at low settings but even at 1024x768 at medium it still lags... is it really this bad or is it because im runnin vista? will xp make a difference ?



try to play in 16bit.
i run gta sa at 1024x768x16, gfx. at full setting

my gma x3000 runs that game smoothly only in 16bit mode, any resln.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^yeah those patchy skies and textures 
reminds me of NFS 2


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jun 19, 2008)

am not able to run el matador and brain lara 07
plz help me


----------



## mikeon (Jun 19, 2008)

I also tried true crime new york but it lags at the lowest resolution too... even driver parallel lines keeps hanging in vista and is not smooth enough... Of all the games I've tried, this graphics chipset really let me down...


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jun 20, 2008)

mikeon said:


> I also tried true crime new york but it lags at the lowest resolution too... even driver parallel lines keeps hanging in vista and is not smooth enough... Of all the games I've tried, this graphics chipset really let me down...


am not able to run el matador and brain lara 07
plz help me


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jun 22, 2008)

today downloaded sbk 08 
runs very smoothly


----------



## sameer.pur (Jun 25, 2008)

@yesh1863

Both Iron Man & Incredible Hulk are working for me in XP.

Though I will install these new drivers today.
I was still playing with the previous version 6.14.10.4935..


----------



## nehal (Jun 28, 2008)

Guys..
Did anyone try using a AV cable & directing the video o/p to TV..how does it look like..


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Today tested FRONTLINES: Fuel Of War runs very well at 800x600 @ very low settings but game looks very well even at low but wen explotions happen the graphics gets corrupted

Here are some screenshots from the game

*img194.imagevenue.com/loc2/th_55972_1_122_2lo.jpg*img105.imagevenue.com/loc339/th_55978_1_315_122_339lo.jpg*img160.imagevenue.com/loc1061/th_55989_1_634_122_1061lo.jpg*img246.imagevenue.com/loc467/th_55997_1_559_122_467lo.jpg*img133.imagevenue.com/loc857/th_56001_1_678_122_857lo.jpg*img205.imagevenue.com/loc211/th_56003_1_786_122_211lo.jpg*img101.imagevenue.com/loc6/th_56005_1_798_122_6lo.jpg*img244.imagevenue.com/loc48/th_56293_1_9104_122_48lo.jpg*img153.imagevenue.com/loc677/th_56302_1_2126_122_677lo.jpg*img192.imagevenue.com/loc91/th_56308_1_3137_122_91lo.jpg*img133.imagevenue.com/loc870/th_56319_1_3146_122_870lo.jpg*img173.imagevenue.com/loc1199/th_56328_1_3175_122_1199lo.jpg*img220.imagevenue.com/loc29/th_56330_1_7180_122_29lo.jpg*img145.imagevenue.com/loc810/th_56331_1_5199_122_810lo.jpg




*



sameer.pur said:


> @yesh1863
> 
> Both Iron Man & Incredible Hulk are working for me in XP.
> 
> ...



*Incredible Hulk Runs very well

But I am still not able to run Ironman (I dont know wats wrong with my sytem)
*


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2008)

^^oh yeah, explosions are checkerboard, funny glitches...lolz


----------



## Torang (Jun 30, 2008)

*downloadmirror.intel.com/16168/eng/GFX_XP32_14.34.3.4957_PV_Intel.exe
is it new driver????!!!!!!


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jun 30, 2008)

assessins is playable on new drivers thanks


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 30, 2008)

hey installed the latest drivers (dg965ry) and when i play wow after 1 or 2 min the screen gets enlarged and when i minimize it graphic error cms.. plz help


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 30, 2008)

Torang said:


> *downloadmirror.intel.com/16168/eng/GFX_XP32_14.34.3.4957_PV_Intel.exe
> is it new driver????!!!!!!



*Ya itz a new version thanx man

but where u found it i searched the intel website and didnt find & ur link is from intel

*



dr.vikasburva said:


> assessins is playable on new drivers thanks



*R u sure man

Better i will check out myself soon
*


----------



## Torang (Jul 1, 2008)

OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Restart My Games Or Blue Screen:
Spiderman 3:Level=Scorpin    blue screen my game 
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2  =  Level 2 Restart my game
Lost Via Domus  =  Level ???  Low Frame Rate & Restart my game
software:error
Powerdvd 8.0=not run
my driver:14.34       &      14.34.3
my system : xp sp2
ram:1g  Buffalo
cpu: core2dou 6400
main:dg965wh_____graphic : gma x3000


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

^^u like it ?
please next time don't install non-WHQL certified drivers


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 1, 2008)

*The latest drivers has been improved a lot i think

Just hurriedly yesterday tested BIOSHOCK Demo which was earlier strucking or crashing at 2nd loadpoint but now the problem is solved i passed through that point 

will check Full game and post the screenshots soon
*



Torang said:


> OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Restart My Games Or Blue Screen:
> Spiderman 3:Level=Scorpin    blue screen my game
> Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2  =  Level 2 Restart my game
> ...



*Which OS are U using the XP drivers crashes some games 
But VISTA drivers wont crash any game and even plays smooth compared to XP

I am hoping they release same quality Drivers for XP also 
*

*With latest drivers the graphics error while explosion in  FRONTLINES Fuel Of War* *is solved*


----------



## koolguy1556 (Jul 1, 2008)

Today tested *World In Conflict* with Intel GMA X3000 driver 6.14.10.4957 and it works incredibly well.........I played it on 800x600 resolution with all setting at low.........Thanks guys...........This new driver is performing very well as i didn't been able to play the game on earlier drivers...............


----------



## Torang (Jul 2, 2008)

*downloadmirror.intel.com/16156/eng/MQ96510J.86A.1738.EB.EXE


Bios Update:1738
BIOS Version 1738
About This Release:
• June 17, 2008
• MQ96510J.86A.1738.2008.0617.0002
• VBIOS info:
Build Number: 1594 PC 14.34 02/14/2008 16:47:00.
• SATA RAID info:
Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.0.1002
• SATA AHCI info:
Version UPSD src 04-20-2007
• PXE Nahum info:
Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.50
• ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.
New Fixes/Features:
• Fixed Windows Vista* S3 Wake up issue with 4GB RAM and above.
• Enabled system to boot with greater than 8GB of memory.
• Fixed issue where hardware virtualization is not available
after S3 resume.
• Updated RAID Option ROM.
• Changed BIOS setup string "VT Technology" to "Intel(R) VT" under
Security Menu.
• Updated Video BIOS Build Number: 1594 PC 14.34 02/14/2008
16:47:00.
• Fixed incorrect memory size decrease message.
• Added ability for ITK to choose between black or white badge
background and the reporting of max logo resolution support.
• Added black and white background badges for 640x480, 800x600
and 1024x768.
• Added check for BIOS ID during BIOS recovery.
• Added support for duplicate BIOS ID.
• Updated VSCC table in flash descriptor based on ICH SPI Flash
Programming Guide.


only for

Intel® Desktop Board DG965MQ
Intel® Desktop Board DG965MS
Intel® Desktop Board DG965OT
Intel® Desktop Board DG965PZ
Intel® Desktop Board DG965SS
Intel® Desktop Board DG965WH
Intel® Desktop Board DQ963FX
Intel® Desktop Board DQ963GS


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 2, 2008)

@Torang

Bro.. how did you searched these BIOS..??
I searched on Intel Download Center, but couldn't find..
Can you give link to a readme file or something for it..
Wanna know for which mobos this bios is...


----------



## galakfryar (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all, my name is Adam and I just joined. I have been viewing this thread for a month now and it has really helped me alot on games for my laptop with intel gma x3100. I am having problems with warcraft 3 and frozen throne, it crashes after i go to campaign and custom game. I tried it with the xp's 14.34 and the new 14.34.3 but to no avail. Any help would be really appreaciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 2, 2008)

sameer.pur said:


> @Torang
> 
> Bro.. how did you searched these BIOS..??
> I searched on Intel Download Center, but couldn't find..
> ...


*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_De...OSs=164&OSFullName=Windows Vista* 32&lang=eng


readme
*downloadmirror.intel.com/16156/ENG/BIOS Update Readme.pdf


release notes
*downloadmirror.intel.com/16156/ENG/MQ_1738_ReleaseNotes.pdf


----------



## galakfryar (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi guys, I tried assassin's creed with patch 1.02 on intel gma x3100 with new drivers 14.34.3 and it still crashes after the intro. So *dr.vikasburva, how did u make assassin's creed work or can u post some screens if u have it. Thx
*


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jul 2, 2008)

the game was crashing previously but with new drivers i have completed training the fps was slow about 10frames i am using rip version from skullptura without patches 



2gb  dual core 1.6 xp sp2 160gb


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 2, 2008)

*An before and after screenshot from Frontlines which was showing graphical error while explosions

Before with old drivers
*inlinethumb43.webshots.com/42474/2162402460103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

With latest Drivers 14.34.3.4957
*inlinethumb30.webshots.com/11677/2291769450103661503S425x425Q85.jpg*

*
-
-
-
-
-Why did digit remove this thread from sticky??
-
-
-
-
*


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *
> -Why did digit remove this thread from sticky??
> *


yeah dropped from sticky  bad bad


----------



## Torang (Jul 3, 2008)

Medal Of Honor Airborne = video card not support
driver version : 14.34.3           Why!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????


----------



## galakfryar (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi all, to fix the medal of honor airborne problem where video card not supported. Just add a *dxlevel 81* not *-dxlevel 81 *to the shortcut and it will work. After the first time running the game when you quit the game you can remove that parameter. The reason for that is because the first time the game runs it will check ur video card. But after the game has already run it wont check ur video card anymore so you can remove that command line. Hope that helps.


----------



## shahzeb2019 (Jul 3, 2008)

hey guys, i hav been following this thread from day one and its great !!!  plz check the following games:  alone in the dark  mass effect  assassins creed    if possible, do post some screenshots


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 4, 2008)

Assasins Creed doesn't work after starting video.
It stops dead after it.
Will try to check Mass Effect and Alone in the Dark...


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Ok just now tested ASSASSINS CREED Finally got running at 640 @ low the game runs at very low FPS wen crowds are more at other time runs at 8 to 10 FPS some times wen he is single FPS jumps to 20

The reason why the game hangs after intro movie is because the game automatically sets the graphics quality to very high and also the resolution to maximum so after intro movie the menu which is rendered cant render such high settings so the game was hanging to overcome this problem i have uploaded my profile which is set at 640 @ low

But i havent tested this way so some one download my save game and post if it helped u 
Here is the Save game
*rapidshare.com/files/127028472/Assasins_creed_save_game.rar


Here are some screenshots but dont look good

*img209.imagevenue.com/loc442/th_70254_1_122_442lo.jpg*img220.imagevenue.com/loc66/th_70255_1_411_122_66lo.jpg*img249.imagevenue.com/loc448/th_70256_1_228_122_448lo.jpg
*img210.imagevenue.com/loc151/th_70269_1_566_122_151lo.jpg*img191.imagevenue.com/loc9/th_70270_1_374_122_9lo.jpg*img41.imagevenue.com/loc916/th_70275_1_086_122_916lo.jpg*img11.imagevenue.com/loc884/th_70280_1_594_122_884lo.jpg*img155.imagevenue.com/loc919/th_70417_1_4108_122_919lo.jpg*img163.imagevenue.com/loc1059/th_70425_1_7119_122_1059lo.jpg*img155.imagevenue.com/loc686/th_70433_1_3126_122_686lo.jpg*img210.imagevenue.com/loc137/th_70443_1_3146_122_137lo.jpg*img234.imagevenue.com/loc581/th_70444_1_3150_122_581lo.jpg*img138.imagevenue.com/loc1163/th_70446_1_3169_122_1163lo.jpg*img165.imagevenue.com/loc1069/th_70447_1_4171_122_1069lo.jpg

The numbers at side are from Fraps wen i forced to show FPS it displayed that way
*


----------



## shahzeb2019 (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks man! great thinking. By the way, there are many games in the market that could be tested 

hey i need a piece of advice: which windows should i choose to play games better, faster and stable?
 and yup can i know and cool multiplayer Local area network(i KNow LAN, but ppl confuse it with the stupid internet multiplayer all the time). i wud lov to play an first or third person shooter preferably co-op mode. do u hav any name in mind? 


THAnks
[BlaZIiNs CreEd]


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jul 4, 2008)

what abt strangelhold
very slow fps with corrupted graphic


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 5, 2008)

@yesh

I will try with your saved file..

But first have to clear some HDD space..

Man, what is profit of having a 250 GB HDD if it's full only by a few games..

Edit->

Was the game lagging??
Screenshots seems fine..


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 5, 2008)

shahzeb2019 said:


> thanks man! great thinking. By the way, there are many games in the market that could be tested
> 
> hey i need a piece of advice: which windows should i choose to play games better, faster and stable?
> and yup can i know and cool multiplayer Local area network(i KNow LAN, but ppl confuse it with the stupid internet multiplayer all the time). i wud lov to play an first or third person shooter preferably co-op mode. do u hav any name in mind?
> ...



*For games the latest XP drivers seems to be very good and compatible with many games
I personally never got BSOD or restarts after playing for an hour 

Vista drivers are also good and games perform faster in VISTA just a bit,,
but bioshock, assassins creed, games wont work with vista drivers*

*If u get BSOD or hangups or restarts while playing in XP play those games on VISTA
it wont crash like XP

Regarding a good multiplayer game for LAN an good single player game with multiplayer is also good at lan 

If u like racing then there are lot to choose from.
*



dr.vikasburva said:


> what abt strangelhold
> very slow fps with corrupted graphic



I* only have demo the demo seems to be very limited 
we cannot set any graphics option nor we can set screen resolution 
wen i run game it takes 1024 resolution and all graphics settings are set to high 
so the game lags heavily

an full version game would play i think 
as it will b having options to change resolution and settings*



sameer.pur said:


> @yesh
> 
> I will try with your saved file..
> 
> ...



*Ya todays games come with huge space 2 DVDs and installing takes huge disk space on HDD

The game lags a bit wen there are lot of crowds 
Some times especially while in training the game runs smooth at around 20 FPS*


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jul 5, 2008)

with new drivers you can run need for speed  pro street with smoke on
terrorist takedown 2 run smooth on high with shadow off


----------



## galakfryar (Jul 5, 2008)

Assassin's creed with new drivers crashes when its time to train in the dueling arena. When u press F to go into combat mode it gives a BSOD.


----------



## galakfryar (Jul 7, 2008)

Scratch that, Assassin's creed doesnt crash anymore. It was a random crash for that part. So far the game has performed well on the x3100.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

^^lolz


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jul 7, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *For games the latest XP drivers seems to be very good and compatible with many games*
> *I personally never got BSOD or restarts after playing for an hour *
> 
> *Vista drivers are also good and games perform faster in VISTA just a bit,,*
> ...


 in strangelholh full game you cant change settinga 
only resolution vhanges


----------



## galakfryar (Jul 7, 2008)

Though there is still no fix for warcraft 3. It still crashes when trying to enter custom game or campaign. Any ideas on this problem?


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 8, 2008)

galakfryar said:


> Hi all, to fix the medal of honor airborne problem where video card not supported. Just add a *dxlevel 81* not *-dxlevel 81 *to the shortcut and it will work. After the first time running the game when you quit the game you can remove that parameter. The reason for that is because the first time the game runs it will check ur video card. But after the game has already run it wont check ur video card anymore so you can remove that command line. Hope that helps.



*Thanx man
this works good

And now i am able to play Medal of Honour Airborne Demo*


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Today Tested 

**Kane & Lynch Dead Men Demo *
*Plays very well on both XP & Vista but in demo U cannot change the resolution and settings at the beginning of the game so the game takes 1024 and all settings high so in XP after loading screen the game quits so to overcome this problem run the game in 640x480 reolution
U can try this method 
go to main file path from where u run the game (not short cut but main exe file) right click and properties compatibility mode check the run in 640x480 screen resolution and apply and exit
now run the game the game begins and screen does look went away from monitor dont worry begin the game the game will start then press escape and choose option and then video (sometimes it will be out of monitor screen so u cant read itz 1st)
then change the resolution to 800x600 and lower all graphics settings and come back to game and then exit the game remove compatibality mode and then run the game the game will now run fine*

*Death Track Resurrection Demo *
*Oops this game is really GPU killer it ran at 1 FPS on my system at everything low and 640 resolution
I even tried this demo on my friends PC who is having 6600 on his sytem also at 640 at all low the game runs in slowmotion at 3 to 5 FPS*
*I dont know wat engine they used*

*Here are the screenshots from Kane & Lynch Dead men demo played at 1024 all low got around 12FPS*



*img170.imagevenue.com/loc1026/th_08945_1_115_122_1026lo.jpg*img102.imagevenue.com/loc545/th_08946_1_327_122_545lo.jpg*img189.imagevenue.com/loc45/th_08954_1_737_122_45lo.jpg*img192.imagevenue.com/loc122/th_08972_1_949_122_122lo.jpg*img241.imagevenue.com/loc587/th_08982_1_953_122_587lo.jpg*img208.imagevenue.com/loc193/th_08989_1_676_122_193lo.jpg*img168.imagevenue.com/loc945/th_08992_1_9107_122_945lo.jpg*img138.imagevenue.com/loc790/th_08996_1_1114_122_790lo.jpg*img224.imagevenue.com/loc219/th_09007_1_3123_122_219lo.jpg*img139.imagevenue.com/loc1136/th_09009_1_7145_122_1136lo.jpg*img244.imagevenue.com/loc545/th_08906_1_1166_122_545lo.jpg*img215.imagevenue.com/loc205/th_08911_1_0188_122_205lo.jpg*img45.imagevenue.com/loc561/th_08913_1_8192_122_561lo.jpg*img184.imagevenue.com/loc524/th_08920_1_4206_122_524lo.jpg*img180.imagevenue.com/loc543/th_08921_1_3213_122_543lo.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

not time for gaming 

but yay GMA X3000 is one of the best gfx card (though integrated)


----------



## Torang (Jul 10, 2008)

Medal of honor Airborne!!!!!!!!!!!


Run Game
Why not change resolution??????!!!!!!!!! 

Very low Framerate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

slow Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why?????????

What is it???? is it New Driver??????????

Vista:15.9.7.64.1511
*downloadmirror.intel.com/16171/eng/GFX_Vista64_15.9.7.64.1511_PV_Intel.exe

Xp:14.34.4.4964
*downloadmirror.intel.com/16168/eng/GFX_XP32_14.34.4.4964_PV_Intel.exe

No readme!!!    No Release Notes!!!


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 10, 2008)

Torang said:


> Medal of honor Airborne!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Run Game
> ...



*The demo does not allow to change settings and resolution but full game allows 

The reason for slow frame rate is by default it took high settings and it has taken 
1280x960 resolution
at low settings and 800x600 resolution it would play fine

and yes thats the new drivers 
But U have provided 64 bit Vista drivers plz provide 32 bit Vista drivers

and also where hell is that beta driver I am searching a lot and cannot find that  beta drivers 
so plz provide the link to beta drivers (not direct link) the link where we can select OS
*


----------



## DavidC1 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Vista:15.9.7.64.1511
> *downloadmirror.intel.com/1617...1_PV_Intel.exe
> 
> Xp:14.34.4.4964
> ...


 
The 15.9.7 and 14.34.4 is for 4 series chipset only. I did see the readme file and it only mentions the 4 series chipsets. I think they are just there because of the rare 4 series chipset based IGP mobo out there.

Officially, they are not here yet.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 10, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> The 15.9.7 and 14.34.4 is for 4 series chipset only. I did see the readme file and it only mentions the 4 series chipsets. I think they are just there because of the rare 4 series chipset based IGP mobo out there.
> 
> Officially, they are not here yet.


*

Ya got it XP drivers are working and vista is not working itz specially built for G45 and G43 chips

the XP drivers are still better* *
Assassins creed runs little smoother now *


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jul 10, 2008)

i have completed kane and lynch 6 months ago the game is excellent and beautifull

this community is sleeping ok tested superbike 2008 works fine at high


----------



## Torang (Jul 11, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *The demo does not allow to change settings and resolution but full game allows
> 
> The reason for slow frame rate is by default it took high settings and it has taken
> 1280x960 resolution
> ...



My Medal of honor Airborne = Full Game & Full Version & Final
moha_setup does not work.=error Massage=video card not support.
not change resolution.
Why???????????????????????/
low frame rate.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

Bioshock is running smooth at 800x600 but crashed at same Medical Pavillion.
A buggy game it is...wonder I never had such kinda crashes in stalker !


----------



## Torang (Jul 12, 2008)

Pcsx2 (Emulator playstation 2)
Final Fantasy XII
Driver Version 14.34_14.34.3_14.34.4 = 5 frame   &  16 Frame & 25 Frame===Slow!!!!
Driver Version 14.32.4 = 16 Frame & 35 Frame & 60 Frame ===Very Good!!!!!!!!!!

*www.pcsx2.net

      _________________________________________________________

PowerDVD 2008 Not Run & Not Work????????!!!!!!! 
WHY???????????????????? 

Unsupport GMA X3000!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jul 12, 2008)

frinds plz tell me with new drivers  games like crysis  gears of war  strangelhold 
looks better or not 
plz check


----------



## koolguy1556 (Jul 13, 2008)

Today i tested Crysis on new drivers(14.34.4.4964) Xp professional OS.........It works well on low settings but if you try to play it on medium settings the frame rate drops and the game hangs(Crashes sometimes).......So play it on 800x600 resolution with all settings low. Guys this game is not good enough on low setting because the enviroment looks wierd. So i think this game is meant for NVIDIA graphic card users preferably 8600 gt or more because wid this graphic card they can play it on high settings. I found Devil may cry 4 much better because even at low settings this game looks realistic. And one more thing how you guys are finding the drivers for GMA X3000 even though they are not availabe on Intel official website..........Plz share this secret buddies.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> Bioshock is running smooth at 800x600 but crashed at same Medical Pavillion.
> A buggy game it is...wonder I never had such kinda crashes in stalker !



*With new drivers the BIOSHOCK game doesn't crash at medical pavillion *
*I have completed the Demo* 
*Havent tested full game, I want to play it wen my graphic card arrives*



koolguy1556 said:


> And one more thing how you guys are finding the drivers for GMA X3000 even though they are not availabe on Intel official website..........Plz share this secret buddies.



*Instead of checking in 965 Board check in
*downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx#Intel® 4 Series Chipset Boards
**And then [FONT=arial, helvetica]Intel® Desktop Board DG45FC

XP drivers work with 965 and vista drivers wont work
[/FONT]*​*
*
*downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx#


----------



## mikeon (Jul 13, 2008)

so the new driver doesnt work under vista? gotta wait for new driver...


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 13, 2008)

mikeon said:


> so the new driver doesnt work under vista? gotta wait for new driver...



*only G45 Vista drivers wont work on 965 but XP drivers work at least this version  and performs a lot good

So Assassins Creed doesnt work on Vista But works on XP*


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2008)

^^bioshock did crashes at medical pavillion, a hard reboot. But the performance increase is magnificent.

Look at the 2k forums, many havin higher end gfx cards are also having same infamous glitch.


----------



## koolguy1556 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot *yesh* for telling me the way you guys found new drivers for g965 but is it safe to use drivers meant for higher Motherboard coz intel did not mentioned that the drivers support dg965 chipsets on readme page????One more important nd serious question i want to ask from you guys.........Do our motherboard(DG965RY) supports Intel core 2 Quad processors???????????Recently one of my friend bought Dg965Ry Motherboard and he installed intel core 2 quad on that...........it is working well...........but when i check the intel website they say that our mobo doesn't support quad core processor...........I even checked there compatibility tool and it also reports the same.


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 15, 2008)

I completed *Assassin's Creed* with drivers 14.34.3.4957..
Game is too short & is too repitive.. Story is good & climax too..
(I only didn't collected all flags..)
Game gave FPS ranging from 8-20 FPS..

Game is promising and next part will more!!

Also, tested Bioshock yesterday..
Got 16-28 FPS at 800x600 at low settings..
Will post screenshots when my Broadband is up again.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^bioshock did crashes at medical pavillion, a hard reboot. But the performance increase is magnificent.
> 
> Look at the 2k forums, many havin higher end gfx cards are also having same infamous glitch.



*I Completed the BIOSHOCK demo and here are the screenshots I played at 640x480 all low and got around 10FPS


*img169.imagevenue.com/loc1104/th_98000_1_1107_122_1104lo.jpg*img173.imagevenue.com/loc1158/th_98000_1_0120_122_1158lo.jpg*img143.imagevenue.com/loc708/th_98001_1_8135_122_708lo.jpg*img212.imagevenue.com/loc82/th_98007_1_3151_122_82lo.jpg*img136.imagevenue.com/loc924/th_98008_1_1164_122_924lo.jpg*img154.imagevenue.com/loc875/th_98008_1_5176_122_875lo.jpg*img9.imagevenue.com/loc753/th_98014_1_5184_122_753lo.jpg*img201.imagevenue.com/loc230/th_98019_1_7205_122_230lo.jpg*img196.imagevenue.com/loc533/th_98020_1_2213_122_533lo.jpg
*img171.imagevenue.com/loc772/th_98008_1_1268_122_772lo.jpg*img242.imagevenue.com/loc346/th_98010_1_8307_122_346lo.jpg*img181.imagevenue.com/loc138/th_98011_1_9341_122_138lo.jpg*img124.imagevenue.com/loc744/th_98013_1_6367_122_744lo.jpg*img169.imagevenue.com/loc643/th_98019_1_2374_122_643lo.jpg


*



koolguy1556 said:


> Thanks a lot *yesh* for telling me the way you guys found new drivers for g965 but is it safe to use drivers meant for higher Motherboard coz intel did not mentioned that the drivers support dg965 chipsets on readme page????One more important nd serious question i want to ask from you guys.........Do our motherboard(DG965RY) supports Intel core 2 Quad processors???????????Recently one of my friend bought Dg965Ry Motherboard and he installed intel core 2 quad on that...........it is working well...........but when i check the intel website they say that our mobo doesn't support quad core processor...........I even checked there compatibility tool and it also reports the same.



*infact the  readme listed G965 also
Here is the listed chipsets
*


			
				INTEL said:
			
		

> *Intel(R) Q43 Express Chipset
> Intel(R) Q45 Express Chipset
> Intel(R) G33 Express Chipset
> Intel(R) G35 Express Chipset
> ...


*
Coming to Quad core support the motherboard supports 1066Mhz FSB 

So it supports quadcore Q6600 and Q6700 which are 1066 MHz
it doesnot support quadcore Q9300 & Q9450 which are 1333 MHz
(Correct me if i am wrong)*


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jul 15, 2008)

installed bioshock running fine with 20-25 fps  the game used to cracsh with previous drivers just expect what intel can do with this mobo with next drivers


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *I Completed the BIOSHOCK demo and here are the screenshots I played at 640x480 all low and got around 10FPS
> 
> 
> *img169.imagevenue.com/loc1104/th_98000_1_1107_122_1104lo.jpg*img173.imagevenue.com/loc1158/th_98000_1_0120_122_1158lo.jpg*img143.imagevenue.com/loc708/th_98001_1_8135_122_708lo.jpg*img212.imagevenue.com/loc82/th_98007_1_3151_122_82lo.jpg*img136.imagevenue.com/loc924/th_98008_1_1164_122_924lo.jpg*img154.imagevenue.com/loc875/th_98008_1_5176_122_875lo.jpg*img9.imagevenue.com/loc753/th_98014_1_5184_122_753lo.jpg*img201.imagevenue.com/loc230/th_98019_1_7205_122_230lo.jpg*img196.imagevenue.com/loc533/th_98020_1_2213_122_533lo.jpg
> ...


i was playin at 800x600, retail game. Seems like its more optimized in full release.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> i was playin at 800x600, retail game. Seems like its more optimized in full release.



*Having full game will test 2morrow*
*Currently not having enough space*


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 16, 2008)

Does new drivers runs Quake Wars-Enemy Territory...??
Any one tried...?


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 16, 2008)

sameer.pur said:


> Does new drivers runs Quake Wars-Enemy Territory...??
> Any one tried...?



*It shows splash screen and then black screen and then exits and displays following error

*ERROR: The current video card / driver combination does not support the necessary features: GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_fragment_shader
********************
--------------- BSE Shutdown ----------------
---------------------------------------------
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...releasing DC
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
Shutting down performance queries
Error during initialization


----------



## Torang (Jul 16, 2008)

Release Notes For 14.34.4

*downloadmirror.intel.com/16462/ENG/relnotes_winxp_gfx.htm

Driver Allow Link G965:

*downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2576&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng&strOSs=All&submit=Go%21

New 14.34.4 VS Old 14.34.4

Better Driver:
*downloadmirror.intel.com/16462/a08/winxp_14344.zip


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jul 16, 2008)

is this driver is different from previous 14.34.4


----------



## Torang (Jul 16, 2008)

dr.vikasburva said:


> is this driver is different from previous 14.34.4




14.34.4================15. Juli 2008


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

^^
thanks Torang 
Me so happy


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 16, 2008)

What's this??
Another driver??
Anyone checked it...?


----------



## Torang (Jul 17, 2008)

Please Test New Driver!!!!!!!

15. Juli 2008 Driver Support G946!!


----------



## galakfryar (Jul 17, 2008)

Warcraft 3 and The Frozen Throne works on the 14.32.4 drivers in XP but gives a BSOD in the later drivers up to 14.34.4. Is everyone having the same problems?


----------



## koolguy1556 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope i have no problem wid latest drivers..........


I m planning to buy Nvidia 8600 GT 512 Mb Graphic card............Can anybody provide me the latest price of 8600 Gt and gts series cards????


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Jul 17, 2008)

plz test strangelhold on new driversss
 i am sure  it play smooth


----------



## koolguy1556 (Jul 18, 2008)

plz test strangelhold on new driversss
i am sure it play smooth


If u are confident that strangelhold will play smooth on new drivers then why there is any need to test the game..........play it smoothly bro.......


----------



## Torang (Jul 19, 2008)

New Driver For Vista:15.8.3          06/27/2008   Not Directx 10!!!???


*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=N&ProductID=2301&DwnldID=16313&strOSs=164&OSFullName=Windows%20Vista%2032&lang=eng


15.9.8 release =========Only For G45 GM47.........7/7/2008


----------



## galakfryar (Jul 19, 2008)

Is it only me that's having problems with Warcraft 3 + Frozen Throne with the new 14.34.4 drivers? If not, could someone please check this problem out. Thanks.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 19, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#Table_of_GMA_graphics_cores_and_chipsets

gma x3000 does not support dx10 
x3100 & above does


----------



## Torang (Jul 21, 2008)

Fix Medal Of Honor Airborne
Wowwwwwwwwww?!?!?!?!?!?Fast 

All Level Fine.....................The End Medal. 

change Default Game notepad. 
change High Setting To Low Setting. 
Default Game notepad in Dir Game. 
Search it. 

i forget?!?!?!?!?! 

Setting: 

640x480 all settings to low around 15 FPS 

copy low setting in Default Game notepad 

Go Down Paste In High Setting
             _______________________________________________

Hey Pcsx2 Fast In 14.32.4 (Emulator Play Station 2)
Final Fantasy XII 30 40 fps

14.34.4 Very Low Why?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?Only 5 12 17fps


Emulator PS3_______Final Fantasy XIII 1 2 FPS Coming soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad_max (Jul 24, 2008)

helloooo i'm the new guy with a question
i've a huge problem when playing(well atleast when i tried playing) far cry.There's no :ur fav swear word here: island:S 
my mobo is dg965wh with 1gig ram(667fsb) and intel E4500(2.2Ghz with 2meg shared cache) oh and i have xp pro with service pack2.
it plays really smoothly @ 1xxx 768 resolution(i can't remember the first one) but there's no island,everything is sky blue.oh and its not patched its version 1(try downloading 180meg file with a 48k modem:S)
solution to this anyone pls
oh and half life 2 lost cost plays gr8 @ the above resolution with medium/high settings and full HDR


----------



## mikeon (Jul 24, 2008)

well dude me too had same problem... u just have to get it patched, no other option...


----------



## galakfryar (Jul 25, 2008)

I've just completed Devil May Cry 4 on the x3100. It is amazing... really playable. Recommend getting the game it is awesome.


----------



## mad_max (Jul 25, 2008)

so no luck even if i get the latest drivers:S i have 14.32.x drivers
anyways its not worth it to spend like a couple of hours @ a cafe to get the patch(its jst another FPS after all)
thanx man :beer:
oh anyone played half life 2 episode 2 or CoD4,how were the frame rates?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2008)

mad_max said:


> oh anyone played half life 2 episode 2 or CoD4,how were the frame rates?


cod4 plays well
but i experienced a wiered thing with hl2 ep2.
the game's fps wud drop (slide show) when the "player" see's the "portal storm"(that blue tornado like stufff).
in other lvls got nice fps (plyd @1024x768, med.)


----------



## mad_max (Jul 25, 2008)

oh you mean that thingy at the begining of the game?
Gonna get either one of those or FEAR i'll post my results man i love this thread


----------



## galakfryar (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi guys, the new drivers 14.34.4 is good. Warcraft 3 and frozen throne crashes with this new drivers and is a big problem. I have a solution and hope this works for all of you. If you have a shortcut to warcraft 3 and frozen throne at desktop then do this. Add -opengl at the end Target. So for frozen throne it would be 
"C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Frozen Throne.exe" -opengl
This will make the game run in opengl and it wont crash anymore. Hope this helps guys. Post a reply if this worked for you. Cheers


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 27, 2008)

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/2021/cmr52008072713213093fo7.th.jpg*img257.imageshack.us/img257/4339/cmr52008072713213793nb8.th.jpg*img242.imageshack.us/img242/3558/cmr52008072713214445qq3.th.jpg
*img301.imageshack.us/img301/7061/cmr52008072713214850tw3.th.jpg*img95.imageshack.us/img95/4844/cmr52008072713215192ka1.th.jpg

*img70.imageshack.us/img70/3174/gtr22008072713532051xh3.th.jpg*img509.imageshack.us/img509/5018/gtr22008072713532218wi3.th.jpg *img291.imageshack.us/img291/9595/gtr22008072713532575to9.th.jpg

the new drivers do this to CMR05 & GTR2 

look at transparency in cmr05 game.
& NO buttons, grid... in gtr2's main screen (not main menu, but race menu)


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2008)

lolz...


----------



## Strife (Jul 31, 2008)

hey yesh1683 i was just having a look at this forum and saw that you could run gears of war? what frame rates are you talking about? any screenshots?


----------



## koolguy1556 (Jul 31, 2008)

New driver for Intel G965 

*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_De...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng

Is it support DX 10 on XP????????????????


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 31, 2008)

koolguy1556 said:


> New driver for Intel G965
> 
> *downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_De...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng
> 
> Is it support DX 10 on XP????????????????





> This download is also valid for the products listed below. Use the links below for additional product downloads:
> 
> 
> Intel® Desktop Board DG43NB
> ...


----------



## koolguy1556 (Jul 31, 2008)

No buddy this driver is also meant for Intel G965. 







			
				INTEL said:
			
		

> *  Production Version Releases
> *
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

me so thank you


----------



## galakfryar (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll post to see if there's any difference with these new drivers . Cheers!


----------



## koolguy1556 (Jul 31, 2008)

I see a little improvement in games but not much yaar..............Fifa 2008 seems to be accelerated but when u play COD 4 on this driver the game tends to hang a bit between the missions...........


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 1, 2008)

*The new XP drivers of g45 work with G965
But Vista Drivers wont work
*


----------



## galakfryar (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know why Intel's download website is so messed up. They should update their vista drivers for intel 965 chipsets. Anyways any other improvements for the 14.36 drivers? cause I see no difference...


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Tested new Flatout game FLATOUT ULTIMATE CARNAGE* 

*Flatout 2 played very well with G965 and was expecting atleast playable frames

But sadly it only runs the game at very low FPS at around 2 to 4 FPS.
*


----------



## galakfryar (Aug 5, 2008)

*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/2.jpg*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/1.jpg*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/4.jpg*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/3.jpg*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/5.jpg*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/6.jpg*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/7.jpg*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/8.jpg*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/9.jpg*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/10.jpg
*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/11.jpg*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/12.jpg*users.cjb.net/galakfryar/13.jpgFinally I have posted Screenshots of me playing *DEVIL MAY CRY 4
*on the PC with intel gma x3100. The game is awesome I hope you get to try it. Cheers!

Edit : Oops! no more screenshots.. sadly... sry guys. Check out the videos at the bottom of my posts.


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Aug 5, 2008)

on x3000 devil may cry 4 hangs after 1st battle


----------



## galakfryar (Aug 5, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4 crashes for me too at first. But I found out the problem.. well multiple problems. The settings were too high and SLI was turned on as default...weird...maybe its an auto-detect thing. It's easy to fix this. You'll have to edit a file called config.ini
For Windows XP: C:/Documents and Settings/User Name/Local Settings/Application Data/CAPCOM/DEVILMAYCRY4/config.ini
I think its the same not sure.. sry guys 
Here's an example of my settings  

Before that.. This is a video of me playing DMC4. It's laggy because of the recording but when ur playing its really smooth.
*www.xfire.com/video/17b0c/

[GAME]
MouseBaseSpeed=2.000000
[GRAPHICS]
FPS=OFF
SLI=OFF
HDR=LOW
MSAA=NONE
EffectDetail=LOW
TextureFilter=BILINEAR
TextureDetail=LOW
MotionBlurQuality=NONE
NormalMapping=OFF
Specular=OFF
DepthTexture=OFF
Lighting=LOW
FilterQuality=LOW
FurQuality=NONE
ShadowQuality=NONE
EffectQuality=LOW
EffectVolume=LOW
TextureResolution=0
Quality=3
FrameRate=2
[DISPLAY]
Resolution=640x480
RefreshRate=60Hz
FullScreen=ON
VSYNC=OFF
AdjustAspect=OFF
[SOUNDS]
SeVoiceNum=32
ReverbQuality=LOW
CategoryEQ=OFF
[CPU]
JobThread=2
RenderingThread=ON
[JOYPAD]
A=2
B=1
X=3
Y=0
LEFT=POV
RIGHT=POV
UP=POV
DOWN=POV
START=8
BACK=9
LT=4
LB=6
RT=5
RB=7


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Aug 5, 2008)

it is still not running after 1st battle game hangs on vista and xp


----------



## DavidC1 (Aug 6, 2008)

> I see a little improvement in games but not much yaar..............Fifa 2008 seems to be accelerated but when u play COD 4 on this driver the game tends to hang a bit between the missions...........


 
I just opened my OpenGL Extensions Viewer and tested out the 14.36 XP drivers.

The drivers now support OpenGl 2.0!! 33% of OpenGL 2.1 functions are also support.

I can now run Enemy Territory: Quake Wars.


----------



## galakfryar (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe check if your sound drivers are up to date. Make sure that there is no programs running in the background and do a disk clenup.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a HP compaq 6710s notebook which has a 965 intel express chipset which includes an GMA x3000 onboard video solution. Will the drivers provided in this thread work on the laptop and would i be able to play TDU,Mostwanted??


----------



## abhinay1777 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yup the driver enables Open Gl 2.0 capability.............................But can anybody tell me is the driver DX 10 capable or should we still have to wait for Dx 10 capability on Windows XP?????????????????????


----------



## galakfryar (Aug 6, 2008)

As you see above I posted DMC4 screenshots and video. I am using a laptop. 
Sony Vaio VGN-CR22g/B.
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3
1.6Ghz Pentium Dual Core
2 Gig Ram
Intel Gma x3100
I've been playing COD4, DMC4, Assassin's Creed...etc...
The games have performed well on intel gma x3100 with newest windows xp drivers. 
If games are freezing or giving BSOD. The problem may not be with the graphics drivers.. it may be a problem with something else. Best thing to do is do a virus scan, then a disk cleanup, make sure to defragment your drive for best performance, when playing games turn off other programs you are running in background for best performance, Make sure to download latest sound drivers. Cheers!

I posted a new video on DMC4. Check it out 
*www.xfire.com/video/180bc/


----------



## DavidC1 (Aug 7, 2008)

> Yup the driver enables Open Gl 2.0 capability.............................But can anybody tell me is the driver DX 10 capable or should we still have to wait for Dx 10 capability on Windows XP?????????????????????


 
There is no such thing. G965 doesn't support DX10 in hardware(GL960/GM965/G35 does), and XP is not a DX10 OS.

(If you are talking about that "DX10 mod" for Crysis on XP, that's not DX10, but DX9 capability put to the max. Crytek put an artificial limit so not all DX9 capabilities are shown for XP, however, the hacks allow that to happen)


----------



## Strife (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pics galakfryar for DMC4 but please in the future could you reduce size of images or make them into links for enlarged view


----------



## galakfryar (Aug 8, 2008)

HI guys, sorry for posting DMC4 videos up top without sound. This time I recorded a new video with sound for you guys. Enjoy 
*www.xfire.com/video/18a4c/


----------



## abhinay1777 (Aug 8, 2008)

Your quality of graphics is very low yaar............i think dmc 4 plays better even on Low settings in my pc........but the video you provided is well below low it's very low i think...........


----------



## galakfryar (Aug 8, 2008)

Umm I am using laptop with 1.6ghz dual core processor. Laptops= clocked lower than pc's
Therefore I have to use lower settings to play.


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 8, 2008)

DavidC1 said:


> I just opened my OpenGL Extensions Viewer and tested out the 14.36 XP drivers.
> 
> The drivers now support OpenGl 2.0!! 33% of OpenGL 2.1 functions are also support.
> 
> I can now run Enemy Territory: Quake Wars.




*R u sure buddy quake wars ET gives me this error*

*inlinethumb35.webshots.com/33250/2323338310103661503S600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## koolguy1556 (Aug 8, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *R u sure buddy quake wars ET gives me this error*
> 
> *inlinethumb35.webshots.com/33250/2323338310103661503S600x600Q85.jpg



yes buddy this driver supports opengl 2.0.......you can see in the screenshot of my opengl extension viewer..............


*photos.ibibo.com/photos/viewphoto/e90d35a296739b3beb5ee9a528f7383342-v1/4261431


----------



## koolguy1556 (Aug 12, 2008)

New driver for Intel G965 

*downloadcenter.intel.com/T8Clearan...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng

This driver has anti-aliasing Support but folks sadly it doesn't have Open gl 2.0 support.........Only 1.5 is supported as shown by my Opengl extenstion viewer. Why they reduced opengl support to 1.5??????????


----------



## DavidC1 (Aug 12, 2008)

> New driver for Intel G965
> 
> *downloadcenter.intel.com/T8Cl...ional&lang=eng
> 
> This driver has anti-aliasing Support but folks sadly it doesn't have Open gl 2.0 support.........Only 1.5 is supported as shown by my Opengl extenstion viewer. Why they reduced opengl support to 1.5??????????


 
Dude that's an older driver. It says 14.34.5. The newest driver is called 14.36. 14.34.5 is just bug fix driver for 14.34.


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 14, 2008)

koolguy1556 said:


> New driver for Intel G965
> 
> *downloadcenter.intel.com/T8Clearan...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng
> 
> This driver has anti-aliasing Support but folks sadly it doesn't have Open gl 2.0 support.........Only 1.5 is supported as shown by my Opengl extenstion viewer. Why they reduced opengl support to 1.5??????????



*No that driver has no AA support
I checked it with Trackmania United and AA option is turned off


*


----------



## mvp12 (Aug 14, 2008)

hello, i have a problem with ghost recon advance warfighter.

Generally, when i play a mission in teh game i got low fps, especially when i fight with a lot of enemy (too shots, bombs, like in the second and third mission) i got 3-5 fps . I don't know why but also is the same thing when all settings are low.

I have a toshiba Satellite a205-s5859 
Windows Vista Home Premium 32 
Bios: Ver 1.00PARTTBL 
Intel  Core 2 Duo 1.83GHz
2038MB RAM
Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family with 358MB (with the latest driver ver. 15.9)

This is normal? maybe i have to update something or what?


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 14, 2008)

*^^^ Ghost Recon Advance warfighter 1 gives low FPS

Ghost Recon Advance warfighter 2 Gives playable FPS
*


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Aug 14, 2008)

new games tested 
1.code of honor 2 run fine on maximum settings with shadow off
2.kung fu panda  smooth on low
3.moto gp 7 slow frame rate
with new drivers brain lara 07 is playable on high settings


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 14, 2008)

OLA mates..............Can u please give me some similar drivers for an INTEL 82945G chipset by which we can run Virtua Tennis 3......is it possible.....will be glad for ur help fellow gaming bros.


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 14, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> OLA mates..............Can u please give me some similar drivers for an INTEL 82945G chipset by which we can run Virtua Tennis 3......is it possible.....will be glad for ur help fellow gaming bros.



*Sorry mate  82945G chipset does not support Hardware TnL *


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *\
> 
> Ghost Recon Advance warfighter 2 Gives playable FPS
> *


\m/ but no time to play this game


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Intel have released New Drivers for VISTA and XP

**Windows **Vista 32 Bit*
* *downloadcenter.intel.com/download....tel.exe&DwnldId=12091&ProductID=2377&lang=eng
*
*Windows **XP 32 Bit*
**downloadcenter.intel.com/download....tel.exe&DwnldId=16168&ProductID=2377&lang=eng*


----------



## Strife (Aug 17, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Intel have released New Drivers for VISTA and XP
> 
> **Windows XP 32 Bit
> *downloadcenter.intel.com/download....tel.exe&DwnldId=12091&ProductID=2377&lang=eng
> ...



You got your links the wrong way around for vista and xp


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 17, 2008)

Strife said:


> You got your links the wrong way around for vista and xp


*
Thanx buddy
Corrected my posts  
*


----------



## mikeon (Aug 17, 2008)

will this new driver work with x3100 ? mobile 965 chipset ?


----------



## Strife (Aug 17, 2008)

mikeon said:


> will this new driver work with x3100 ? mobile 965 chipset ?



Yeah they will,I tried it, dunno if theres any improvements though


----------



## mikeon (Aug 17, 2008)

does san andreas work well for anyone using x3100 ? the recommended settings on intel site says 1600x1200 at high ! this lags like hell ! I cant set it to high without lag even at 1024x768 ! or even medium for that matter ! why is this so ? man i hope gta 4 runs OK on this...


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 17, 2008)

mikeon said:


> does san andreas work well for anyone using x3100 ? the recommended settings on intel site says 1600x1200 at high ! this lags like hell ! I cant set it to high without lag even at 1024x768 ! or even medium for that matter ! why is this so ? man i hope gta 4 runs OK on this...



*can u provide the link where it recommends 1600x1200* *for GTA SA*


----------



## mikeon (Aug 17, 2008)

here it is...

*www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-028229.htm


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 17, 2008)

mikeon said:


> does san andreas work well for anyone using x3100 ? the recommended settings on intel site says 1600x1200 at high ! this lags like hell ! I cant set it to high without lag even at 1024x768 ! or even medium for that matter ! why is this so ? man i hope gta 4 runs OK on this...


on vista, the game lags a lot, but on XP it runs fine.

for me, when run on 32bit mode, there's a lot of lag, so try playing the game in x16 mode.

btw if you've installed any mods (car mods), or you're game came with mods pre-installed (pirated copy), then its the "mod" making the game slow.


----------



## koolguy1556 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey buddies these are not new drivers but an improvement on previous 14.34 version drivers...........New drivers should be called 14.36.4973..............I had previously posted these drivers in the forum but *david* told me that it's an improvement on previous 14.34 version drivers and i think he is right becoz these drivers support Open gl 1.5 as against 2.0 which i m getting from 14.36.4969..........


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Aug 19, 2008)

can anyone test Conflict Denied Oops
for me it give 3 to 6 fps
pls help


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a HP compaq 6710s notebook which has a 965 intel express chipset which includes an GMA x3000 onboard video solution. Will the drivers provided in this thread work on the laptop and would i be able to play TDU,Mostwanted??


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Mostwanted deifnitely but TDU will be a resource hog


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 19, 2008)

dr.vikasburva said:


> can anyone test Conflict Denied Oops
> for me it give 3 to 6 fps
> pls help



*ya i too get same FPS (non playable)*


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 19, 2008)

TDU should be played at atleast medium settings, or its worthless.
why?
coz its just the gfx. (car) of that game that makes it worthy
 (worthy to be played once i.e.)

gma x3k onboards are not that powerfull.


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I have a HP compaq 6710s notebook which has a 965 intel express chipset which includes an GMA x3000 onboard video solution. Will the drivers provided in this thread work on the laptop and would i be able to play TDU,Mostwanted??



*these drivers will work  on ur laptop*

*Performance wise desktop is better, all the games running well on desktop will runs fine on lappy and games with low FPS on desktop may experience more lag and still low FPS*


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *these drivers will work  on ur laptop*
> 
> *Performance wise desktop is better, all the games running well on desktop will runs fine on lappy and games with low FPS on desktop may experience more lag and still low FPS*


I dont care about graphics, i just want to be able to play the game , thats it.I already have a Decent pc for gaming


----------



## galakfryar (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm having no luck with rainbow six vegas 2 as well. When your not fighting It is smooth. But when enemies start shooting at you It lags.. alot. Maybe new drivers in the future will solve this. Anyone tried rainbow six vegas? Is it playable on x3100?


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 20, 2008)

galakfryar said:


> I'm having no luck with rainbow six vegas 2 as well. When your not fighting It is smooth. But when enemies start shooting at you It lags.. alot. Maybe new drivers in the future will solve this. Anyone tried rainbow six vegas? Is it playable on x3100?



*I posted tested results on page 14
here is the link
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=809257&postcount=413

XP drivers has that problem

But Vista Drivers has no such problems

rain bow six Vegas 1 doesnot have any such issue it plays well on XP
*


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Aug 21, 2008)

Torang said:


> Fix Medal Of Honor Airborne
> Wowwwwwwwwww?!?!?!?!?!?Fast
> 
> All Level Fine.....................The End Medal.
> ...



  plz send the configuration files i am not able t play fps very slow


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2008)

*BIOS UPDATE*
*BIOS Update [MQ96510J.86A_non-iSRT]* [link]


> This download is also valid for the products listed below. Use the links below for additional product downloads:
> 
> 
> Intel® Desktop Board DG965MQ
> ...


----------



## galakfryar (Aug 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Torang* 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _Fix Medal Of Honor Airborne
> Wowwwwwwwwww?!?!?!?!?!?Fast
> 
> ...



Try running pcsx2 in software mode. I had the same problem with warcraft 3. It doesnt run on drivers later than 14.32.4. I just had to run it in software TNL and it runs 2x faster. Hope that helps.


----------



## koolguy1556 (Aug 22, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *BIOS UPDATE*
> *BIOS Update [MQ96510J.86A_non-iSRT]* [link]



Can this bios be used with intel dg965ry motherboard????????????????/


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2008)

^^guess not, risky business IMO


----------



## koolguy1556 (Aug 22, 2008)

I successfuly updated it...............i think the bios id is same here so we can update it. The info looks like this in my window system info

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	XTREME
System Manufacturer	INTEL_
System Model	DG965RY_
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6 GenuineIntel ~1864 Mhz
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6 GenuineIntel ~1864 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	*Intel Corp. MQ96510J.86A.1751.2008.0811.0002, 8/11/2008*
SMBIOS Version	2.4


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2008)

^^
\m/


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Aug 22, 2008)

[quote=Torang;893246]Fix Medal Of Honor Airborne
Wowwwwwwwwww?!?!?!?!?!?Fast 

All Level Fine.....................The End Medal. 

change Default Game notepad. 
change High Setting To Low Setting. 
Default Game notepad in Dir Game. 
Search it. 

i forget?!?!?!?!?! 

Setting: 

640x480 all settings to low around 15 FPS 

copy low setting in Default Game notepad 

Go Down Paste In High Setting 
             _______________________________________________

  plz help me 
i am able to understand 
which file we change in moha 
plz help me


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2008)

BIOS
Intel® Desktop Board DG965RY Downloads Page

for particular m/b BIOS/driver download, check at *downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx

ex.
*img116.imageshack.us/img116/7729/screenshot001mx4.th.jpg


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 25, 2008)

Guys, how good HL:Episode 1 works on the chipset?


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1420 with the 965 Graphics chipset & Windows Vista. If I download the updated 965 drivers from Intel website, windows doesn't let me install them since its not from Dell.

Is there any workaround?


----------



## Strife (Aug 25, 2008)

nikeel said:


> I have a Dell Inspiron 1420 with the 965 Graphics chipset & Windows Vista. If I download the updated 965 drivers from Intel website, windows doesn't let me install them since its not from Dell.
> 
> Is there any workaround?



Yeah I had a HP with same prob, you need to open the intel install exe with winrar or something so you can get the actual files, then you need to manually tell windows to install the drivers, you only need to do this once as further drivers will install automatically This worked for me but it might not for you so proceed at your own risk eg you could end up with a expensive brick but hey it worked for me


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 25, 2008)

Strife said:


> Yeah I had a HP with same prob, you need to open the intel install exe with winrar or something so you can get the actual files, then you need to manually tell windows to install the drivers, you only need to do this once as further drivers will install automatically This worked for me but it might not for you so proceed at your own risk eg you could end up with a expensive brick but hey it worked for me



Thanks for the tip! It worked for my HP laptop too. 

GA


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 30, 2008)

*New XP Drivers released

*downloadcenter.intel.com/download....361.exe&DwnldId=16815&ProductID=2576&lang=eng

*

*My days with onboard graphics are going to end soon
I have ordered "Xpertvision radeon HD4850" from lynx india for 9.4k

Expecting the product soon
*


----------



## mad_max (Aug 30, 2008)

wow someone's moving away from onboard blues i hope you got a decent PSU to use that baby


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Sep 1, 2008)

any one check   Mercenaries 2: World in Flames
plz tell me  is it playable on g965
just checking soldier of fortune payback
its playable wth nw drivers
great game


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 2, 2008)

FarCry textures are not displayed properly. Game starts okay...but onc einto the main game, everything is hazy. Have the latest version 6.14.10.4977 (Date:August/11/2008). Could anybody test and confirm?


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

> FarCry textures are not displayed properly. Game starts okay...but onc einto the main game, everything is hazy. Have the latest version 6.14.10.4977 (Date:August/11/200. Could anybody test and confirm?



Happened same with me try to install the 1.4cumilative patch and it works fine.
By the way do you use XP or vista


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 2, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *New XP Drivers released
> 
> *downloadcenter.intel.com/download....361.exe&DwnldId=16815&ProductID=2576&lang=eng
> 
> ...


Good going.Welcome to the club brother.I was about to gift you a graphic card if you didn't buy one soon enough.Nah just kidding.

BTW since you & I have pretty much the same configuration (and now the card too), just benchmark these games for me & tell me what are the frame rates.

Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Assassin's Creed
Test Drive Unlimited

I had some low frame rate issues in these games.Will be formatting later on & then trying them out again.But just let me know how they work out in your case.PM me if need be.


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 2, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Happened same with me try to install the 1.4cumilative patch and it works fine.
> By the way do you use XP or vista



XP SP3


----------



## yesh1683 (Sep 2, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Good going.Welcome to the club brother.I was about to gift you a graphic card if you didn't buy one soon enough.Nah just kidding.
> 
> BTW since you & I have pretty much the same configuration (and now the card too), just benchmark these games for me & tell me what are the frame rates.
> 
> ...



*Sure buddy I will test those games 

and but i am changing my entire system somebody has asked my system for 12K so i have decided to sell it and i would like to install the graphic card on new system which is expected to arrive in next week

Mean while my Xpertvision HD4850 has arrived 

Will post the pics in Evening

But i have decided to install on my new system so i am not doing any good to my current old system 
*

-
*Tested Crazy Macines 2 plays well at 1024 at high settings and gives 15 FPS

Bionic Commando Rearmed also plays well at 800 and gives around 25 FPS at explosions the FPS drops marginally*
Here are the screenshots from Bionic Commondo Rearmed the game excellent very addictive 

*inlinethumb21.webshots.com/43924/2117233600103661503S200x200Q85.jpg*inlinethumb50.webshots.com/43953/2821970010103661503S200x200Q85.jpg

*inlinethumb49.webshots.com/43504/2311202850103661503S200x200Q85.jpg*inlinethumb64.webshots.com/38655/2731750130103661503S200x200Q85.jpg


----------



## Torang (Sep 3, 2008)

*downloadcenter.intel.com/T8Clearance.aspx?url=/16831/eng/GFX_Vista64_15.11.1.64.1545_PV_Intel.exe&agr=Y&ProductID=2375&DwnldID=16831&lang=eng

New Driver?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!For Vista


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 3, 2008)

Strife said:


> Yeah I had a HP with same prob, you need to open the intel install exe with winrar or something so you can get the actual files, then you need to manually tell windows to install the drivers, you only need to do this once as further drivers will install automatically This worked for me but it might not for you so proceed at your own risk eg you could end up with a expensive brick but hey it worked for me



Even though the Intel stock drivers worked this way on my Dell Inspiron 1525, When i updated the Windows Experiance Index score, I got 3.0  . Previously i had 3.5. So i guess the stock drivers are not good for OEM driver users. I'm waiting for the next release from Dell. But it seems they dont update their drivers that often.


----------



## mikeon (Sep 3, 2008)

After updating x3100 drivers to the latest 15.11.0.1537 (7.15.10.1537) drivers, there is very slight improvement in San andreas but there also is some graphics corruption 

*i33.tinypic.com/ofuid1.jpg


The textures are also flashy as in they keep appearing and disappearing
I was hoping this driver would make it work better but...


----------



## galakfryar (Sep 3, 2008)

HI guys , I'm in a conflict here. I am using a laptop with intel 
        Intel® Pentium® Dual-Core Mobile Processor T2330 
*processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA4K
and I'm thinking of getting 
Intel® Core™2 Duo Mobile Processor T9300
*processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAQG
will it help improve fps on games such as
The Club, Call of Duty 4 etc. 
I tried googling T9300 but cant find much info on it. Not sure how much it will improve gaming. Thx a bunch.


----------



## yesh1683 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Finally got my radeon HD4850 from Xpertvision 
The brand is actually palit, because in their website they actually using word palit cards
and also i have seen same card with palit sticker on it

itz not default card it has large heatsink and two power connectors so it runs cooler i think

but not installed in system yet as i am getting new PC soon

Here are the pics

*inlinethumb28.webshots.com/22747/2093636780103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

*inlinethumb28.webshots.com/41627/2826819490103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

*inlinethumb51.webshots.com/10738/2177960850103661503S425x425Q85.jpg



*


----------



## skippednote (Sep 4, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Finally got my radeon HD4850 from Xpertvision
> The brand is actually palit, because in their website they actually using word palit cards
> and also i have seen same card with palit sticker on it
> 
> ...



CONGRATS MAN 
could you do some benchmarks and tell us what fps do you get.    
And don't forget to update your siggy


----------



## yesh1683 (Sep 4, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> CONGRATS MAN
> could you do some benchmarks and tell us what fps do you get.
> And don't forget to update your siggy



*Sure buddy
I love playing games 
Surely test all the latest games and post in new thread of mine

Looking for my new PC soon and will update siggy soon after new PC

*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2008)

I've got a better idea.Why not open a thread for benchmarking the HD4850 altogether? That way we could all collectively post all our benchmarks in there & fill it with any Catalyst updates.

Congrats for the card pal.


----------



## koolguy1556 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey yesh1683 first of all congratulation to you for ur new Card..........I saw the lynx-india website and found Xpert vision 9600 gt sonic edition 512 mb(They mentioned it as 512 gb) at RS. 6815.........But i m concerned abt the brand coz i haven't heard of xpert vision before.........So tell me can i trust this brand or should i go for Palit(original) which is more expensive than this card. Thanks


----------



## yesh1683 (Sep 7, 2008)

*NEW XP & VISTA DRIVERS

Windows XP 32 Bit
*downloadcenter.intel.com/download....tel.exe&DwnldId=16827&ProductID=2377&lang=eng

Windows Vista 32 Bit
*downloadcenter.intel.com/download....tel.exe&DwnldId=16830&ProductID=2377&lang=eng*



koolguy1556 said:


> Hey yesh1683 first of all congratulation to you for ur new Card..........I saw the lynx-india website and found Xpert vision 9600 gt sonic edition 512 mb(They mentioned it as 512 gb) at RS. 6815.........But i m concerned abt the brand coz i haven't heard of xpert vision before.........So tell me can i trust this brand or should i go for Palit(original) which is more expensive than this card. Thanks



*Itz an  palit card but only Xpertvision sticker and packing 
if u trust palit u can trust xpertvision

*


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 7, 2008)

Downloaded the new drivers. didn't noticed much difference


----------



## Strife (Sep 8, 2008)

hey guys anyone tried spore yet? if so what settings, fps, screenshots?


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Sep 8, 2008)

*any one tried Mercenaries 2: World in Flames,, alone in dark5
tell me is this game is playable
plz send screenshot also
*


----------



## prashu162 (Sep 9, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *NEW XP & VISTA DRIVERS
> 
> Windows XP 32 Bit
> *downloadcenter.intel.com/download....tel.exe&DwnldId=16827&ProductID=2377&lang=eng
> ...



Dude are u from Hyderabad if so how many days did it take for lynx india to ship it to u.
Also if i get a 8800GT from US will there be any power problems


----------



## yesh1683 (Sep 9, 2008)

prashu162 said:


> Dude are u from Hyderabad if so how many days did it take for lynx india to ship it to u.
> Also if i get a 8800GT from US will there be any power problems



*I stay 250 Kms away from banglore that means very far from hyderbad

I ordered graphics card on friday and deposited money on Saturday (through ICICI) and it was shipped same day (saturday) and it reached me on wednesday

today i ordered mother board and 500 GB HDD and deposited money 
expecting the product soon atleast before saturday 

expecting my fully ready PC on Monday
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 9, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *I stay 250 Kms away from banglore
> *



can u tell /pm me which city/place you're at?


----------



## mad_max (Sep 9, 2008)

far cry uses SM3 under OpenGL and SM1 under DirectX...frame rates drop as low as 5fps under opengl


----------



## prashu162 (Sep 10, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *I stay 250 Kms away from banglore that means very far from hyderbad
> 
> I ordered graphics card on friday and deposited money on Saturday (through ICICI) and it was shipped same day (saturday) and it reached me on wednesday
> 
> ...



Ohh thats fine do they have a option of direct money transfer through internet banking?


----------



## yesh1683 (Sep 10, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> can u tell /pm me which city/place you're at?


*
I stay in DAVANGERE

If u r frm Karnataka U would have heard
*



prashu162 said:


> Ohh thats fine do they have a option of direct money transfer through internet banking?



*I actually deposited cash in their ICICI bank

payment options offered are 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?show_aux_page=2
*


----------



## prashu162 (Sep 10, 2008)

I too have ordered a Palit ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB GDDR3 Graphics Card today from *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=2437&polytela=d6d95918c1e2cba531baa71a580b917b
expecting it soon 

I have a question regarding the power supply in ATI's website they have mentioned 450W or greater power supply but i am presently having Zebronics 400W PLUS power supply will this be enough or do i need to get a new one


----------



## koolguy1556 (Sep 11, 2008)

prashu162 said:


> I too have ordered a Palit ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB GDDR3 Graphics Card today from *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=2437&polytela=d6d95918c1e2cba531baa71a580b917b
> expecting it soon
> 
> I have a question regarding the power supply in ATI's website they have mentioned 450W or greater power supply but i am presently having Zebronics 400W PLUS power supply will this be enough or do i need to get a new one



Ya buddy u do need a good power supply.............I suggest you to buy corsair vx450 W.........That is enough to hold ur new card coz it has 33 Amps on a single 12 v rail..............If u ask me for cheaper option then coolermaster extreme power series is the one u should look for............Hey bye the way guys i m buying Palit geforce 9800 gt.........Here in delhi i m getting it at Rs. 7.5 k........


----------



## doakes (Sep 11, 2008)

hi guys, i just downloaded the new Intel 965 driver for the GMA X3100... i think it's the 14.361 version.. i can get ET: Quake Wars to run Pretty OK on a decent resolution 1600x900 [crazy rite? looks pretty neat too], BUT when there is a lot of action, the game hangs and i get some igfx display driver error... and i'm forced to restart my laptop.... I've also tried running it on 640 resolution with the settgins on low, but the game hangs whenever there is too many things going on [especially when i play online] ... hav you guys found any solid driver that supports Quake Wars the best?

Thanks!


----------



## Torang (Sep 12, 2008)

Beta?????????????  September 5, 2008 
win xp_14363b
*downloadcenter.intel.com/T8Clearance.aspx?sType=&agr=Y&ProductID=&DwnldID=16845&url=/16845/a08/winxp_14363b.zip&PrdMap=&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng

win vista64_15112b
*downloadcenter.intel.com/T8Clearance.aspx?sType=&agr=Y&ProductID=&DwnldID=16851&url=/16851/a08/winvista64_15112b.zip&PrdMap=&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng

SPORE ENABLE!???

September 3, 2008 14.36.2 XP

*www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafikkarten/intel_grafiktreiber/?url=22506


----------



## Strife (Sep 12, 2008)

Torang said:


> Beta?????????????  September 5, 2008
> win xp_14363b
> *downloadcenter.intel.com/T8Clearance.aspx?sType=&agr=Y&ProductID=&DwnldID=16845&url=/16845/a08/winxp_14363b.zip&PrdMap=&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng
> 
> ...



Spore runs quite well on the x3100 on about low-medium i can get about 20-30 fps but the thing for me is that on the creature stage after about 10mins of play the graphics driver stops responding and I have to restart the computer......anyone else have this problem? and solutions?


----------



## prashu162 (Sep 12, 2008)

Can i install the display drivers from ATI site if my card is Palit HD4850 or is it compulsary to install only drivers from Palit site????


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Sep 12, 2008)

any one tried Mercenaries 2: World in Flames,, alone in dark5
tell me is this game is playable on g965


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2008)

awesome spam !


----------



## Strife (Sep 13, 2008)

just tried fifa 09 demo, game works fine at meduim to high settings res 1024x768 about 20-25 fps....maybe final release will be even better



prashu162 said:


> Can i install the display drivers from ATI site if my card is Palit HD4850 or is it compulsary to install only drivers from Palit site????



for motherboards you have to get it from your manufacture eg azus,hp,  for bios ect but for video cards you can get it from the actual developers of the card eg ATI instead of Palit (its up to you) since they usually release the drivers more often

also it seems the new intel beta drivers will fix the spore BSOD....havent tried it yet though check above posts for link


----------



## galakfryar (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm getting this new processor 
Intel Core 2 Duo Mobile Processor T9300
*processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAQG
and the original processor for my laptop was T2330
*processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA4K
Can u tell me what major differences would I get if I purchase and install the T9300 to replace my old T2330. I would really appreciate your help on this, Thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torang* 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _Beta?????????????  September 5, 2008
> win xp_14363b
> ...



I've been looking around the internet on the problem on igfx display driver not responding error which comes up on games with intel 965 chips. It seems the problem occurs only on vista. My guess is vista is so demanding on the system that when too much graphics are displayed on the screen, the screen turns black and gives that error. It seems that there is a threshold of graphics that can be displayed on the screen when it comes to intel 965 chipset on vista. Hope that helps


----------



## Strife (Sep 15, 2008)

galakfryar said:


> Hi guys, I'm getting this new processor
> Intel Core 2 Duo Mobile Processor T9300
> *processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAQG
> and the original processor for my laptop was T2330
> ...



first the upgrade to the T9300 would benefit you somewhat on gaming as the T2330 is likely bottlenecking the x3100 you probabally should see some improvement to fps but as to how much i dunno maybe not too significant as say you can all of a sudden play crysis it will improve performance where it gets to the point where the x3100 is bottlenecking the processor but then i dunno that much about this....happy to be corrected

also for spore i run xp and i fixed the prob by dling intels beta drivers which fixes it runs fine now but the damn space stage is so darn long will take weeks to kill the grox......grrr

ps...... standalone GPUs arent that expensive now why not get the ATI performance/budget cards for around $70 still kicks the stuffings out of the x3100


----------



## galakfryar (Sep 16, 2008)

I dont think I can upgrade my gpu cause im using sony vaio vgn cr22g/b
*www.cyberindian.net/2007/10/28/sony-vaio-vgn-cr22gb-notebook-pc/
But I may be wrong about this. Can you tell me if I can buy a standalone gpu for this laptop. Thanks


----------



## Anv (Sep 16, 2008)

galakfryar said:


> Hi guys, the new drivers 14.34.4 is good. Warcraft 3 and frozen throne crashes with this new drivers and is a big problem. I have a solution and hope this works for all of you. If you have a shortcut to warcraft 3 and frozen throne at desktop then do this. Add -opengl at the end Target. So for frozen throne it would be
> "C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Frozen Throne.exe" -opengl
> This will make the game run in opengl and it wont crash anymore. Hope this helps guys. Post a reply if this worked for you. Cheers


Don't know how to show my gratitude for you. Thanks a lottttttttttt.
I've been searching this solution out for many months. Before, I can only use drivers 14.31b to play Warcraft.


----------



## galakfryar (Sep 16, 2008)

There is another better solution for warcraft 3 and frozen throne fix for drivers 14.34.4 and above. You can force it to run in software TNL(Transform and Lightning). To do this go to Start--->Run-->and type regedit and open it. Now press Ctrl+F and search for _3DMark06.exe. This will take a while but not very long. When it finishes searching you will stumble upon a few entries that start with (_) in it. Those programs you see run on software TNL instead of hardware. So all you have to do it add a new entry. To do this right click inside the right panel and create a new DWORD value. now name this _war3.exe (this is your warcraft 3 and frozen throne .exe file). Right click on this entry and click modify. Now make sure the base is set to hexademical. Just change the 0 to 1. Now the painful part, you have to repeat the whole procedure. CTRL+F and find another _3dmark06.exe, then create a new DWORD value and name is _war3.exe then modify the value to 1. Do this until there is no more _3dmark06.exe to search for. It is painful but trust me its worth it. If you install newer drivers the settings will remain so you only have to do it once(THANK GOD). After you've done this, that is the end. You dont need -opengl to play warcraft 3 now. Warcraft 3 and frozen throne run 2x faster in software mode compared to hardware mode. Hope this helps . Cheers


----------



## yesh1683 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Today Tested 2 games 

Mercenaries 2 World in Flames (everything lowest and U get around 2 FPS)
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky **(everything lowest and U get around 2 FPS)

So forget about playing those games on G965
*


----------



## Anv (Sep 17, 2008)

galakfryar said:


> There is another better solution for warcraft 3 and frozen throne fix for drivers 14.34.4 and above. You can force it to run in software TNL(Transform and Lightning). To do this go to Start--->Run-->and type regedit and open it. Now press Ctrl+F and search for _3DMark06.exe. This will take a while but not very long. When it finishes searching you will stumble upon a few entries that start with (_) in it. Those programs you see run on software TNL instead of hardware. So all you have to do it add a new entry. To do this right click inside the right panel and create a new DWORD value. now name this _war3.exe (this is your warcraft 3 and frozen throne .exe file). Right click on this entry and click modify. Now make sure the base is set to hexademical. Just change the 0 to 1. Now the painful part, you have to repeat the whole procedure. CTRL+F and find another _3dmark06.exe, then create a new DWORD value and name is _war3.exe then modify the value to 1. Do this until there is no more _3dmark06.exe to search for. It is painful but trust me its worth it. If you install newer drivers the settings will remain so you only have to do it once(THANK GOD). After you've done this, that is the end. You dont need -opengl to play warcraft 3 now. Warcraft 3 and frozen throne run 2x faster in software mode compared to hardware mode. Hope this helps . Cheers


It works like miracle. Thanks a bunch 
And I just wonder what "software mode", "hardware mode" are and why war3 can only run in software mode?


----------



## galakfryar (Sep 17, 2008)

FIrst off what I mean by hardware mode is one of your chipsets functionality which is Hardware Transform and Lighting. Software mode is the emulated version which means the processor and ram is doing all the work instead of the chipset. Since the hardware which is the intel 965 chipset is inferior(not good), its better running older games on software mode. There seems to be changes in the driver at 14.34 and above where warcraft 3 doesnt run when in hardware mode. So best run old game in software mode you get better framerates and better game experience. Good luck


----------



## doakes (Sep 17, 2008)

gave up on quake wars, ill leave that game for the desktop. downloaded the latest media graphics driver and upgraded my directx. tested 3 games so far

Counterstrike source: good online experiance (800 res with medium settings: ave 42 fps) 
Day of Defeat: good online experiance (800 res with medium settings: ave 32 fps)
Halo: Combat Evolved Trial: good online experiance (800 res with medium settings: ave 40 fps)
(havent tried the full game yet, has anyone else?)

i'm running a lenovo 2 gig dual core, with gma x3100 intel media graphics accelerator.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 17, 2008)

on vista, the user index rating, 
before the driver update=3.8
after the driver update=3.7


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Sep 18, 2008)

*with new derivers Soldier Of Fortune Payback is now playable
great game
*


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 18, 2008)

This chipset keeps on amazing me...Good work Intel and you guy!


----------



## galakfryar (Sep 18, 2008)

After thinking alot about buying a new processor for my sony vaio with gma x3100, I am taking a very good advice and buying a brand new laptop. Most probably ASUS with ATI HD3470 graphics card in it. I will update when I've made my decision


----------



## Strife (Sep 18, 2008)

galakfryar said:


> After thinking alot about buying a new processor for my sony vaio with gma x3100, I am taking a very good advice and buying a brand new laptop. Most probably ASUS with ATI HD3470 graphics card in it. I will update when I've made my decision



In tha case why don't you get a cheaper laptop with a weaker graphics card to save some money and compensate by getting an ati external graphics card
*ati.amd.com/technology/xgp/index.html
All your new laptop needs is a pci-e 2.0 port which isnt too hards to come by and get the best of both worlds.
Anyway best wishes for your gaming future mate.


----------



## galakfryar (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks m8, nice idea to get that ati xgp ... would save heaps. Im gonna look in to that and see what I can find out. Hopefully something wonderful


----------



## Torang (Sep 19, 2008)

New Driver For Vista:15.11.2
*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2576&DwnldID=16942&lang=eng


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 19, 2008)

Torang said:


> New Driver For Vista:15.11.2
> *downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2576&DwnldID=16942&lang=eng



Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows Vista* *64 *


----------



## galakfryar (Sep 19, 2008)

I've made my decision on a laptop and I'm getting an asus laptop. 
Specifications are here *shoppingsquare.com.au/p_5137_ASUS_154_M50VCAP012C_P8400_NOTEBOOK
Nice one


----------



## mvp12 (Sep 20, 2008)

i tested GRAW with the new driver for vista, also i patched the game, the game looks more fluid, but the fps still low between 5-15, whatever, now i can play it


----------



## Torang (Sep 21, 2008)

New Driver For Xp : 14.36.3 Final

XP:32Bit
*www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafikkarten/intel_grafiktreiber/?url=22758
XP:64Bit
*www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafikkarten/intel_grafiktreiber/?url=22759


----------



## sameer.pur (Sep 21, 2008)

for vista, by installing these 15.11.2.1554 drivers.. my rating dropped to 3.6 from 4.0...


----------



## yesh1683 (Sep 21, 2008)

*New drivers solved BSOD in Spore game (according to Release notes)*


----------



## Strife (Sep 21, 2008)

it seems that the new drivers support OpenGL* 2.0 plus extensions (Intel® G31, G33, Q33, & Q35 Express Chipsets not supported)


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 23, 2008)

Guys, rather than go through the previous posts, could somebody tell me how good is Gears of War on this chipset?

GA


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 23, 2008)

can someone help me with FarCry???

all i get is a blue screen (not bsod), both on vista & XP.
*img211.imageshack.us/img211/3180/farcry0000zz1ei2.th.jpg*img211.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


if possible, give me a save game (2nd lvl)


----------



## Strife (Sep 23, 2008)

GameAddict said:


> Guys, rather than go through the previous posts, could somebody tell me how good is Gears of War on this chipset?
> 
> GA



You can I've got it installed, but only on worst graphics and only about 10-15 fps on the border line of playable its up to you


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 23, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> can someone help me with FarCry???
> 
> all i get is a blue screen (not bsod), both on vista & XP.
> *img211.imageshack.us/img211/3180/farcry0000zz1ei2.th.jpg*img211.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
> ...



I had the same problem and I posted it on this thread. I was suggested to upgrade to 1.4 patch...haven't tested (playing HL2).

GA


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 23, 2008)

updated to v1.4 already.
still the problem persists


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2008)

wot game is that  lolz


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> wot game is that  lolz


He already mentioned that as FarCry...


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2008)

k


----------



## koolguy1556 (Sep 23, 2008)

I played farcry with apsolutely no problems in xp sp3.............Gameplay is smooth........ no hangs or bsod while playing.

Also completed half life 2 episode 2.............Gameplay is smooth but when intense fighting starts the game hangs a bit not much...........My all settings is at medium.


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Sep 23, 2008)

today i tried PURE game
great game
the game looks grt in high setting but fps low and the riders are not visible this is also reported in nvidia 8 series 
mesenries 2 dont work 
slow fps


----------



## Torang (Sep 26, 2008)

My Driver:14.36.3
Windows:XP SP2
My Game:Lost Via Domus & Vegas 2 & Spider Man 3
Error:Blue Screen & Restart Computer.
Help Me!?!?!?!
Older Driver:Not Fix.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 30, 2008)

*Video: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows XP* =*	14.36.3.4990*

*Video: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows Vista* (20400KB)	15.11.2.1554	*

release date 9/21/2008

This download is also valid for the products listed below. Use the links below for additional product downloads:


> Intel® Desktop Board DG31GL
> Intel® Desktop Board DG31PR
> Intel® Desktop Board DG33BU
> Intel® Desktop Board DG33FB
> ...


----------



## galakfryar (Oct 1, 2008)

I finally got the Asus M50VC laptop with intel core 2 duo P8400 2.3ghz, Nvidia Geforce 9300M GS 512MB Dedicated Memory and 2 gig of ram. Finally my intel intergrated graphics days are over .


----------



## mvp12 (Oct 5, 2008)

i'm getting Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition, i have windows vista and a x3100, can DM3SE run well on vitsa?


----------



## skippednote (Oct 5, 2008)

mvp12 said:


> i'm getting Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition, i have windows vista and a x3100, can DM3SE run well on vitsa?



Man let me tell you that devil may cry 3 se suck for pc as the controls are mingled for gamepad and playing the game on keyboard is pain in the neck.


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Anybody tried BIA:Hell's Highway?


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Oct 9, 2008)

good newss fr all who love g965
crysis warhead run smooth on low settings
up to 3 stages around 10 fps on minimum


----------



## zzz666 (Oct 10, 2008)

did anyone try Alone in the dark with X3100
I have Mobile intel 965 the game hangs up at the loading screen...totally like in Assassain creed's
I heard someone has fixed this problem in assassain creed's by editing the settings file and it worked (you have to low down the settings)but I can't find the settings file for Alone in dark

can someone check this please

thanks


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Finally my days with onboard grapics is over 
I bought an new system except Monitor which is still 17" CRT although wanted to upgrade to 19" LCD but my budget limited me

Here is my system specs

Gigabyte GA-EP31-DS3L motherboard
Intel C2D E8400
2GBx2 DDR2800 RAM running in dual Channel
WD 640 GB HDD (16MB Buffer)
Coolermaster Extreme Power 500WATS SMPS

I run my system at default speeds and no overclocking

Expertvison AMD RADEON 4850 Graphics Card

If drivers are provided list here i will edit in 1st page
and if u ran new games post here
*


----------



## ninadb (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi

Anyone played SBK08 and Ultimate Spiderman on DG965ry

I get an error "Cannot initialize DirectX" in SBK 08
Ultimate spiderman runs smoothly but the graphics colors appear distorted
Is this because I use Viewsonic VA1912 19inch wide screen monitor

Also
Is it required to uninstall the old graphics drivers and install the latest ones for DG965 board.

Thanks
Ninad


----------



## galakfryar (Oct 12, 2008)

I can confirm now that my system is insane....My Asus has an nvidia 9300M GS which can be overclocked slightly to play games on high settings with smooth framerates(except crysis). My onboard graphics days are over...finally 
If you wanna check out the specs for my laptop its here *www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=5&l2=74&l3=616&l4=0&model=2384&modelmenu=1


----------



## dr.vikasburva (Oct 12, 2008)

tested james bond quantum of solace demo
run smooth on high settings with shadow off


----------



## akash1988 (Oct 21, 2008)

Now I'm getting really mad.
I cant install the driver for xp on my system. It says this driver is not suitable for your system, plz acquire the correct drivers from the manufacturer.

I have toshiba l300 laptop, Core2duo 2.4, intel 965, 2gb ram.

This is what i get information from the graphics driver installed.

Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Mobile Report


Report Date:		10/21/2008
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	09:45:05
Driver Version:		6.14.10.4833
Operating System:		Windows XP* Professional, Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600)
Default Language:		English
DirectX* Version:		9.0
Physical Memory:		2037 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	256 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	10 MB
Processor:		x86 family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6
Processor Speed:		2394 MHZ
Vendor ID:		8086
Device ID:		2A02
Device Revision:		03


*   Accelerator Information   *

Accelerator in Use:		Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS:		1436
Current Graphics Mode:	1280 by 800 True Color (60 Hz)



*   Devices Connected to the Graphics Accelerator   *


Active Notebook Displays: 1


*   Notebook   *

Monitor Name:		Plug and Play Monitor
Display Type:		Digital
Gamma Value:		2.20
DDC2 Protocol:		Supported
Maximum Image Size:	Horizontal: Not Available
			Vertical:   Not Available
Monitor Supported Modes:
1280 by 800 (60 Hz)
Display Power Management Support:
	Standby Mode:	Not Supported
	Suspend Mode:	Not Supported
	Active Off Mode: Not Supported

* Other names and brands are the property of their respective owners.

Why cant i install the new drivers? Can anybody here help me with installing the new drivers and playing assassin's creed on my laptop. Do i hav to install xp again?


----------



## Strife (Oct 21, 2008)

Strife said:


> Yeah I had a HP with same prob, you need to open the intel install exe with winrar or something so you can get the actual files, then you need to manually tell windows to install the drivers, you only need to do this once as further drivers will install automatically This worked for me but it might not for you so proceed at your own risk eg you could end up with a expensive brick but hey it worked for me




From a previous post.



Also Assassins creed works at about 10 fps border-line playability if all settings are low (you can get a few more fps by changing some of the advanced setttings in the configuration files via notepad) also to get it to run at all you need the edited opening files or the game will just hang at the intro menue refer to previous posts for solution/fixed files.

Good luck


----------



## Torang (Oct 22, 2008)

New DRiver For Vista ?!?!?!?! 15.11.3
*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=2576&DwnldID=17044&strOSs=All&OSFullName=All%20Operating%20Systems&lang=eng


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2008)

^yup
 Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows Vista* (20365KB)	15.11.3.1576 
date: 10/16/2008


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

nothing for XP


----------



## KoRn (Oct 23, 2008)

i downloaded video drivers for my lappy using 965...and when i try and install it shows some corrupt error...file curropted or sumthing...also sme integrity ****...wtf??i d/l more than 3 times for intel still same prob??
wats wrong?


----------



## Strife (Oct 23, 2008)

KoRn said:


> i downloaded video drivers for my lappy using 965...and when i try and install it shows some corrupt error...file curropted or sumthing...also sme integrity ****...wtf??i d/l more than 3 times for intel still same prob??
> wats wrong?




Maybe try installing the drivers manually...... refer to my above post on this page.......do at own risk


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2008)

@KoRn, are you downloading the drivers from *here* (mobile 965 gfx driver)


----------



## zzz666 (Oct 26, 2008)

Dead space is already out can someone test it if it works with this intel thing


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2008)

it probably will, but am busy with clear sky now and some movies


----------



## Strife (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey has anyone tried the new brothers in arms hells highway? Does it work? fps?


----------



## zzz666 (Oct 27, 2008)

about the "Cold Fear" problem with intel 965 and WIN XP
I have tested it with many drivers including the latest one but it seems unplayable for me

the problem is after the logo movies it gives the blue screen error and restarts the computer

has anyanybody a solution for that?


----------



## zzz666 (Oct 29, 2008)

my benchmark for "Bully scholarship edition" using intel 965 with latest XP drivers.
if you want to play this games well you have to set the res to 640/480 and all others to off but the graphics still look great
the FPS is from 8-15 depending on the area you are in,in general you can play the game,only a very little delay in mouse response when you are in the school yard with the students in

it is a funny game you can enjoy playing it


=====================================
Bad news

I have finished playing with dead space right now but it is another disappointing for me the game is slow,in some places the FPS is below 5,with res set to 640-480 and all the other options are off

in general you will not enjoy playing it 



I will post a benchmark later



my specs:

Acer laptop 1.73 GHz 1MB L2 cache

Mobile intel 965 with 384 MB VRAM

1.5 GB Ram

edited Dead space benchmark 
ok you must set to 640-480 and all others to off/low
in general you can get 8-12 fps and above in the very closed areas
the big problem is the delay in the response of the mouse movements


----------



## Strife (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone tried Fallout 3? I heard that the graphics engine is a modified version of the oblivion one. I could play oblivion on about mid-low so i'm guessing that this may run at a reasonable fps....anyone?


----------



## Torang (Nov 6, 2008)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2009 Not Playable?!?!?!?!?!?!?
Error Message:
The Video Card does not have the necessary specifications.(RAM 1.0GB)
Abrot    Retry    Ignore
work only ignore.
load game .............................................not run what!?!?!?!?!
Driver:14.36.3 XP     Cpu:6400core2dou   Ram:2.0GB Buffalo


----------



## zzz666 (Nov 8, 2008)

guys Silent Hill homecoming is released I hope someone will post if it works soon


----------



## mikeon (Nov 8, 2008)

I really hope GTA 4 will atleast run somewhat fine on x3100... I hope intel can manage to optimize a driver specifically for it knowing that it is a really big game. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

zzz666 said:


> guys Silent Hill homecoming is released I hope someone will post if it works soon


OMFG !!!

*I will get back with the benchmarks soon.* 

Well Deadspace runs at 640x480 and yeah aiming is shitty but turning off vsync helps, I'm playing it on medium difficulty and those rick rolling are fun to kill. Though I suspect that later on at some stage I might get stuck due to bad controls.

Also played Stalker Clear Sky. It has a large memory footprint but the fact is that it runs better than Dead Space despite of being heavy on resources (it takes around 1 minute to fully exit to windows from Clear Sky). 800x600 and settings are variable. I friggin love its scalability. It's been over 1 month ingame.


----------



## Strife (Nov 9, 2008)

Fallout 3 works at lowest settings at about 10-15 fps, not really playable unless your really patient......the game has heaps of bugs and you need to tweak some of the .ini settings.... also CoD5 beta works about about 10-15 fps also not really playable hopefully when the release version is out it will play better.


----------



## Strife (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like new drivers for xp
14.36.4.5002

*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2876&DwnldID=17116&lang=eng


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Torang (Nov 13, 2008)

new drivers for vista x64
15.11.4.1591
*www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafikkarten/intel_grafiktreiber/?url=23907

new drivers for vista 32bit
*www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafikkarten/intel_grafiktreiber/?url=23906


----------



## koolguy1556 (Nov 19, 2008)

hi guys 
i found a new driver release at the intel website which is as follows

*downloadcenter.intel.com/download....tel.exe&DwnldId=16954&ProductID=2930&lang=eng


I downloaded it but when i tried to install it a messege comes stating that your system does not meet the minimum requirement.

I m confused why this has happened since i m running a compatible system

i m currently running driver version 6.14.10.5002...........and the latest one is 6.14.10.5009 so why i can't be able to install that one.


My pc specs
Intel dg965Ry mobo
core 2 duo procy
2gigs of ram running in dual mode


Anyone else tried the new driver??????????Plz post ur result here........Thank you.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 22, 2008)

Got today.. NFS-Undercover.
Tried it on 800x600 @low..
working great at 20-30FPS.
Will post screenshots later.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

cool...but its not worth wasting your money


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^Bandwidth


----------



## Torang (Nov 26, 2008)

BIOS Update For Dg965wh &............
Version: 1754
Video Bios : version 1653?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2375&DwnldID=17153&lang=eng


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

Silent Hill Homecoming runs at 800x600 res but crashes at 640x480 or lower resolution 
It's pretty fine unless you switch one the flashlight, which is accompanied by a few sec delay. Well who needs flash light to be fcuked up by nurses.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2008)

^^Still having pathetic linux support ?


----------



## Torang (Dec 3, 2008)

new driver for :Video: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows Vista* 15.12.64.1599
                       Intel(R) G31 Express Chipset
*		Intel(R) G33 Express Chipset
*		Intel(R) G35 Express Chipset
*		Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset
*		Intel(R) G43 Express Chipset
*		Intel(R) G45 Express Chipset 
*		Intel(R) GL40 Express Chipset
*		Intel(R) GM45 Express Chipset
*		Intel(R) GS45 Express Chipset
*		Intel(R) G965 Express Chipset
*		Intel(R) Q33 Express Chipset
*		Intel(R) Q35 Express Chipset
*		Intel(R) Q43 Express Chipset 
*		Intel(R) Q45 Express Chipset 
*		Intel(R) Q963 Express Chipset
*		Intel(R) Q965 Express Chipset
*		Mobile Intel(R) GL40 Express Chipset
*		Mobile Intel(R) GL960 Express Chipset
*		Mobile Intel(R) GLE960 Express Chipset
*		Mobile Intel(R) GM45 Express Chipset
*		Mobile Intel(R) GM47 Express Chipset 
*		Mobile Intel(R) GM965 Express Chipset
*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2931&DwnldID=16957&lang=eng

Installs graphics driver version 14.37.0.5009 for the integrated graphics controller of Intel® chipsets.
Version: 14.37.0.5009 | Date: 12/2/2008 | Type: Drivers
This file is written specifically for the Intel® G31, G33, G35, G41, G43, G45, Q33, Q35, Q43, and Q45,  Express Chipsets and the Mobile Intel® GM45,  GL40, GL960, GLE960, GM965, GME965, and GS45,  Express Chipsets and will not function with any other product.
not g965?!?!?!?!?!?!?!Why??????????
*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2996&DwnldID=17178&lang=eng


----------



## mikeon (Dec 3, 2008)

Did anyone try running GTA 4 on it ? I'm eagerly waitin for the results.... just hope it runs !


----------



## shabu (Dec 5, 2008)

hi guys..u rock!!plzz tell me the latest xp drivers that works for fifa 09.i have tried many updates..but it says "windows display driver has stopped working normally" and hangs.But when i used this update-"Driver Revision: Early Beta 14.31"...it works gud without hanging..but still i want a gud update..thanx in advance


----------



## roonie (Dec 9, 2008)

shabu said:


> hi guys..u rock!!plzz tell me the latest xp drivers that works for fifa 09.i have tried many updates..but it says "windows display driver has stopped working normally" and hangs.But when i used this update-"Driver Revision: Early Beta 14.31"...it works gud without hanging..but still i want a gud update..thanx in advance



Ya dude same happens for me though it runs fine for sometime around 10-15mins after tat it gets the same mess...But sometimes it works fine and perfect fully...cant say rare...it behaves weird


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 9, 2008)

Anybody tried 'Hired Guns-The Jagged Edge' which is supposed to be Jagged Alliance 3?


----------



## shabu (Dec 10, 2008)

what is openGL..can u help me!!


----------



## yesh1683 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Guys anybody tested 

Farcry 2
Left for Dead
Call Of Duty: World at War
Brothers in arms: Hells High way

*


----------



## sandman92 (Dec 11, 2008)

correct link for *Windows XP 32 Bit latest driver*



> *downloadcenter.intel.com/download....tel.exe&DwnldId=16954&ProductID=2930&lang=eng


----------



## DavidC1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi guys, the 14.36.x driver will be the LAST XP driver for G965 chipsets. Not sure about Vista but support should continue for the time being.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2008)

^^wtf ?


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Dec 15, 2008)

hey guys fifa 09 and warcraft 3 dont work on new drivers.... 09 stops workin after some time.... and gives a error that the graphic driver has stopped resdponding!!!! PLZZZ HELP


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 15, 2008)

GameAddict said:


> Anybody tried 'Hired Guns-The Jagged Edge' which is supposed to be Jagged Alliance 3?



Works well.


----------



## Torang (Dec 18, 2008)

Windows VISTA 64 Bit latest driver=New Driver?!?!?!?!?!?
*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2576&DwnldID=17221&lang=eng
Windows VISTA 32 Bit latest driver
Delete Link Not Found !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Release Notes :
*downloadmirror.intel.com/17221/eng/relnotes_winvista64_gfx.htm


----------



## shabu (Dec 27, 2008)

anyone playing fifa 09 with full graphics..plzz help..


----------



## Torang (Jan 6, 2009)

New Driver For Xp : 14.36.5
*downloadmirror.intel.com/16954/a08/GFX_XP32_14.36.5.5016_PV_Intel.exe


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2009)

^^thanks buddy


----------



## skippednote (Jan 12, 2009)

Can any one tell me the frame rate of Gears of War on X3100 or X3500


----------



## Strife (Jan 22, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> Can any one tell me the frame rate of Gears of War on X3100 or X3500


 
First off hey everyone, havent been keeping up with this forum mostly because I'm no longer using the x3100......whew
 Also great to see yesh1683 still maintaining this thread even thought he moved on ages ago.

@ Performance of some games.....CoD 5 same graphics engine as Cod 4 so technically no prob, only trouble is that there were some changes made to the settings of the game engine so at lowest settings there was lag, but fortunatly you can get the Cod 4 .ini files and replace the cod 5 ones with so then there is no lag.

Also for Left4dead....just pretty much same as HL2-ep 2 engine so shouldnt be a prob
Also for Gears of war.....hmmm wouldnt bother.....runs at about 10 fps at lowest settings...i mean lowest really bad so its upto you...in my experience it gave me a BSOD about 1/2 hr play


----------



## skippednote (Jan 22, 2009)

^^
THANx


----------



## sameer.pur (Jan 23, 2009)

still using it for at least now..!!
Now i am planning to upgrade too.

For now *Crysis - Warhead* is playable @low 800x600 at 20-22 FPS.
Also *Rise of the Argonauts* working good too.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Jan 24, 2009)

u guys play so high end games on G965 integrated chipset...does not it give high-pressure on m/c ?

I also have DG965RY...also know that it has SM3.0 ...but after reading this thread..I am totally surprised that still it can handle so high-end games..my god........


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2009)

^^yep...i hate slipping a dedicated graphics chip on my mobo.


----------



## abhisheksohal (Jan 29, 2009)

I installed the latest intel 32 bit drivers for vista but they arent working well in Windows 7!!! The screen flickers after a few intervals of time....plz provide some alternative drivers for the GM965 chipset for windows 7 32 bit!


----------



## akash1988 (Jan 29, 2009)

abhisheksohal said:


> I installed the latest intel 32 bit drivers for vista but they arent working well in Windows 7!!! The screen flickers after a few intervals of time....plz provide some alternative drivers for the GM965 chipset for windows 7 32 bit!



Windows 7 has inbuilt graphics drivers which are newer than what is available by intel. So dont install graphics drivers in win7. I'm not experiencing any problem with WIn7.

GTA IV  is running on 965G, but not playable. FPS are seriuosly low, becoz there arent any good graphics options in GTA 4. The lowest resolution is 800x600 and I cant turn off shadows and lighting effects. Which makes the game unplayable. If any one knows how to turn off shadows and lighting effects in GTA 4 and run the game in 640x480, then plz do tell. If these settings are provided then the game will run ok.

I'm presently playing silent hill homecoming, I'm running it at 640x480. The game is runs fine. But the game wud run even finer if the shadows are removed. In quality option only medium and high are provided. How to make it low? or if anyone knows how to make the game more smoother on intel965, then plz share it here. 

Help will be appreciated!


----------



## shabu (Feb 1, 2009)

if i update my driver it gives me an error saying " display driver has stopped working normally" error..im using windows xp sp2...i wonder how u people updated ur graphics driver to the latest?? plzz help me..


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2009)

akash1988 said:


> I'm presently playing silent hill homecoming, I'm running it at 640x480. The game is runs fine. But the game wud run even finer if the shadows are removed. In quality option only medium and high are provided. How to make it low? or if anyone knows how to make the game more smoother on intel965, then plz share it here.
> 
> Help will be appreciated!


SHH runs well on 800x600, just reduce the no of dynamic lights (a config file is therein the installed directory).

Only at some places where there are lots of dynamic lights, the game stutters a bit. Rest I played it completely on 965. A little bit of advice is to switch off the flash light as it drops the frame rate drastically. Fight enemies without flash light on.


----------



## akash1988 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thankx T159 for ur reply.
Can u upload that config file onto rapidshare and give it to me? I will replace my file with that modified file. Plz upload it and give the link.

And what abt GTA 4? Has anyone played it on 965G. I hav tried running the game but its really slow. If there is any mod or config file change which wud make the game playable, plz send it.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2009)

^^sorry, but I deleted the whole game a few weeks back. You send me your config file I will edit some values and give it to you.

GTA 4 cant be played on 965 IMO. Though I havent tested it.


----------



## akash1988 (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont know where the config file is. I uploaded some files from the bin folder

*www.mediafire.com/file/c3zjmnnwmqj/SilentConfig.zip

Which one of these is the config file? Plz do the modifications of the file and send it to me.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2009)

^^well...the config file is in other directory, i don' remember exactly whats the name.


----------



## akash1988 (Feb 3, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^well...the config file is in other directory, i don' remember exactly whats the name.



Well the other directory is engine directory.
Here are files from engine folder.
*www.mediafire.com/file/zmjythy3mdi/Engine.rar

See if its here.


----------



## akash1988 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey T159 what happened??
Here are the files in Silent Hill Homecoming install folder
*www.mediafire.com/file/zmjythy3mdi/Engine.rar
*www.mediafire.com/file/c3zjmnnwmqj/SilentConfig.zip

If any one can modify them so that i can play SHH on my 965G then plz do help.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Feb 12, 2009)

can i try these drivers with my board, i have intel original 946GZIS board. and my graphics gardware is gma3100 which is onboard.

also tell me if anybody able to play gta4 with onboard graphics


----------



## akash1988 (Feb 14, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> can i try these drivers with my board, i have intel original 946GZIS board. and my graphics gardware is gma3100 which is onboard.
> 
> also tell me if anybody able to play gta4 with onboard graphics



These drivers r for Intel965G, I dont think it will install in ur machine.

And I hav played GTA4 on my Intel965 Board, but the FPS r very very low.


----------



## akash1988 (Feb 27, 2009)

Has anyone found any way to play Stranglehold with good FPS??

Plz recommend some method for X3100.

There's a GMAbooster for Intel945, but not for 965. So can we do something to increases FPS in x3100.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 4, 2009)

hey guys i have a problem with a intel gma  chipset so i thought that i will post it here.............
my friend bought a hp dv5 laptop loaded with intel 4 series chipset okay.....
he has windows vista installed on it... and whenever he plays cs 1.6 steam ... the fps drops like hell...his average in game fps is about 20-35 fps and hence results in very choppy gameplay ....although i know that the x4500 igmp has enough juice to handle cs @ 100 fps @ 640X480X32 so i was just asking if you guys ...could help.....
Thanks "all3n"

P.S he uses a video setting of 640X480X32 , i also made him install the latest video and other drivers for the chipset....


----------



## manugupta29 (Mar 5, 2009)

NoasArcAngel,
install directx 9.0c as your friend has windows vista which has directx 10. Older games requires 9 version. So try with directx 9.if this works then i think you can play cs1.6 in higher resolution as cs1.6 is old game & p45 is far capable of running cs1.6.


----------



## Strife (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have noticed that this forum is getting a bit old with not many people posting/replying for many days or weeks at a time, just thought to tell you guys (if you didn't already know) there is another thread regarding the x3100 and it gets posted on much more frequently, also since this thread's creater has moved on and got himself some better card.

*forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=128777

(Hope this helps if you didn't already know)


----------



## The_Pratik (Apr 16, 2009)

Can i play HAWX on it?i hv a dell inspiron 1525 core 2 duo 2ghz with 3gb ram n with xp sp3


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 18, 2009)

The_Pratik said:


> Can i play HAWX on it?i hv a dell inspiron 1525 core 2 duo 2ghz with 3gb ram n with xp sp3


Yeah!! You can play! Inspiron 1525 includes GMA 3100, i think... 
I am playing HAWX on my DG965RY on 1280x1024 @ Low..


----------



## The_Pratik (May 11, 2009)

what about call of duty world at war? and fear2(i know i am expecting too much but still)?


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 13, 2009)

I have DG33,is it powerful than G965?
I just want to play fallout3...


----------



## mad_max (Jun 14, 2009)

The_Pratik said:


> what about call of duty world at war? and fear2(i know i am expecting too much but still)?



W@W uses the same engine as CoD4 so it should run without a problem...and i played the demo of F.E.A.R 2 @ 640x480 without any problem or lag at all,and i'm pretty darn sure that it'll run at 8**x6** without any issues.hope that helps



> I have DG33,is it powerful than G965?
> I just want to play fallout3...



g35 is,but i don't think g33 is though....i wanna know how fallout 3 works too?


----------



## DarkRoxas (Jun 13, 2010)

Uh.. I know this is an old thread but.. I want to play Assassin's Creed, with 16.xx and its not working, yet it works for you guys..?


----------

